# Sammy Guevara Suspended



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274994348539535360
For those who don't have time to click Sammy Guevara says he wanted to rape Sasha Banks whilst he was backstage at WWE. Oof.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275140689068687375

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275140107473956866


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

It's a strange way to express finding someone attractive but Jesus Christ (saying that would have got you burned at the stake in times past don't forget), he was just joking. It's like fucking Orwells 1984 these days, every thought or word being policed


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It's funny because he just said she looks like Ricochet, so what are you really saying, Sammy?

Trevor watch your back!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny because he just said she looks like Ricochet, so what are you really saying, Sammy?
> 
> Trevor watch your back!












Well played, JeriG.O.A.T.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tsvetoslava said:


> People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays


Why not just say he wanted to fuck her then? I mean rape is not a word to joke with


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Phew. Looks like something he could just apologize to Sasha for and be good


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why not just say he wanted to fuck her then? I mean rape is not a word to joke with


"I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".

Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


I get why he used it. Still a stupid phrase to use. Bigger problem is that the idjit who was interviewing him continued with the interview as if nothing was said


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I doubt Sasha heard this before today.

She likely will hear it now. 

What exactly was this tweet attempting to accomplish? If there was concern that Sammy was a rapist then why not call the cops? but of course no one thinks Sammy is a rapist they just want clout and likes for "exposing" someone while attempting to force an apology out of them (only to reject the apology)


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

Firstly Sasha is Fugly.

And secondly being back stage at a WWE show is punishment enough.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Stupid thing to say but if everyone got fired for that, they would have no roster left. There's people on twitter who take actual enjoyment out of being offended and being in a permanent rage.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


This is not a guys thing, at all. I've never once known a dude to say he wanted to "rape" someone as a way of expressing how hot they think someone is. I don't see where the joke is, or how it's even considered as edgy? This sounds like one of those thinly veiled "ha ha just joking, but no really, I would" kinda things.



DarkMyau said:


> Firstly Sasha is Fugly.


Agreed


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

That wasn't the smartest thing for Sammy to say. We know that he didn't actually mean that he would rape her but you can't just go casually tossing around the word "rape."


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Tsvetoslava said:


> People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays


Hey yo, dostoyevsky, you go tell a woman who has been raped who funny you find the situation and that it's just an "edgy joke".


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DarkMyau said:


> Firstly Sasha is Fugly.
> 
> And secondly being back stage at a WWE show is punishment enough.


It's funny because saying someone is too ugly to be raped makes what he said so much better and is not at all an asnine defense.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Hey yo, dostoyevsky, you go tell a woman who has been raped who funny you find the situation and that it's just an "edgy joke".


By this logic you could say any joke is out of line.

Go tell someone who's father died in a airplane crash that your joke about an airplane crash was just an "edgy joke"! 

Go tell someone who's son died due to obesity that your fat joke was just an "edgy joke"!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Not saying rape is right or anything. 

But i think its funny how they have gotten all there cronies together to speak up christ if you feel uncomfortable about shit why didnt you just move on to a different career or promotion? 

World is such a fucking mess


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

La Parka said:


> By this logic you could say any joke is out of line.
> 
> Go tell someone who's father died in a airplane crash that your joke about an airplane crash was just an "edgy joke"!
> 
> Go tell someone who's son died due to obesity that your fat joke was just an "edgy joke"!


What if your Dad was two Catholic Priests that walked into a bar?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


I dunno. It's pretty rude. He should probably apologize to Sasha. Maybe make a donation to a charity she likes to cover for the synergy bonus of being bundled with all this other shit.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I think the most likely scenario is that he puts out an apology and takes a fine.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm gonna give Sammy the benefit of the doubt and believe he'd not actually do it and that it was simply a figure of speech. Kind of like when people say "I'll kill him!" when they're mas at someone but don't actually mean it. 

That being said, that's a REALLY dumb thing to say on a podcast listened by several people. Hell, it's a really dumb thing to say, especially while heing recorded. Also maybe there's a language barrier at play here but I've never heard someone say something like that about a hot chick irl. Wouldn't "I wanna fuck her" be sufficient?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The fact that any of these have blown up while Darby Allin cops nothing for taking advantage of drug addicts for his own entertainment and openly brags without consequences says a lot.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Whenever I see a very attractive woman, like Sasha Banks, a lot of thoughts go through my head. However, rape is not one of them. It is very weird to say you want to rape somebody. I'm hoping that he has stopped using that phrase by this point because it is not only very rude but also an incredibly creepy thing to say about a woman.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays


He could have just said "i wanted to f*ck her" rape isn't really something that can be joked about in 2020


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Whenever I see a very attractive woman, like Sasha Banks, a lot of thoughts go through my head. However, rape is not one of them. It is very weird to say you want to rape somebody. I'm hoping that he has stopped using that phrase by this point because it is not only very rude but also an incredibly creepy thing to say about a woman.


I've always found "I'd fuck the shit outta her" to sufficiently convey the sentiment while tiptoeing the line of too crass, I couldn't imagine me or any of my friends saying we'd rape somebody even as a joke.

Also, I thought jokes were supposed to be funny, where's the humor in saying you'd rape her? I'm not a snowflake I've laughed at rape jokes before but they had punchlines, where's the punchline?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


a few things to unpack,

- rape is a crime. equating the mention of rape to attraction is horrendous and that you defend it as "edgy" is terrifying. Knowing you're allowed to walk around in society scares me.

- It's not a "guy" thing. guys don't say this. We don't say we'd like to commit a crime when we're just sooooo attracted to someone. Do older men who are complimenting a new parent tell them "shit, I would molest your baby so hard!" when they really mean it's a cute baby? No. Thinking it's admissible because it's "just a guys thing" is not OK.

- Public figures should not this. No one should say this.

- Be it from 2016 or 2008 when he was in High school, be it from when he was homeless or if he becomes president, you don't use "rape" as casual action. That is exactly the attitude that needs erased from society.

Now, Sammy can easily address this and apologize for it. He can point out that rape should not be a term people use casually, that he was immature and wrong to use the phrase, and that he supports people to speak out on their situation. I've heard nothing but good things about Sammy and would fully support that he's matured and realizes he shouldn't have said this, if he addresses and apologizes. But, to equate rape to something that guys use casually is scary. Guys don't do this. I hope you're a troll bot or using your jail cell's Wifi.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Tsvetoslava said:


> People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays


Afterwards it was always just a joke ...


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

DarkMyau said:


> What if your Dad was two Catholic Priests that walked into a bar?


I'd imagine you've bigger worries than a joke if your dad's a Catholic priest


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy shit dude. Why would you say that aloud? That was clearly an inside thought. Jeeesuuussss


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Clearly it was a stupid thing to say. And I can only hope it was a stupid thing he said to convey, well, how hot he thinks Sasha is. And while I usually don't use "he was young" excuse, again, my hope is that it was a guy who was 22 years old making a stupid comment not realizing how truly stupid what he said was.

I don't believe he should lose his job like I've heard others on social media suggest. That's going a step too far. But, he needs to make a public apology and make it a point going forward that that isn't something you should speak lightly of.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gross thing to say. Not funny. But not in the league of the other #speakingout stuff. Words are not actions. 

Apologize, learn from it, and move on. 

He won't be fired. I think Jericho would protect him with his pull. Also with a company brings in Mike Tyson they can't really make some grand stand on firing a guy who made a rape joke on some little heard pod cast years before they hired him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm all in favour of keeping Sammy and even Jimmy Havoc but if AEW and Tony Khan are consistent both guys will be gone as will Jack Swagger. I bet they all stay though 

Tony Khan = Hypocrite.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


WOW🤦‍♂️

The most stupidest post I’ve ever read on here.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I never heard anyone in my life say they were going to rape someone til now and I was born in the 1980s.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is actually a case where double standards exist for a reason. Not that any female public figures have said this YET, but I have heard females speaking like this about men. And I didn’t think anything of it, but the minute I seen Sammy had said this, I got creeped out.

In both instances, it is nothing more than an ignorant way to try and convey they bring out an animalistic urge to simply rip off the clothes and fuck the target of affection, but a female saying it, everyone knows she can’t physically hold down a man and rip his clothes and all that. But Sammy could, and that is why this is wrong, even if nothing more than a stupid fucking comment by a stupid fucking kid.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"a figure of speech" "a term of endearment" "its just a guy thing"

what the actual fuck people, nobody in their right mind would even say that to their own friends and if they did then seriously there is something deeply disturbing about you.

jesus christ man


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bdon said:


> This is actually a case where double standards exist for a reason. Not that any female public figures have said this YET, but I have heard females speaking like this about men. And I didn’t think anything of it, but the minute I seen Sammy had said this, I got creeped out.
> 
> In both instances, it is nothing more than an ignorant way to try and convey they bring out an animalistic urge to simply rip off the clothes and fuck the target of affection, but a female saying it, everyone knows she can’t physically hold down a man and rip his clothes and all that. But Sammy could, and that is why this is wrong, even if nothing more than a stupid fucking comment by a stupid fucking kid.


I'm unaware that when a women says "he looked so good I wanted to rape him" it's taken as a joke and accepted.

I agree there's a double standard in language used to show sexual desire between men & women, but never have I heard "rape" used by either side. The double standard needs to ends.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn the twitter community won't rest until everyone in the wrestling world are unemployed/ cAnCEled, huh? Bunch of snowflakes. 
Calm the fuck down.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I'm unaware that when a women says "he looked so good I wanted to rape him" it's taken as a joke and accepted.
> 
> I agree there's a double standard in language used to show sexual desire between men & women, but never have I heard "rape" used by either side. The double standard needs to ends.


Hanging out in bars and clubs through most of my 20s, I had plenty of women friends that I’d never cross the line with, because I could not imagine any kind of sexual relationship with them given how trashy they could be behind closed doors. And yes, I heard them say something along these lines multiple times, and no one found it wrong due to the words coming from a woman speaking of a man she knew was out of her league.

And that is what makes this the most creepy to me: he said it in 2016 (?) when he was clearly no one special and felt she was out of his league. He’d never say this today. He’d just make an effort to go say hello.

I don’t think he deserves to be fired, but I honestly have no clue how you can apologize enough times to rid yourself of the guilt of speaking those thoughts.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sasha isn’t even good looking for one thing but this is not ok the way he said that. Looking like he’s done..


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

If he'll be fired I'm pretty sure I'm done with AEW.

The "banning" of Hogan was dumb enough.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So, should he be fired for something that he said even before he got employed by AEW? I think that he should be forced to apologize, be fined and maybe scrap his match this wednesday...But not fired...


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, should he be fired for something that he said even before he got employed by AEW? I think that he should be forced to apologize, be fined and maybe scrap his match this wednesday...But not fired...


It's a bit like the guy from WWE(cant remember his name right now) turned out he was making disgusting comments online years earlier as well as gay porn, but he was injured and hasn't been seen or spoken of in ages, LARS that's the name.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Since Tony Khan is on Twitter, this could be a problem for Guevara. Look at what happened to Lars Sullivan for his comments back ten years ago. It’s haunting him today. And social media will keep reminding him. Granted, words are words. But people are getting fired from normal jobs because of what they are saying on social media or caught saying on camera.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

He’s a sick fuck for saying that garbage, joke or not Sasha should kick his ass.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

reyfan said:


> It's a bit like the guy from WWE(cant remember his name right now) turned out he was making disgusting comments online years earlier as well as gay porn, but he was injured and hasn't been seen or spoken of in ages, LARS that's the name.


yes when the comments leaked a certain section of fans couldn't wait to stick the boot it, should be suspended, should be fired








Lars Sullivan Racist Posts


The company wont do anything when they brought back Hogan for that show in parts unknown




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

reyfan said:


> It's a bit like the guy from WWE(cant remember his name right now) turned out he was making disgusting comments online years earlier as well as gay porn, but he was injured and hasn't been seen or spoken of in ages, LARS that's the name.


That was fucking stupid as well. Witch hunt.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

So are we really going to crucify what someone said at 22 years old? This isn’t an accusation of him attempting to rape someone, it’s just a poor choice of words from Sammy. Maybe a public apology to Sasha on twitter or maybe a private dm to her. 

To include Sammy in the group of wrestlers that have accusations against them is asinine. Grow up 2020, get some thicker skin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Daft thing to say but fuck off is it worth being fired over.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Sasha isn’t even good looking for one thing but this is not ok the way he said that. Looking like he’s done..


You need glasses, she’s very sexy!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Imagine being more upset that people are upset someone used "rape" as a casual joke, rather than upset that someone is ok with using "rape" as a casual joke. Jesus Christ @EmbassyForever.

You're not defending a witch hunt. You're defending a culture that diminishes the violence of rape. He doesn't need fired, but he needs to address what he said was wrong. It was wrong when he said it; it's still wrong. Committing a crime years ago and getting away with it doesn't make it no longer a crime. Sammy has a great opportunity to explain why he understands what he said is wrong, show how he's matured since saying that.

@Jokerface17 you should know referring to raping someone casually is wrong at all ages. If you don't, then people need to explain why it's wrong. 22 is certainly old enough. I don't want Sammy fired, but the casual use of "rape" as a joke can't be accepted.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Even if that was just a (very poor) attempt at a joke, not cool Sammy. You don't joke about something like this.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> That was fucking stupid as well. Witch hunt.


I think it has more to do with the working environment, if you were homosexual would you like to work with someone that openly seems to hate them? would make it a bit hard to trust them in this line of work where trust is a big key to performance.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The whole "oh it was just a joke" defense is where the problems start. It snowballs from there.

Like even if he had said "I'd love to fuck her" of something like that, I could have at least understood it. Using the word "rape" just opens up a can of worms that shouldn't be opened.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> The whole "oh it was just a joke" defense is where the problems start. It snowballs from there.
> 
> Like even if he had said "I'd love to fuck her" of something like that, I could have at least understood it. Using the word "rape" just opens up a can of worms that shouldn't be opened.


Exactly, rape is serious.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Does Sammy have any allegations against him for history of sexism or abuse?

Depending on who his friend circle was before wrestling, this "lockeroom" talk could have been normalised to him. It's like a group of friends who would use ***/gay in a very demeaning way.
No, I'm not excusing him, if AEW fires him it is justified.


And then I look at the POTUS... and I'm like.. k.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It's crazy that no matter how objectively wrong and indefensible a position is there's always somebody willing to defend it, usually using the phrases "snowflake", "so sensitive" or "back in the day". 

It's one thing to say "that was fucked up but he shouldn't be fired", it's another thing to act like this is just how guys talk, NO THE FUCK IT'S NOT! If you and/or the dudes you hang out with talk about raping people you need to seek immediate psychological help.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm trying to understand where a 22 Sammy is coming from and give him the benefit of the doubt. He probably means to say "Sasha is really hot and I would bang her" or something like that. But instead to say he would rape her... I mean that just isn't right. He might be trying to be funny or edgy but there is no joke there.

He was obviously young and we've seen with the #speakingout what the indy scene can be like so Sammy probably wasn't surrounded by the best people. If he apologizes he'll probably be alright. Maybe be given a stern talking too and perhaps a fine but we'll see.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

It's approaching hate speech.

Of course there still may be two sides.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's crazy that no matter how objectively wrong and indefensible a position is there's always somebody willing to defend it, usually using the phrases "snowflake", "so sensitive" or "back in the day".
> 
> It's one thing to say "that was fucked up but he shouldn't be fired", it's another thing to act like this is just how guys talk, NO THE FUCK IT'S NOT! If you and/or the dudes you hang out with talk about raping people you need to seek immediate psychological help.


I'm 37 years old and with my job I interact with both males and females 18-40 and I have never heard " i would/want to rape him/her" in a convo.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

La Parka said:


> By this logic you could say any joke is out of line.
> 
> Go tell someone who's father died in a airplane crash that your joke about an airplane crash was just an "edgy joke"!
> 
> Go tell someone who's son died due to obesity that your fat joke was just an "edgy joke"!


Well yeah, I guess jokes about people dying in a plane crash aren't funny, or abusing someone for looking different isn't funny. Who da thunk it huh??

However, there are other points here too, a rape is a criminal offence, being fat is not.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays



Look what happened to lars


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

I really dislike twitter and social media. 

No matter what the subject. Racism, politics, sexual abuse accusations etc all you get is a load of self-righteous posts. "I would never do that' 'I would never say that" "My morals are better than yours" 

Basically "I am better than you" 

Its constant. Jumping from one subject to the next. Declaring how outraged they are. They have to validate their own existence by elevating themselves above others.

Thats all it is. 

You can use all the buzz terms. Snowflake, liberal, left wing etc at the end of the day they are very fragile people. That is what society is now.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

It was a stupid choice of words and a dumb way of saying "I thought she was hot". Let's not pretend it was anything else.

If people want to say people shouldn't talk like that then fair enough (good luck making fratboy types listen) but let's not pretend he was actually planning to rape her.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> People can't even make edgy jokes nowadays


If a wwe wrestler or a unliked wrestler made that joke people would demand they be fired


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


You're a fucking weirdo and don't speak for us guys...Thanks you raper


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

[emoji50]









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

TheFiend666 said:


> You're a fucking weirdo and don't speak for us guys...Thanks you raper


Thanks but I'm happily married. Guess you're part of the problem too, enjoy being censored.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What an idiot 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Never been THAT attracted to anyone..


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha must be really hot irl, because I just don't see whats supossed to be so hot about her, shes fit but that's it.
Lets not kid ourselves, rape it's a common male fantasy, but that's it you never express that shit it's for yourself.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like there may not be anymore "Le Sex Gods." That tag team name won't fly now after the comments by Guevara even if he stays with the company.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

OwenSES said:


> I'm trying to understand where a 22 Sammy is coming from and give him the benefit of the doubt. He probably means to say "Sasha is really hot and I would bang her" or something like that. But instead to say he would rape her... I mean that just isn't right. He might be trying to be funny or edgy but there is no joke there.
> 
> He was obviously young and we've seen with the #speakingout what the indy scene can be like so Sammy probably wasn't surrounded by the best people. If he apologizes he'll probably be alright. Maybe be given a stern talking too and perhaps a fine but we'll see.


You don't have to understand where he's coming from. You can despise what he said but recognize that Sammy is not the same person today as he was then. Had he said it recently and came forward and apologized, you can recognize he understands why what he said is wrong. You can keep liking someone for saying the wrong thing if all parties recognize it was wrong and why it was wrong.



Rozzop said:


> I really dislike twitter and social media.
> 
> No matter what the subject. Racism, politics, sexual abuse accusations etc all you get is a load of self-righteous posts. "I would never do that' 'I would never say that" "My morals are better than yours"
> 
> ...


We're you ok with Sammy saying he wanted to rape someone? Because all you mentioned was you hate the moral battles of twitter. If you're comfortable with entering this thread and mentioning you have everyone being called out and arguing who is more morally righteous, but not commenting your disapproval of what Sammy said, then I can safely say I'm better than you.


There are no rules on how to react to someone saying this, but here are some suggested guidlines.

1) You can like someone and still find what they did wrong.
2) You can accept an apology from someone and believe them when they say what they did is wrong.
3) People can learn and grow without being fired.

You can be upset that Sammy said rape causally, but still like Sammy and think he's a good person, while recognizing what he did was wrong and want an apology. That doesn't equal a witch hunt. That is not cancel culture. Holding someone to a humane standard is not bad.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Rozzop said:


> I really dislike twitter and social media.
> 
> No matter what the subject. Racism, politics, sexual abuse accusations etc all you get is a load of self-righteous posts. "I would never do that' 'I would never say that" "My morals are better than yours"
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is being against racism and sexual abuse makes one "fragile"?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Imagine being more upset that people are upset someone used "rape" as a casual joke, rather than upset that someone is ok with using "rape" as a casual joke. Jesus Christ @EmbassyForever.
> 
> You're not defending a witch hunt. You're defending a culture that diminishes the violence of rape. He doesn't need fired, but he needs to address what he said was wrong. It was wrong when he said it; it's still wrong. Committing a crime years ago and getting away with it doesn't make it no longer a crime. Sammy has a great opportunity to explain why he understands what he said is wrong, show how he's matured since saying that.
> 
> @Jokerface17 you should know referring to raping someone casually is wrong at all ages. If you don't, then people need to explain why it's wrong. 22 is certainly old enough. I don't want Sammy fired, but the casual use of "rape" as a joke can't be accepted.


I just reread what I wrote and it does come
off like I was defending his choice of words.

What I meant was comparing what Sammy said to what Joey Ryan/ Gallagher/ etc. have done is wrong. He should apologize for his choice of words but I don’t think it’s something that should cost him his job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

When I was at uni, I would hear people say things like this as a joke. Granted, it could have been meant as a joke, albeit a sick one. You would clearly have to have issues to mention this outside of a handful of contexts.

But you would have to be a total twat to make comments like this as an aspiring public figure.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That's honestly fucked up of Sammy to say, joking or not. He really should apologize to her.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't believe he should be fired over this, but a public apology is definitely needed here.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

He doesnt need to be fired (perhaps a bit of a de-pushing), just apologize for choice of words and promise to do better in the future. Unfortunately for him, these words came up at the wrong time and they got amplified, big time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

22 is old enough to know you can't even remotely joke about rape. C'mon now, can't cape for this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What he said was fucking ignorant and hard to fathom him being able to wipe the slate clean on what he said. It’s that fucking disgusting and vile, whether he meant it or not.

What it shows is a lack of maturity and class. He made a joke where one should never exist. You can joke about damn near anything else, but that one is just off-limits.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> He doesnt need to be fired (*perhaps a bit of a de-pushing*), just apologize for choice of words and promise to do better in the future. Unfortunately for him, these words came up at the wrong time and they got amplified, big time.


Sammy has been on the losing end of a lot more matches than he has won over the past several months so I don't thinking being de-pushed is an issue. In the end, it all comes down to whether Tony Khan feels that Sammy should still be kept around or not.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Thats a really messed up thing he said. And at 22 he is a fully grown man. Sammy probably watches those fake rape videos on pornhub.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, what a fucking moron... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

INSERT:

" AEW is sadden to read and hear of Sammy Guevara's comments. He will now be in counseling hanging out with Jimmy Havoc. "


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Sammy has been on the losing end of a lot more matches than he has won over the past several months so I don't thinking being de-pushed is an issue. In the end, it all comes down to whether Tony Khan feels that Sammy should still be kept around or not.


Then I have no idea what to do to him. Don't want to kill his livelihood, but clearly something has to be done.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Then I have no idea what to do to him. Don't want to kill his livelihood, but clearly something has to be done.


It wouldn't surprise me at all if they decide to just outright release him but I think it's 50/50 whether he stays or goes. I think that he is generally liked backstage and by the higher up's though I could be wrong.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all if they decide to just outright release him but I think it's 50/50 whether he stays or goes. I think that he is generally liked backstage and by the higher up's though I could be wrong.


Depending on how this is handled, it has the potential to set up a helluva lot of witch-hunts. As of right now no words from any wrestlers on this, that'll be the interesting thing to see.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These people on twitter need to get fucking jobs.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Talking just about business and future, it would be a shame if AEW lose one of the wrestlers that can be the future and one of the more entertaining wrestlers right now. If AEW release him, i am pretty sure that another company will pick him, and maybe for WWE this won´t be a problem and in a year they will hire him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy wont get fired. Neither will Havoc. AEW is all inclusive.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LMAO. That’s hilarious. Sasha is bad as fuck. Hottest woman in wrestling. Terrible comments from Sammy though. I think just posting an apology to Sasha would suffice here.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

ProjectGargano said:


> Talking just about business and future, it would be a shame if AEW lose one of the wrestlers that can be the future and one of the more entertaining wrestlers right now. If AEW release him, i am pretty sure that another company will pick him, and maybe for WWE this won´t be a problem and in a year they will hire him.


I seriously doubt that WWE will pick him up if he is released because his comment was about one of their wrestlers and Sasha Banks likely wouldn't feel comfortable working around him.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

stupid thing to say but he isn't accused of actually doing any harm to anyone.

i wouldn't worry too much about Sammy. he should issue an apology and we all move on


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just interested to see what Tony Khan will do about this after he's been championing the "woke" movement on social media lately. Let's see if he's a cunning double-standards artist that only bans people like Linda Hogan from shows because they're easy targets, as I suspect him to be.

That being said; Sammy is clearly an uncultivated douchebag, but this whole fiasco is yet another example of free speech meaning jack shit in 2020.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

You all wouldn't have survived voice chat in COD4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm just interested to see what Tony Khan will do about this after he's been championing the "woke" movement on social media lately. Let's see if he's a cunning double-standards artist that only bans people like Linda Hogan from shows because they're easy targets, as I suspect him to be.
> 
> That being said; Sammy is clearly an uncultivated douchebag, but this whole fiasco is yet another example of free speech meaning jack shit in 2020.


Freedom of speech isn't freedom of consequences. Freedom of speech also has limits.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It will put him under a microscope and folks will start digging into all his interviews and SM past. He better hope this was a one-off stupid comment, but I suspect there will be more audio of him talking like that as that came out of his mouth so casually it's going to be the way he talked around friends and the like.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm just interested to see what Tony Khan will do about this after he's been championing the "woke" movement on social media lately. Let's see if he's a cunning double-standards artist that only bans people like Linda Hogan from shows because they're easy targets, as I suspect him to be.
> 
> That being said; Sammy is clearly an uncultivated douchebag, but this whole fiasco is yet another example of free speech meaning jack shit in 2020.


Regardless of what happens to him in aew, he's not getting arrested for what he said.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So what you're saying is being against racism and sexual abuse makes one "fragile"?


Most people are against racism and sexual abuse, without spending hour after hour, day after day commenting on it. It doesnt make one special to be against those things.

If anyone feels the need to spend their lives being outraged over something then yes, they are fragile.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Freedom of speech isn't freedom of consequences. Freedom of speech also has limits.


I'm talking more about those taking an authoritative stance on this and playing jury over what should be done with him, rather than simply allowing the comment to speak for itself.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Did he actually rape her? If he gets fired for this I'm done with aew lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I think people in threads like these crucifying these statements should have private investigators assigned to all their social media for the last 10 years and lets see how many of them have made what at the time were considered mundane statements or jokes that would now get them cancelled in 2020.


My guess is most of you would be cancelled.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Brodus Clay said:


> Sasha must be really hot irl, because I just don't see whats supossed to be so hot about her, shes fit but that's it.
> Lets not kid ourselves, *rape it's a common male fantasy, *but that's it you never express that shit it's for yourself.


No its fucking not. 

Speak for yourself and the rapists you associate with if you think this is common.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think people in threads like these crucifying these statements should have private investigators assigned to all their social media for the last 10 years and lets see how many of them have made what at the time were considered mundane statements or jokes that would now get them cancelled in 2020.
> 
> 
> My guess is most of you would be cancelled.


This is true. Even I have said some questionable things in the past. We all have. Whether it’s been with friends or while drunk or just in day to day jokes. It’s ridiculous how people can spend their days looking up 10-15 years of past tweets, videos and posts just so that they can purposely ruin someone’s life or image. Like wtf are you doing? Must be time consuming. Humanity is lost.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm talking more about those taking an authoritative stance on this and playing jury over what should be done with him, rather than simply allowing the comment to speak for itself.


Yeah the court of public opinion is a rough one. But I mean even that though isn't infringing on his freedom of speech. Tbh I don't think most think he should be fired, I think most think an apology and suspension would suffice. 

For those are saying he should be fired, I imagine it's just asking AEW and Tony to keep the same energy they had with Hogan, Linda, and that local talent who's match they removed from Dark. This is a big test for AEW honestly. With Havoc they already seem to be failing it. But this is a chance for them to show that unlike most businesses that the rules don't suddenly change depending on who you are. 

It's easy to ban Hulk Hogan who's tied to WWE for the foreseeable future, Linda Hogan who was never coming anyway. It's easy to cut a match with a nobody jobber. But them firing somebody they've gave a lot of TV time too and clearly have plans for would be them showing they really have 0 tolerance for certain comments.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sammy Guevara always came across as more of a creep to me. All you have to do is watch his youtube vlogs.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

He should be fired for this, but given how Tony Khan went out of his way to publicly ban the Hogan's whilst prominently featuring racists, bigots and rapists on his show. Nothing's going to happen, because Tony Khan is full of shit.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm talking more about those taking an authoritative stance on this and playing jury over what should be done with him, rather than simply allowing the comment to speak for itself.


So people aren't free to say whatever the fuck they want about a wanna be rapist publicly laying out his desires to rape someone?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think people in threads like these crucifying these statements should have private investigators assigned to all their social media for the last 10 years and lets see how many of them have made what at the time were considered mundane statements or jokes that would now get them cancelled in 2020.
> 
> 
> My guess is most of you would be cancelled.


I mean I would, at the same time though I can't turn around and act like I never said it. Or get upset if somebody decides that they no longer wanted to associate with me because of it. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> This is true. Even I have said some questionable things in the past. We all have. Whether it’s been with friends or while drunk or just in day to day jokes. It’s ridiculous how people can spend their days looking up 10-15 years of past tweets, videos and posts just so that they can purposely ruin someone’s life or image. Like wtf are you doing? Must be time consuming. Humanity is lost.


Is it any more ridiculous than making the comments in the first place? I've said plenty of fucked up things on my Twitter for sure. But "well what were you doing looking for it" isn't really a solid defense for me purposefully being a dickhead.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah the court of public opinion is a rough one. But I mean even that though isn't infringing on his freedom of speech. Tbh I don't think most think he should be fired, I think most think an apology and suspension would suffice.
> 
> For those are saying he should be fired, I imagine it's just asking AEW and Tony to keep the same energy they had with Hogan, Linda, and that local talent who's match they removed from Dark. This is a big test for AEW honestly. With Havoc they already seem to be failing it. But this is a chance for them to show that unlike most businesses that the rules don't suddenly change depending on who you are.
> 
> It's easy to ban Hulk Hogan who's tied to WWE for the foreseeable future, Linda Hogan who was never coming anyway. It's easy to cut a match with a nobody jobber. But them firing somebody they've gave a lot of TV time too and clearly have plans for would be them showing they really have 0 tolerance for certain comments.


Shaming Linda was clearly a trojan horse for Khan to mention his banning of Hulk. I mean, why else would he ban someone that very likely doesn't even know what AEW is?

I doubt that convictions take precedence over business in a situation like this. I'm willing to bet that Khan is looking into all the possible ways where he can sweep this under the rug or figuring out a bullshit slap on the wrist for Sammy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NathanMayberry said:


> So people aren't free to say whatever the fuck they want about a wanna be rapist publicly laying out his desires to rape someone?


Twitter isn't a Kangaroo court.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Every single one of us has made a stupid joke earlier in life.

i know for a fact the way I acted at 20 years old embarrasses the 33 year old me now, however I do shrug my shoulders and say I’ve grown up, I would apologise to anyone I upset if they told me now that I had upset them.

anyone who wants Sammy fired for this or criticises tony khan or aew is going way over the top.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Shaming Linda was clearly a trojan horse for Khan to mention his banning of Hulk. I mean, why else would he ban someone that very likely doesn't even know what AEW is?
> 
> I doubt that convictions take precedence over business in a situation like this. I'm willing to bet that Khan is looking into all the possible ways where he can sweep this under the rug or figuring out a bullshit slap on the wrist for Sammy.


I definitely agree he did the Linda thing to pat himself on the back for taking a stand against racism and bigotry. But yeah this is the real test for him. 

Me personally I don't think Sammy should be fired if this is the only comment like that. But he should certainly be suspended for 60-90 days, offer a public apology, and be on like some kind of final warning type deal. If they're doing therapy for Havoc, maybe a mandatory awareness class for him. I don't envy businesses that have to make these decisions


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Shaming Linda was clearly a trojan horse for Khan to mention his banning of Hulk. I mean, why else would he ban someone that very likely doesn't even know what AEW is?
> 
> I doubt that convictions take precedence over business in a situation like this. I'm willing to bet that Khan is looking into all the possible ways where he can sweep this under the rug or figuring out a bullshit slap on the wrist for Sammy.


It's ridiculous to compare 2020 events of a 50+ year old woman to a comment from 2016 by a 22 year old kid who clearly didn't *mean it* the way Linda *actually meant what she said*.

But keep your obvious agenda showing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I would, at the same time though I can't turn around and act like I never said it. Or get upset if somebody decides that they no longer wanted to associate with me because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any more ridiculous than making the comments in the first place? I've said plenty of fucked up things on my Twitter for sure. But "well what were you doing looking for it" isn't really a solid defense for me purposefully being a dickhead.



No don’t get me wrong I’m not saying that those things should have been said. They definitely shouldn’t have. I’m just speaking more to the point of why people are making it their life mission to dig this stuff up when they have most likely said things similar in the past. Like this has been happening for the last 4-5 days now all over the industry.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I definitely agree he did the Linda thing to pat himself on the back for taking a stand against racism and bigotry. But yeah this is the real test for him.
> 
> Me personally I don't think Sammy should be fired if this is the only comment like that. But he should certainly be suspended for 60-90 days, offer a public apology, and be on like some kind of final warning type deal. If they're doing therapy for Havoc, maybe a mandatory awareness class for him. I don't envy businesses that have to make these decisions


Suspended for what? Saying something in very poor taste four years ago, three years before he was hired and three years before AEW was even a company?

I can absolutely agree on mandatory awareness/sensitivity training. That and an apology is enough.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's ridiculous to compare 2020 events of a 50+ year old woman to a comment from 2016 by a 22 year old kid who clearly didn't *mean it* the way Linda *actually meant what she said*.
> 
> But keep your obvious agenda showing.


Funny you should say this, because Khan also banned Hulk over a comment said in 2007.

Nice try.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I definitely agree he did the Linda thing to pat himself on the back for taking a stand against racism and bigotry. But yeah this is the real test for him.
> 
> Me personally I don't think Sammy should be fired if this is the only comment like that. But he should certainly be suspended for 60-90 days, offer a public apology, and be on like some kind of final warning type deal. If they're doing therapy for Havoc, maybe a mandatory awareness class for him. I don't envy businesses that have to make these decisions



90 days? LMAO. Dude, youve always been one of my favorite posters but you're completely losing me here. Lol


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

He shouldn't be punished for what he said. It's a stupid joke to emphasise how much he likes her, and is revealing of his twisted mentality that rape pops up in his mind when seeing a girl he finds stunning. It's speaks to his sexuality and character. But it's not a crime to make a bad stupid joke that reveals his character, nor should he apologise.

Edit: actually he should apologise as he said it in public stupidly and at a minimum it's insulting to say you'd rape a woman as a joke to the world. And 22 isn't too young, if you do something dumb in your 20's it's cos you were dumb, not young,


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Funny you should say this, because Khan also banned Hulk over a comment said in 2007.
> 
> Nice try.


Nice try? Sammy didn't mean literally what he said, Hogan and Linda were flat-out being racist. A cleat cut case for adults. 

AND, Tony said Hogan never gave an adequate apology for his comments, another reason he's banned. But sure do your thing of making Tony or AEW look bad for banning racists from their company.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

In no way should Sammy be fired over this. Tony making it public that there is some kind of consequence and Sammy issuing an apology is good enough. If we need to do a suspension, I wouldn’t make it more than 30 days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No don’t get me wrong I’m not saying that those things should have been said. They definitely shouldn’t have. I’m just speaking more to the point of why people are making it their life mission to dig this stuff up when they have most likely said things similar in the past. Like this has been happening for the last 4-5 days now all over the industry.


For me I guess I look at it from the standpoint of whether the people who are digging up this info heart is in the right place or not. It's probably more important that these issues be addressed, even if the people finding it are just looking to be assholes. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Suspended for what? Saying something in very poor taste four years ago, three years before he was hired and three years before AEW was even a company?
> 
> I can absolutely agree on mandatory awareness/sensitivity training. That and an apology is enough.


I say suspended for the simple fact of how they've handled other situations that involved controversial statements. They showed they won't tolerate people making racist statements when they banned Hogan. They showed they won't tolerate homophobic statements when they removed that match with that jobber the other week. So they should show they won't tolerate people making light of sexual abuse. 

They presented themselves as this progressive inclusive company now is there chance to show it. They got a locker room full of women also. They need to show them, that they don't think the male wrestlers making these type of comments is okay.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

There’s going to be no wrestlers left at this rate. Just Pete Dunne on his own


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nice try? Sammy didn't mean literally what he said, Hogan and Linda were flat-out being racist. A cleat cut case for adults.
> 
> AND, Tony said Hogan never gave an adequate apology for his comments, another reason he's banned. But sure do your thing of making Tony or AEW look bad for banning racists from their company.


Tony already made himself look bad by publicly banning a non-AEW fan from shows over a racist comment, while having a convicted rapist and woman abuser on payroll.

Also, how the hell do you know that Sammy wasn't being serious? Are you a mind reader?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> For me I guess I look at it from the standpoint of whether the people who are digging up this info heart is in the right place or not. It's probably more important that these issues be addressed, even if the people finding it are just looking to be assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a difference between someone saying " Fuck you N word ", or "Fuck you F*g" and what Sammy did. It's a distasteful joke but in no way it came from a place of hate, unlike the former 2.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Tony already made himself look bad by publicly banning a non-AEW fan from shows over a racist comment, while having a convicted rapist and woman abuse on payroll.
> 
> Also, how the hell do you know that Sammy wasn't being serious? Are you a mind reader?


lmao reaching new lows now.

Yeah, he just admitted he really wanted to go rape someone in-front of the world yet the interviewer wasn't phased and no one who listened to it at the time made it a big deal. But sure, he was serious 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> For me I guess I look at it from the standpoint of whether the people who are digging up this info heart is in the right place or not. It's probably more important that these issues be addressed, even if the people finding it are just looking to be assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there inlies the problem of trying to be some woke pandering company while being in a profession full of egomaniac meatheads.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Didn't Sammy also tweet comparing a black woman to a black man or something along those lines? I'm sure that won't sit well with Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Didn't Sammy also tweet comparing a black woman to a black man or something along those lines? I'm sure that won't sit well with Brandi Rhodes.



Didnt they do something where Sammy kissed her? Someone kissed her if I remember correctly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> For me I guess I look at it from the standpoint of whether the people who are digging up this info heart is in the right place or not. It's probably more important that these issues be addressed, even if the people finding it are just looking to be assholes.


They're just being assholes. They have nothing else to do and they just want to tear more successful people down because they like to see the engagement on their posts. Weak-minded people who want the validation of having 5000 comments and likes and going "viral". That's all it is.



RapShepard said:


> I say suspended for the simple fact of how they've handled other situations that involved controversial statements. They showed they won't tolerate people making racist statements when they banned Hogan. They showed they won't tolerate homophobic statements when they removed that match with that jobber the other week. So they should show they won't tolerate people making light of sexual abuse.
> 
> They presented themselves as this progressive inclusive company now is there chance to show it. They got a locker room full of women also. They need to show them, that they don't think the male wrestlers making these type of comments is okay.


I do agree that they need to take some kind of action to stay consistent and not come off like they are playing favorites, but to the people saying that SG should be outright fired over this shit is taking it too far. 30 Day suspension and a pubic apology is the right call from my POV.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> There is a difference between someone saying " Fuck you N word ", or "Fuck you F*g" and what Sammy did. It's a distasteful joke but in no way it came from a place of hate or sexism, unlike the former 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna take sex from someone by force because theyre hot doesnt come from a place of sexism? Sure you wanna stand by that statement?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 90 days? LMAO. Dude, youve always been one of my favorite posters but you're completely losing me here. Lol


I'm saying 90 because I believe if they want to keep their image of being the progressive wrestling company, they should look to handle this as a serious issue.


The Definition of Technician said:


> There is a difference between someone saying " Fuck you N word ", or "Fuck you F*g" and what Sammy did. It's a distasteful joke but in no way it came from a place of hate or sexism, unlike the former 2.


I mean there's really not. Actually Sammy's is much worse lol. I'll put it like this, I'd be much more bothered by someone saying they wanted to rape my mother joking or not, than I would with somebody angrily calling me a n*gger. Again due to believing he was just making a bad joke I don't think he should lose his job. But he should face disciplinary actions, even if it's just to save face.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Didn't Sammy also tweet comparing a black woman to a black man or something along those lines? I'm sure that won't sit well with Brandi Rhodes.


He implied that sasha looked like riccochet ironically enough. In that instance id imagine he was heeling it up cuz of banter


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Im gonna take sex from someone by force because theyre hot doesnt come from a place of sexism? Sure you wanna stand by that statement?



No one without a SJW agenda would take that as he would actually rape her. Its a bad choice of words.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> anyone who wants Sammy fired for this or criticises tony khan or aew is going way over the top.


just because you have no problem with hypocrisy doesn't mean that everyone else shouldn't


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one without a SJW agenda would take that as he would actually rape her. Its a bad choice of words.


Nobody said that they did, but as you just pointed out, its still a problematic choice of words


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're just being assholes. They have nothing else to do and they just want to tear more successful people down because they like to see the engagement on their posts. Weak-minded people who want the validation of having 5000 comments and likes and going "viral". That's all it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that they need to take some kind of action to stay consistent and not come off like they are playing favorites, but to the people saying that SG should be outright fired over this shit is taking it too far. 30 Day suspension and a pubic apology is the right call from my POV.


I don't disagree that a lot are probably being assholes. But sometimes the asshole is right you know. It'll be interesting with how they handle it. Because this is one of those situations where no matter what they do they're going to get push back. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> Well there inlies the problem of trying to be some woke pandering company while being in a profession full of egomaniac meatheads.


Agreed lol, but yeah once you decide that you want to be known as progressive you kind of have to follow up with it. Or else they'll end up like WWE where nobody believes anything they say when it comes to social matters. Right now they have the trust and good will of their fan base. You don't want to lose that a year in and over Sammy Guevara of all people you know lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Nobody said that they did, but as you just pointed out, its still a problematic choice of words



Which would qualify for an apology and maybe being kept off TV for a week or two. Firing or 90 day suspensions or whatever is just ridiculous.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lmao reaching new lows now.
> 
> Yeah, he just admitted he really wanted to go rape someone in-front of the world yet the interviewer wasn't phased and no one who listened to it at the time made it a big deal. But sure, he was serious 😂


There's been weirder confessions on record, FYI

Serious or not, it's the implication itself that holds any kind of weight. Unless you're in the guy's head then there's no way of knowing what he was actually thinking at that moment. Hogan said something messed up about black people on tape. Sammy said something messed up about wanting to rape a woman on tape. Period.

I think it's merely a tasteless choice of words used by an uncultivated douchebag, but it'll be fun to see Tony Khan's hypocrisy on display yet again.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I'm saying 90 because I believe if they want to keep their image of being the progressive wrestling company, they should look to handle this as a serious issue. I mean there's really not. Actually Sammy's is much worse lol. I'll put it like this, I'd be much more bothered by someone saying they wanted to rape my mother joking or not, than I would with somebody angrily calling me a n*gger. Again due to believing he was just making a bad joke I don't think he should lose his job. But he should face disciplinary actions, even if it's just to save face.


When you put it like that (you/your mother) yes, but if you compare it to seeing someone random saying the N word to another, full of hate, or seeing lockeroom talk and a distasteful comment about wanting to rape (or fuck roughly) a girl. I'd think the first is a vile disgusting cunt, while the 2nd is an immature moron who doesn't realize the implications of his words.
To me intention, and attitude, matters here.

If Sammy has been a model employee for a year and shown nothing but respect for his female co-workers, how would he be a terrible person for being stupid?



Hephaesteus said:


> Im gonna take sex from someone by force because theyre hot doesnt come from a place of sexism? Sure you wanna stand by that statement?


Nah, I edited it before you quoted me when I thought about. my reasoning: It *can* come from a place of sexism, but it if he's someone who usually treats women with respect, isn't a pervet, accepts womens rights and stands up for them, then it becomes more of an ignorance thing. Which I still attribute it to, however, it can easily be seen as sexism as well. Thing is, Sammy is vlogging all the time, he's been working with more mature people and legends for a year now, there is no doubt that he *must have matured.* If not, that's something else. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, considering how much he talks, he didn't say much controversial shit past 1.5 year.



KYRA BATARA said:


> There's been weirder confessions on record, FYI
> 
> Serious or not, it's the implication itself that holds any kind of weight. Unless you're in the guy's head then there's no way of knowing what he was actually thinking at that moment. Hogan said something messed up about black people on tape. Sammy said something messed up about wanting to rape a woman on tape. Period.
> 
> I think it's merely a tasteless choice of words used by an uncultivated douchebag, but it'll be fun to see Tony Khan's hypocrisy on display yet again.


I'm not really going to entertain this. If you think Sammy was being serious you're just reaching.

Hogan and Linda - 2 out racist, one current in 2020, the other hasn't apologized for his 2007 comments.
Sammy - An immature 22 year old, in 2016, who meant to say "hot woman i'd like to fuck".

For him to be a hypocrite, you have to put the 2 on the same level.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Wally Beard said:


> You need glasses, she’s very sexy!


Average I’m not a fan of girls with troll color hair


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why not just say he wanted to fuck her then? I mean rape is not a word to joke with


That's the only way he would get some of that.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Average I’m not a fan of girls with troll color hair


Blue hair doesn't suit most women but it suits her. I think it makes her stand out and with that body, I think she still looks sexy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny because he just said she looks like Ricochet, so what are you really saying, Sammy?
> 
> Trevor watch your back!


He was subtlety letting the world know he’s apart of the alphabet club


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> When you put it like that (you/your mother) yes, but if you compare it to seeing someone random saying the N word to another, full of hate, or seeing lockeroom talk and a distasteful comment about wanting to rape (or fuck roughly) a girl. I'd think the first is a vile disgusting cunt, while the 2nd is an immature moron who doesn't realize the implications of his words.
> To me intention, and attitude, matters here.
> 
> If Sammy has been a model employee for a year and shown nothing but respect for his female co-workers, how would he be a terrible person for being stupid?


I mean my stance doesn't change with strangers. N*gger being thrown out is frustrating, but it's something you kind of get used to. I've only heard "look so good I wanted to rape her" once. And that shit was uncomfortable. 

As far as the last part, I think of it as you never really know who your co-workers are when they go home. Just plain social conditioning will have you realize you can't be your true self at work. Nobody normal goes to work and is the true them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275130818353135617


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

A text written by Tony or cpy/pastes out of an appology book. I can see him smirk writing those lines to please the bosses (pun intended).
Just dont fucking say that in the first place...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275130818353135617


That's a good enough apology. Tony just needs to give him a little bit of discipline to remain consistent and the world should move past this.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

What a phony "apology" his last twitter like showed his true feelings about this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275132647736373248


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAO. That’s hilarious. Sasha is bad as fuck. Hottest woman in wrestling. Terrible comments from Sammy though. I think just posting an apology to Sasha would suffice here.


Yeah whether it was a rib or not, Sasha is pretty respected isnt she. Wrong person to go after.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275130818353135617


What a world we live in. 1984 on steroids.

Whats Sashas opinion on the matter? Is she offended?

If she is then he needs to apologise to her. If not, crack on, ignore the permanently outraged dweebs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I've said this before, ALL these fucking wrestlers need to stay the FUCK off social media. LOL. 
They just cant stay off it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

sara sad said:


> What a phony "apology" his last twitter like showed his true feelings about this.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275132647736373248


awwww fuck off and go to your company´s threads... what is wrong with that tweet?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rozzop said:


> What a world we live in. 1984 on steroids.
> 
> Whats Sashas opinion on the matter? Is she offended?
> 
> If she is then he needs to apologise to her. If not, crack on, ignore the permanently outraged dweebs.


This is such a weird hill to die on lol.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

sara sad said:


> What a phony "apology" his last twitter like showed his true feelings about this.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275132647736373248


Sounds like a very heartfelt apology to me. I think that Tony Khan should allow him to remain on the roster but they should let him go if he gets himself into trouble again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

sara sad said:


> What a phony "apology" his last twitter like showed his true feelings about this.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275132647736373248


He can be apologetic and agree with the fact that this is still being blown out of proportion by some people. Some think that he actually wanted/attempted to rape her bloody.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Every single one of us has made a stupid joke earlier in life.
> 
> i know for a fact the way I acted at 20 years old embarrasses the 33 year old me now, however I do shrug my shoulders and say I’ve grown up, I would apologise to anyone I upset if they told me now that I had upset them.
> 
> anyone who wants Sammy fired for this or criticises tony khan or aew is going way over the top.


But you are not a public figure, he is. So he should watch what he says. Of course all of us made stupid stuff when we were his age, but the difference is no one cares about what we did except our friends and family. People in the public eye got kicked out of contracts for saying stuff like that in the past and so they should.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> This is such a weird hill to die on lol.


I am permanently outraged at the permanently outraged lol

Too much social media for me today


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> awwww fuck off and go to your company´s threads... what is wrong with that tweet?


His twitter like showed me everything i need to see, he is not sorry at all just doing damage control.

"company's threads" you sound dumb. so i can't talk about AEW because i watch wwe?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He can be apologetic and agree with the fact that this is still being blown out of proportion by some people. Some think that he actually wanted/attempted to rape her bloody.


No, they just want to keep battling until they finally get him cancelled.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I've said this before, ALL these fucking wrestlers need to stay the FUCK off social media. LOL.
> They just cant stay off it.


I agree. They are just asking for trouble with anything even remotely controversial especially on Twitter and Facebook. You can bet that people are going to scrutinize all of Sammy's past tweets now and people are going to ask any wrestlers that he has worked with to come forward if he has said anything else similar.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

sara sad said:


> His twitter like showed me everything he is not sorry at all just doing damage control.
> 
> "company's threads" you sound dumb. so i can't talk about AEW because i watch wwe?


Stop bitching


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

People have just went OTT with this. This is classic 'locker room' talk. It might not be pretty but it's the context that's important. I highly doubt he wished to commit rape.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Unless more people come forward showing Sammy is an asshole, apologizing, admitting what he said was inappropriate and should be accepted vernacular, is all I would ask. If the apology is accepted by the "victim" then I can accept it, too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275140107473956866
Good for Sammy for talking to her in it privately. 

Nice to know people can sort things like adults in this day and age.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He can be apologetic and agree with the fact that this is still being blown out of proportion by some people. Some think that he actually wanted/attempted to rape her bloody.


It's the equivalent of when you complain about why do you have to apologize, right before you insincerely apologize.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cooper09 said:


> People have just went OTT with this. This is classic 'locker room' talk. It might not be pretty but it's the context that's important. I highly doubt he wished to commit rape.


He may or may not have actually meant it. "Rape" is a very strong word that shouldn't just be thrown around like it's nothing and it does raise eyebrows.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Cooper09 said:


> People have just went OTT with this. This is classic 'locker room' talk. It might not be pretty but it's the context that's important. I highly doubt he wished to commit rape.


stop. it's not classic locker room talk. That's the crap Donald Trump said and he's a convulsive, manipulative, psychotic madman. 

I've never once heard "I'd rape that lady..." to show a sign of attraction. I've heard some really raunchy shit, but never once rape. You don't use rape as a casual word. You are defending it with "context" which was Sammy saying Sasha is so attractive he would rape her; meaning have sex with someone without their consent. You don't have to want to rape someone to know "rape" is not a casual term to throw around. Delete the mentality rape is not a big deal. It is a big deal. Delete the mentality what is said in a locker room is OK. Much of that is not OK.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

elidrakefan76 said:


> He may or may not have actually meant it. "Rape" is a very strong word that shouldn't just be thrown around like it's nothing and it does raise eyebrows.


You really think theres a possibility that he might of meant it? 


cmon.....


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275140107473956866


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> stop. it's not classic locker room talk. That's the crap Donald Trump said and he's a convulsive, manipulative, psychotic madman.
> 
> I've never once heard "I'd rape that lady..." to show a sign of attraction. I've heard some really raunchy shit, but never once rape. You don't use rape as a casual word. You are defending it with "context" which was Sammy saying Sasha is so attractive he would rape her; meaning have sex with someone without their consent. You don't have to want to rape someone to know "rape" is not a casual term to throw around. *Delete* the mentality rape is not a big deal. It is a big deal. *Delete* the mentality what is said in a locker room is OK. Much of that is not OK.


Take it easy there, Matt Hardy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's the equivalent of when you complain about why do you have to apologize, right before you insincerely apologize.


The way I look at it, his "like" was directed at people who think that he actually tried to commit rape or that he meant what he said in a "non-joking" manner. I'm sure he didn't actually mean it. Those people are being OTT. He also spoke to Sasha personally, which is good enough for me.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275140107473956866
> Good for Sammy for talking to her in it privately.
> 
> Nice to know people can sort things like adults in this day and age.


That was a classy response


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Young and dumb. Sure glad their was no social media around for my early twenties. If a camera had been in every person's hand.... bloody hell.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Both of them solved it like a grown adults and even with that being said I bet the Twitter stans will keep harassing him. Its a lose/lose situation for Sammy and AEW unfortunately


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The way I look at it, his "like" was directed at people who think that he actually tried to commit rape or that he meant what he said in a "non-joking" manner. I'm sure he didn't actually mean it. Those people are being OTT. He also spoke to Sasha personally, which is good enough for me.


Him and Sasha hashing it out is a good thing and on his end what matters most. But man if he purposefully liked that tweet then it makes the Twitter part look like he was dragged kicking and screaming into it. 

He did his part, now to see how AEW handle it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are phrases to know you're wrong:

1) "he obviously didn't mean he wanted to rape her"
2) "it's just a term he used to say he wanted to fuck"
3) "guys say that all the time [in the locker room]"

If your priority is not to say "what Sammy said was wrong" and instead anything else, then you are in the wrong. I wanted and accept his apology, as did Sasha. As far as I'm concerned this is done, but I hope to see Sammy take the initiative in future issues.



Cooper09 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Someone's triggered.


This is in poor taste. I'm sorry you were raised in a manner where you think "rape" is an acceptable word. I hope you seek the medical help you need or meet someone who can teach you that human life is valuable.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sammy should be convicted by the twitter lynch mob like everyone else. Some of the others who got axed by SJW´s did something similar (or less) , so Sammy shouldn´t go free because he was young.. some of the accused were even younger at the time they said/did something stupid.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It sounds like Sammy and Sasha both handled this well, good on them.

Hopefully Sammy learns and grows from this.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im gonna let it lay but that ill never forgi e myself part sounded fake as fuck.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *He can be apologetic and agree with the fact that this is still being blown out of proportion by some people.* Some think that he actually wanted/attempted to rape her bloody.


Exactly lol. It's not an either/or situation.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> Sammy should be convicted by the twitter lynch mob like everyone else. Some of the others who got axed by SJW´s did something similar (or less) , so Sammy shouldn´t go free because he was young.. some of the accused were even younger at the time they said/did something stupid.


Who?

I heard about Riddle, some UK wrestlers, and Joey Ryan, only.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Im gonna let it lay but that ill never forgi e myself part sounded fake as fuck.


Parts of it did sound like he could have been being sarcastic but it's hard to tell because that's generally just how he is. His job is on the line, though, so I don't think he should view it as a laughing matter.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is squashed from my point of view. Sammy and Sasha spoke, Sasha, the actual victim, forgave him. Let's move on.

The fact that people are still shitting on Sammy even after Sasha's tweet shows that they only want to spread hate and never cared about Sasha and Sammy resolving this in the first place.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Good on both Sasha and Sammy to talk it over like adults and move past it. 

Hopefully Sammy learns that in todays era you have to be careful with what you say, even if you didn't mean it in the way that it's interpreted.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Here are phrases to know you're wrong:
> 
> 1) "he obviously didn't mean he wanted to rape her"
> 2) "it's just a term he used to say he wanted to fuck"
> ...


Your username offends me. Seriously. Can i have an apology?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mercedes/Sasha saved Sammy ass here. Probably because they have mutual friends who went to bat for him with Banks and she trusted them enough to understand Guevara isn't one of the scumbags but was just talking dumb shit. 

Sammy would have needed to track down Sasha's number, anybody who had it would first reach out to Sasha to get her okay in giving it out (especially given the circumstances).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

In case nobody caught it - Sammy ‘liking’ that tweet was a photoshop

at some point Stans take over the conversation / or WWE vs AEW people - and it just becomes a shitshow

which is why this all can be pretty dangerous


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Im gonna let it lay but that ill never forgi e myself part sounded fake as fuck.


Yeah, that was a bit cringy. I guess you can at least use its inclusion to know it wasn't written by a PR firm or publicist.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Words are powerful, Sasha has always been level headed though so her response was expected. Glad they were able to be adults and talk about it. Sammy has to do better, hopefully its a lesson learned.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *In case nobody caught it - Sammy ‘liking’ that tweet was a photoshop*
> 
> at some point Stans take over the conversation / or WWE vs AEW people - and it just becomes a shitshow
> 
> which is why this all can be pretty dangerous


Lol really? I swear humanity is lost forever


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

What a dumb thing to say... theres like a trillion better ways to express attraction to someone else.

Although i know it was probably just a tasteless joke and he’s seemed to apologize for it... i fear this is going to damage him for a long time


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Was this an interview from years ago or very recent?

If it is pre-aew then not much should be done about it as it was silly to say but nobody actually got hurt.

If it is recent then he deserves to be suspended for being so dumb to come out with such a thing and question will need to be asked about the lack of authority within aew from those that are in charge.

Also another slight issue I have with this current trend from this speaking out movement and the meetoo movement, I'm fully behind those that have plucked up the courage to speak out about sexual harassment/assaults but I do wonder how many of these white knights/sjw's condemning those on Twitter accused of such acts are the same people that are happy to listen to, dance to and help popularize songs/music videos made by artists that are derogatory towards women because if so isn't that a little hypocritical?


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

It sounds like an extremely young guy who's just got out of high school showing off to his friends in a really stupid way. We've all done it. My co-workers and I say things almost that stupid all the time and I'm in my thirties. It's life. You think you're safe because you know the person you're talking to understands the context and then some asswipe comes along, takes it out of context and tries to ruin your life, like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol really? I swear humanity is lost forever


Yup

for real - some guy created it - madness


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I eat mangos said:


> It sounds like an extremely young guy who's just got out of high school showing off to his friends in a really stupid way. We've all done it. My co-workers and I say things almost that stupid all the time and I'm in my thirties. It's life. You think you're safe because you know the person you're talking to understands the context and then some asswipe comes along, takes it out of context and tries to ruin your life, like this.


That may be true but it is still disturbing that he even used the word "rape" as if he has done something like that before. I can see where it would catch people off-guard.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dizzie said:


> Was this an interview from years ago or very recent?
> 
> If it is pre-aew then not much should be done about it as it was silly to say but nobody actually got hurt.
> 
> ...


Was in 2016...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> That may be true but it is still disturbing that he even used the word "rape" as if he has done something like that before. I can see where it would catch people off-guard.


Yah, real fucking stupid

i never would have made a joke like that - my dad would’ve kicked my ass

just as I would have kicked somebody’s ass who made a joke like that around me

its bullshit - these kids comes from a different time though / seems like its all ‘rape’ this and n-word that - ridiculous / their parents need a smack to start with


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> Was this an interview from years ago or very recent?
> 
> If it is pre-aew then not much should be done about it as it was silly to say but nobody actually got hurt.
> 
> ...


It's from 2016. 4 years ago. He was 22.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I eat mangos said:


> It sounds like an extremely young guy who's just got out of high school showing off to his friends in a really stupid way. We've all done it. My co-workers and I say things almost that stupid all the time and I'm in my thirties. It's life. You think you're safe because you know the person you're talking to understands the context and then some asswipe comes along, takes it out of context and tries to ruin your life, like this.


You shouldn't. You shouldn't use "rape" as a casual word to show you're attracted to someone. It downplays what rape is. It shouldn't be OK to say because you're safe. Committing a crime and getting away with it doesn't make what you did not a crime. Saying something to this degree and getting away with it doesn't make it OK. 

I don't mean to say I can decide what is too insulting and vile to say. But, rape is a serious situation which ruins entire lives and shouldn't be fit into a regular person's vocabulary.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeesh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeesh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024


Yeah, I thought that would happen. It will take the heat out of the situation for him and he'll be back on the roster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the man apologised and said he will change. forgiveness is an option here. sasha banks accepted the apology, so why can't we


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeesh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024


Fair enough I suppose. Let this blow over for a month or two.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024
Wow really didn't see him being suspended. Wonder what they'll do with the inner circle in the short term. I'd expect he'll come back eventually but this will set him back quite a bit. After his and Sasha's statements I didn't expect this, but it's good to at least see some action from AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeesh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024


Damn, I love SG but its good to see that Tony is being consistent and not playing favorites.

Hopefully he's back by the time All Out rolls around.

Sammy apologized. Sasha forgave him. And AEW made the right move in suspending him temporarily. Everyone should be happy now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> the man apologised and said he will change. forgiveness is an option here. sasha banks accepted the apology, so why can't we


Because fans dont actually give a fuck at all. Its now a war between two mark bases to try and dig up dirt and get someone fired from the other company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its harsh - but fair in the end

great that they are donating his salary

hopefully it is a month max


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Because fans dont actually give a fuck at all. Its now a war between two mark bases to try and dig up dirt and get someone fired from the other company.


It’s now just becoming stupid. This will be forgotten about in a few months. Least he hasn’t actually done anything, at least we hope.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smart of aew to get on top of this quickly. Id imagine sasha wasnt gonna to burn bridges if she didnt have to. Extremely classy of her regardless.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Damn these wwe stans and creepy sasha banks worshippers are pure jokes, they wanting sammy fired and yet they are happy to continue watching wwe, a company riddled with sexual harassment and assault accusations/cases brought against them.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn, I love SG but its good to see that Tony is being consistent and not playing favorites.
> 
> Hopefully he's back by the time All Out rolls around.
> 
> Sammy apologized. Sasha forgave him. And AEW made the right move in suspending him temporarily. Everyone should be happy now.


Yup, all bases covered.

And anyone who thinks joking about rape is cool should seek help.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024
> Wow really didn't see him being suspended. Wonder what they'll do with the inner circle in the short term. I'd expect he'll come back eventually but this will set him back quite a bit. After his and Sasha's statements I didn't expect this, but it's good to at least see some action from AEW.


Hands were tied given the current enviroment that we're in. I imagine this is more than likely a hiding till the heat dies down type of sitch


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeesh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275157125438849024


Good move on their part. Didn't fire him which is fair, but did give a big enough punishment to show they do to take it lightly.


Dizzie said:


> Damn these wwe stans and creepy sasha banks worshippers are pure jokes, they wanting sammy fired and yet they are happy to continue watching wwe, a company riddled with sexual harassment and assault accusations/cases brought against them.


What does WWE have to do with this lol. They're dealing with their own blowback. This is all on Sammy


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I tell you what I find funniest about shit like this. This thing is FOUR YEARS OLD and nobody gave a fuck until right now. Granted Sammy's name is of far greater note now that he's on a national TV show, but still, presumably people listened to this podcast when it aired, and nobody batted a fucking eyelid until it became the movement of the moment. You didn't give a shit when he did it, don't project your fresh outrage onto a guy for an incident almost half a decade old.

It's like the Woody Allen thing. No new news has been brought up regarding alleged crap in his past, but suddenly people who worked with him in recent years long after these sordid rumours of his past deeds have been public knowledge are denouncing him and deciding they regretted working with him, and donating their pay to charity and what not. 

It's just absolute laughable crap all round. Bunch of keyboard warriors with nothing better to do who'll have moved on to some new fad in a couple of weeks when they get bored. 

What he said was mind bogglingly stupid. Even 4 years ago I don't think it was acceptable to talk that way in public  but they were in fact just stupid fucking words, and he was in fact little more than a stupid kid when he said them. Doesn't make it right, or acceptable, but the idea that someone can have grown and learnt and changed their ways since they were 22 or whatever seems pretty plausible to me, and getting wound up about something that old is comical. This isn't a middle aged Trump talking about grabbing people by the pussy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW_19 said:


> Stupid thing to say but if everyone got fired for that, they would have no roster left. There's people on twitter who take actual enjoyment out of being offended and being in a permanent rage.


The fuck is this? No. Just no. This is not something to joke about, nor is it something that has only recently become a thing. I’ve known one guy who has talked like this, and he got shut out of social circles for making a joke like this in 2008/9.

Sasha is no doubt never going to share a backstage area with him again. And guess what? She shouldn’t have to. And honestly, none of the women in AEW probably want to either. It’s a damn shame, because the guy is talented, but talent doesn’t excuse this nonsense. He’s potentially ruined his ceiling forever, and that’s entirely on him.

This “joke” by Guevara demonstrates that as recently as 2016, in a political climate where this had all already been addressed very publicly, Guevara was incapable of empathising with people and finds sexual violence an appropriate way to express arousal.

Yes, people learn and change. I don’t know if anyone will or should buy that though. Not from a guy in 2016 who would have known better.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

thorwold said:


> I tell you what I find funniest about shit like this. This thing is FOUR YEARS OLD and nobody gave a fuck until right now. Granted Sammy's name is of far greater note now that he's on a national TV show, but still, presumably people listened to this podcast when it aired, and nobody batted a fucking eyelid until it became the movement of the moment. You didn't give a shit when he did it, don't project your fresh outrage onto a guy for an incident almost half a decade old.
> 
> It's like the Woody Allen thing. No new news has been brought up regarding alleged crap in his past, but suddenly people who worked with him in recent years long after these sordid rumours of his past deeds have been public knowledge are denouncing him and deciding they regretted working with him, and donating their pay to charity and what not.
> 
> ...


People got mad at stuff lars sullivan said back in 2009 so not surprised


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Good move on their part. Didn't fire him which is fair, but did give a big enough punishment to show they do to take it lightly. What does WWE have to do with this lol. They're dealing with their own blowback. This is all on Sammy


So you don't see how two faced it is of wwe stans and sasha banks worshippers that they continue to watch wwe with their murky past but are fine with demanding sammy be fired?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thorwold said:


> I tell you what I find funniest about shit like this. This thing is FOUR YEARS OLD and nobody gave a fuck until right now. Granted Sammy's name is of far greater note now that he's on a national TV show, but still, presumably people listened to this podcast when it aired, and nobody batted a fucking eyelid until it became the movement of the moment. You didn't give a shit when he did it, don't project your fresh outrage onto a guy for an incident almost half a decade old.
> 
> It's like the Woody Allen thing. No new news has been brought up regarding alleged crap in his past, but suddenly people who worked with him in recent years long after these sordid rumours of his past deeds have been public knowledge are denouncing him and deciding they regretted working with him, and donating their pay to charity and what not.
> 
> ...


That‘s bullshit. I’m just hearing about it now. People may have been disgusted at the time. There’s a movement gaining traction now and it’s swept him up. Time has got nothing to do with it.

AEW is dealing with it probably the best way they can. Firing him would have been justifiable, but it’s a cold look. You could take this as them not wanting to fire a guy they like, but if his pay genuinely going to a women’s shelter, that is at least something. I also like that it is until further notice.

Tough spot for the company. But I think Sammy is going to find him sharing a locker-room with people a bit tougher from now on.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

What a pathetic move.
Remember how much shit Cody used to post on his burner account? He's probably Twitter's next target.

TK's recent moves (banning Hogan, this) sets a very dangerous precedent. Good luck with that, AEW.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> the man apologised and said he will change. forgiveness is an option here. sasha banks accepted the apology, so why can't we


That's nice, rare to see a Twitter cancel having a good ending.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

All Elite Wanking said:


> You shouldn't. You shouldn't use "rape" as a casual word to show you're attracted to someone. It downplays what rape is. It shouldn't be OK to say because you're safe. Committing a crime and getting away with it doesn't make what you did not a crime. Saying something to this degree and getting away with it doesn't make it OK.
> 
> I don't mean to say I can decide what is too insulting and vile to say. But, rape is a serious situation which ruins entire lives and shouldn't be fit into a regular person's vocabulary.


. 

We all know it's stupid to say things like that, as much because it's childish as because it's offensive. I personally agree that the word rape shouldn't be used that way and that it's a very risky word to use, but I also personally think the intention behind the words is a lot more important than the words themselves. This man did not mean real harm. I think we all seem to agree on that. Should we not then be careful that our manner of dealing with them does not cause him real harm? In the current climate, this could ruin a man's life and I think we have a responsibility to make sure we don't allow that either.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Now we won’t get to hear Sammy’s beautiful singing voice on our tv screens 

But jokes aside, it’s something he shouldn’t be fired over but suspending him is the correct decision.

Rape is a disgusting, derogatory term to use and it baffles me that some have actually defended him and basically classed it as “lad banter”.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> So you don't see how two faced it is of wwe stans and sasha banks worshippers that they continue to watch wwe with their murky past but are fine with demanding sammy be fired?


First of all, people are idiosyncratic. Get used to it. A company being evil doesn’t excuse individuals for it.

Secondly, no, nothing wrong with it. WWE has some fucked up shit in its past, and it will hopefully eventually have to face that. But Sammy should face his too.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

This shit needs to stop... He made a damn joke ..4 damn years ago how is aew going to suspend him over something when he wasn't even employed with them..or didn't even exist.

Were told people change and not to talk about someone who held a damn gun to a woman's pregnant belly but we can get canned over jokes or words years ago because it hurts feelings

Cancel culture is fucking cancer and sjws are dragging us into a third world shit hole where you can't offend anyone

Can get if a diva made a rape joke no one would bat a damn eye


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> So you don't see how two faced it is of wwe stans and sasha banks worshippers that they continue to watch wwe with their murky past but are fine with demanding sammy be fired?


So what you're really saying is no true AEW fan would've been upset with what Sammy said? Because it sounds like you're saying that only people that hate AEW or obsess over Sasha could have possibly taken offense. You're doing a big disservice to the AEW fan base.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> So what you're really saying is no true AEW fan would've been upset with what Sammy said? Because it sounds like you're saying that only people that hate AEW or obsess over Sasha could have possibly taken offense. You're doing a big disservice to the AEW fan base.


No, what he said is in poor taste but to try and destroy someone's livelihood by demanding they be fired whilst supporting a company that has committed and covered up far worse actions is just so fucking two faced.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The precedent is created, the twitter mob wont rest, next probably will be Cody or Jericho... how AEW will respond when more of their Superstars get "attacked" for things that they did years and years ago. One thing is the case of Havoc and some of the other british wrestlers, other thing is this... How AEW would response if it was Cody or Jericho?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I have to side with the ones who are saying that Sammy was joking because I believe he was. I never heard this said when I grew up but that doesn't mean kids/ young adults in his generation weren't saying it when they thought a girl was hot. It seems it's along the same lines where for some reason ' That's so gay' meant something was dumb or stupid.

Why these meant what they meant to them I couldn't tell you as I was the generation before Sammy's. You would have to ask someone his age. Those that live in other countries might not have had this happen, but those who are in the States know of exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, the idea of donating his "salary' to a Woman's center.......

"nobal", I guess although a donation and volunteer time would have been better. This whole "social justice" is like the 1950's "Communist" witch hunt in where regular american's were synched on as the justice department tried to root out Communism (which it should be) but the way it spiraled out of controlled it became a witch hunt, much like SOCIAL MEDIA and hash tags atm. It's disgusting NOBODY can have a different opinion anymore, nobody can crack a joke and now nobody can really say anything. I work in media, but I have NO twitter, face book ect. I'm smart enough to know that be it a joke IMO could be viewed as something WORSE by others. Now we would normall be able to have a discussion about these two view points finds a better way of working together and leaving as mutual peers but in this twitter mob culture, well I'd prefer just keeping my mouth shut and strictly talking about work and nothing esle. Maybe a thumbs up every once and awhile. However now all this twitter mob does is create bigger division's between people, RAPE SHOULDN'T BE A THING....PERIOD. Women, Men should feel safe reporting it end of story.






Botchy SinCara said:


> Cancel culture is fucking cancer and sjws are dragging us into a third world shit hold


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> This shit needs to stop... He made a damn joke ..4 damn years ago how is aew going to suspend him over something when he wasn't even employed with them..or didn't even exist.
> 
> Were told people change and not to talk about someone who held a damn gun to a woman's pregnant belly but we can get canned over jokes or words years ago because it hurts feelings
> 
> ...


Some of the arguments y'all make have such little thought put into them. I'm assuming you're an adult who has a job, if you are you should be well aware jobs don't have a statue of limitations for when and what they can discipline or fire you for.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> No, what he said is in poor taste but to try and destroy someone's livelihood by demanding they be fired whilst supporting a company that has committed and covered far worse actions is just so fucking two faced.


Again why are you assuming that if somebody wanted him fired that they hate AEW and watch WWE? In your mind you've convinced yourself that to have wanted him fired, it means you somehow can't possibly be a fan of AEW.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Wood said:


> First of all, people are idiosyncratic. Get used to it. A company being evil doesn’t excuse individuals for it.
> 
> Secondly, no, nothing wrong with it. WWE has some fucked up shit in its past, and it will hopefully eventually have to face that. But Sammy should face his too.


But you think it's fine to ask for one person to fired for making a joke in poor taste but at the same time continue supporting a company that has committed far, far worse acts?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Again why are you assuming that if somebody wanted him fired that they hate AEW and watch WWE? In your mind you've convinced yourself that to have wanted him fired, it means you somehow can't possibly be a fan of AEW.


You gotta admit there's a whole bunch of bitter Hogan marks who are out for AEW's head on everything.

it's fucking ridiculous.
Hogan is an out racist who didn't apologize for it. Tony can ban whoever the fuck he wants and for whatever reason he wants. If He wants to forgive people he believes have changed (like Tyson) BUT YOU DON'T, you don't fucking get a say in anything.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> the man apologised and said he will change. forgiveness is an option here. sasha banks accepted the apology, so why can't we


Beause the world is full of vaginas.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Again why are you assuming that if somebody wanted him fired that they hate AEW and watch WWE? In your mind you've convinced yourself that to have wanted him fired, it means you somehow can't possibly be a fan of AEW.


Because literally every person asking for sammy to be fired on twitter either has a wwe wrestler/sasha in their profile pic or have re-tweeted a lot of wwe related tweets.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Some of the arguments y'all make have such little thought put into them. I'm assuming you're an adult who has a job, if you are you should be well aware jobs don't have a statue of limitations for when and what they can discipline or fire you for.



I highly doubt if someone dug up my old Myspace account and saw I said a bad word I would get canned but the fact that is even a possibility is bs ...just because they can don't make it right ..if we were all to have everything we said brought up from the time we were that age ..alot would be in trouble. .. people change and the other fact is the two who were even involved here settled it themselves like adults ..no other actions was even needed .

Now the dude is out of a job for the time being and had to forgo his money ..that's not right and never should be seen as such


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> But you think it's fine to ask for one person to fired for making a joke in poor taste but at the same time continue supporting a company that has committed far, far worse acts?


That’s up to an individual. If people want to keep watching WWE, that’s on them. I wouldn’t wish that on my worst enemy. But if someone doesn’t want to watch AEW, that’s their prerogative too. I don’t need this things to be balanced out on some sort of scale of cosmic justice. Sammy did the wrong thing and he can deal with his consequences. Life isn’t “fair” like that.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Regardless of what happens to him in aew, he's not getting arrested for what he said.


Are you sure about that? Seems like we are heading towards a 1984/ Fahrenheit 451 society.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> but that doesn't mean kids/ young adults in his generation weren't saying it when they thought a girl was hot. It seems it's along the same lines where for some reason ' That's so gay' meant something was dumb or stupid.


Then they, especially people over the age of 18, need to stop saying it if they want to work in a professional and public environment with other people.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That’s up to an individual. If people want to keep watching WWE, that’s on them. I wouldn’t wish that on my worst enemy. But if someone doesn’t want to watch AEW, that’s their prerogative too. I don’t need this things to be balanced out on some sort of scale of cosmic justice. Sammy did the wrong thing and he can deal with his consequences. Life isn’t “fair” like that.


But that also makes that person a hypocrite and their judgemental views invalid in my eyes


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> But that also makes that person a hypocrite and their judgemental views invalid in my eyes


Every single person on this planet is a goddamn hypocrite, and the ones that don’t admit it are lying to themselves and anyone else they deny it to.

People are allowed to no longer be able to hear Bill Cosby jokes but still watch Kevin Spacey movies. It’s amazing how many people want to act like these minefields should be reduced to a logic puzzle.

Sammy Guevara has made people mad by trivialising sexual violence. That’s not Orwellian. What is Orwellian is people wanting to enter that into their flawed human brain computers, mix it with incomplete and biased data, and regurgitate it after contrasting it to other irrelevant scenarios with a number assigned to it that quantifies its terribleness.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW


ripcitydisciple said:


> I have to side with the ones who are saying that Sammy was joking because I believe he was. I never heard this said when I grew up but that doesn't mean kids/ young adults in his generation weren't saying it when they thought a girl was hot. It seems it's along the same lines where for some reason ' That's so gay' meant something was dumb or stupid.
> 
> Why these meant what they meant to them I couldn't tell you as I was the generation before Sammy's. You would have to ask someone his age. Those that live in other countries might not have had this happen, but those who are in the States know of exactly what I am talking about.


its a joke, sure, but a rape joke isn’t really acceptable.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Who?
> 
> I heard about Riddle, some UK wrestlers, and Joey Ryan, only.


How about that guy who got labeled as a creep because he flirted with 3 women who were all of legal age?
I can see AEW took action.. Sammy is being punished because AEW want to send a signal like WWE did when they released Gallagher. Score one for the SJW´s.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You gotta admit there's a whole bunch of bitter Hogan marks who are out for AEW's head on everything.
> 
> it's fucking ridiculous.
> Hogan is an out racist who didn't apologize for it. Tony can ban whoever the fuck he wants and for whatever reason he wants. If He wants to forgive people he believes have changed (like Tyson) BUT YOU DON'T, you don't fucking get a say in anything.


Are there probably a minority of assholes who are calling for his firing that have a grudge, sure. 

But I think the majority are just folk that are disgusted by what they heard and want AEW to actually stand for what they say they stand for. 

It's easier to write those calling for his firing as bitter Hogan/WWE marks because then it can be reasoned that "well they aren't really fans of AEW so their voice shouldn't be paid attention too". 



Dizzie said:


> Because literally every person asking for sammy to be fired on twitter either has a wwe wrestler/sasha in their profile pic or have re-tweeted a lot of wwe related tweets.


That's literally not true you just want to believe it is. 



Botchy SinCara said:


> I highly doubt if someone dug up my old Myspace account and saw I said a bad word I would get canned but the fact that is even a possibility is bs ...just because they can don't make it right ..if we were all to have everything we said brought up from the time we were that age ..alot would be in trouble. .. people change and the other fact is the two who were even involved here settled it themselves like adults ..no other actions was even needed .
> 
> Now the dude is out of a job for the time being and had to forgo his money ..that's not right and never should be seen as such


When you work someone you're a representation of them by default. So if someone feels you're a bad look for the brand, then it just is what it is. The fact that Sasha and him patched it up is irrelevant to how public perception and their branding. While on a personal level I certainly back the idea of "hey if she's over it, why should I be worried about it". But not everybody feels that way you know. And as a business they have to take in mind that them doing nothing may be bad PR for them with their fan base and more importantly their female workers.


----------



## johnmangala (Dec 23, 2014)

Source


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I eat mangos said:


> .
> 
> We all know it's stupid to say things like that, as much because it's childish as because it's offensive. I personally agree that the word rape shouldn't be used that way and that it's a very risky word to use, but I also personally think the intention behind the words is a lot more important than the words themselves. This man did not mean real harm. I think we all seem to agree on that. Should we not then be careful that our manner of dealing with them does not cause him real harm? In the current climate, this could ruin a man's life and I think we have a responsibility to make sure we don't allow that either.


I wrote like 3 paragraphs, all mostly saying I know where you're coming from. I only asked for an apology and understanding we don't want the use of "rape" to become casual. People asking for his head or to be fired are dismissing the idea people can grow and learn from mistakes. If we dismiss people, forget them, and teach them nothing, then they'll continue being wrong and society won't progress. I just don't want what he said forgiven for not being a big deal, him being childish, for him not actually committing rape. What he did was wrong, but I'll admit it's on the lower end of wrongs being uncovered. A wrong he apologized, which was accepted by Sasha, for.



Botchy SinCara said:


> This shit needs to stop... He made a damn joke ..4 damn years ago how is aew going to suspend him over something when he wasn't even employed with them..or didn't even exist.
> 
> Were told people change and not to talk about someone who held a damn gun to a woman's pregnant belly but we can get canned over jokes or words years ago because it hurts feelings
> 
> ...


There's a lot more hate in your post than just about a "rape joke". Bringing in George Floyd immediately tells me you're against Speaking Out and Black Lives Matter, which isn't related to this.

AEW is not going to suspend him and hasn't commented on it. You not being offended he casually joked about rape is a concern. People dismissing him and wanting him fire, showing no hope or desire that he can change, is a concern. But, then playing devil's advocate with bringing up Diva......I don't think you're missing the point. You're ignoring the point.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> This shit needs to stop... He made a damn joke ..4 damn years ago how is aew going to suspend him over something when he wasn't even employed with them..or didn't even exist.
> 
> Were told people change and not to talk about someone who held a damn gun to a woman's pregnant belly but we can get canned over jokes or words years ago because it hurts feelings
> 
> ...


So AEW shouldn’t have suspended Jimmy Havoc then, because his allegations didn’t happen when he was employed by them?

Joke or not, why should people get away with joking about rape? Any man with a brain wouldn’t use such a derogatory term to describe a woman. Sammy could have easily chosen a better choice of words, yet he chose one of the most disgusting words possible.

This kind of social media digging happens so many times, especially with sports people for example. Many sports stars get old tweets digged up, they get fined and usually have to go on some course, Sammy Guevara shouldn’t be any different.

Cancel culture has positives and negatives, but would you seriously want the Wrestling World to be riddled with abusers and nonces?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Well, that was quick. I am pleased to see Sammy Guevara take responsibility for his actions. I commend AEW for not just taking his livelihood away and handle this situation with utmost care and sincerity. And doing charity in the face of such a messed up situation is noteworthy. 

Takes notes WWE.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> So AEW shouldn’t have suspended Jimmy Havoc then, because his allegations didn’t happen when he was employed by them?


Correct me if I´m wrong, but they DIDN`T suspend Havoc, they sent him to rehab. There´s a difference.. Suspending Sammy is pure punishment, while sending Havoc to rehab can be seen as helping him


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AEW basically had to do this to avoid a PR nightmare. This story took a life of it's own.


Not a fan of Twitter becoming a platform for retroactive sentencing, but it is what it is.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where is the thread covering this topic at?

My thread got closed for this reason - i cant see another thread covering it anywhere?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aedubya said:


> Where is the thread covering this topic at?
> 
> My thread got closed for this reason - i cant see another thread covering it anywhere?











Sammy Guevara Suspended


What a pathetic move. Remember how much shit Cody used to post on his burner account? He's probably Twitter's next target. TK's recent moves (banning Hogan, this) sets a very dangerous precedent. Good luck with that, AEW.




www.wrestlingforum.com





If you have the thread starter Chip Chipperson blocked, you wont see it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Correct me if I´m wrong, but they DIDN`T suspend Havoc, they sent him to rehab. There´s a difference.. Suspending Sammy is pure punishment, while sending Havoc to rehab can be seen as helping him


Still, they haven’t entirely got rid of him though which I’m quite surprised by.

WWE cut ties with Jack Gallagher in a click of a finger, AEW should have done the same with Havoc.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhh thanks


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Still, they haven’t entirely got rid of him though which I’m quite surprised by.
> 
> WWE cut ties with Jack Gallagher in a click of a finger, AEW should have done the same with Havoc.



No someone shouldnt suffer over a damn joke ..rape joke or not


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Stupid in my eyes, he said this 4 years ago and he hasn't personally affected anyone's life, it was a silly throw away joke made in poor taste.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> "I want to rape her = shes so fucking hot".
> 
> Its just a guys thing. He doesnt want to ACTUALLY rape her, its just an edgy way to express his feelings. Public figures shouldnt say such things I get that but the clip is from 2016, he was a nobody back then.


It’s not a guy thing. Guys say fuck but rape? Common dude. I have never heard a guy say that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Correct me if I´m wrong, but they DIDN`T suspend Havoc, they sent him to rehab. There´s a difference.. Suspending Sammy is pure punishment, while sending Havoc to rehab can be seen as helping him


Well Sammy is being sent to "extensive sensitivity training classes" too which will probably last the duration of his suspension, so it's the same thing honestly

Jimmy Havoc's will probably last a while as well so you can see it as a suspension in a way


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Still, they haven’t entirely got rid of him though which I’m quite surprised by.
> 
> WWE cut ties with Jack Gallagher in a click of a finger, AEW should have done the same with Havoc.


Maybe they should, I´m not gonna be the judge of that, but if they did it could be seen as an act of malice because of his issues.. What they SHOULD have done was not hiring him to begin with..


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well Sammy is being sent to "extensive sensitivity training classes" too which will probably last the duration of his suspension, so it's the same thing honestly
> 
> Jimmy Havoc's will probably last a while as well so you can see it as a suspension in a way


There´s a small but remarkable difference. They didn´t use the word "Suspended" about Havoc... And the reports said he volunteered.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> It’s not a guy thing. Guys say fuck but rape? Common dude. I have never heard a guy say that.


Okay, maybe bad choice of words from my side. My point was he clearly wasnt being serious about actually doing it hence I said its a guys thing when you see a hot woman around you.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> No someone shouldnt suffer over a damn joke ..rape joke or not


Why?

Why should it be acceptable to joke about rape and use the term loosely?

If a football player said something like that, he’d get banned, fined and put on some kind of awareness course.

Sammy shouldn’t be completely fired, others have been accused of much worse but I think it’s fair to suspend him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Let’s say this was a joke: The underlying issue is that Sammy thought it would be endearing and acceptable to say that shit. That’s the whole issue. It being a joke only underscores that people don’t take this seriously enough. The whole movement is about starting to take it seriously.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> There´s a small but remarkable difference. They didn´t use the word "Suspended" about Havoc... *And the reports said he volunteered.*


Ahhh I didn't know that part


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fucking dumb.

To be suspended for a bad joke years ago when things were a lot different and there wasn't cancel culture. 

If the world worked like this, everyone would have suspensions and the internet would be banned.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Are you sure about that? Seems like we are heading towards a 1984/ Fahrenheit 451 society.


It's ridiculous people are dragging up bad jokes from years ago when things were different.

Cancel culture is the absolute worst. If people dug up half the things that are said on here they'd want WF posters in jail.

Just so fucking dumb the way things are headed.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

How long is the suspension? I didn't see any word on the length.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn, I love SG but its good to see that Tony is being consistent and not playing favorites.


He is though. Hogan says the N-Word a decade and a half ago privately and he's banned for life from AEW (Not that he ever wanted to go there but still). Sammy Guevara literally says he wants to rape a girl a few years ago and he's still going to remain employed. That is the epitome of playing favourites.

Personally I think it's silly to even suspend the guy for something he said 4 years ago but I knew Tony Khan wouldn't be consistent on these matters and he's proven me correct. There is one set of rules for AEW guys and one set of rules for everyone else.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

2016 was not really a different time. The WWE has already started its “Women’s Revolution” and had scrapped the term “Diva” in favour of “woman.” Even that tone-deaf company was willing to sacrifice branding in order to play catch-up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Let’s say this was a joke: The underlying issue is that Sammy thought it would be endearing and acceptable to say that shit. That’s the whole issue. It being a joke only underscores that people don’t take this seriously enough. *The whole movement is about starting to take it seriously.*


While the rest of your post is true, I don't know about the bolded part. Personally, I just think there are hateful ass people on Twitter trying to ruin lives. This has nothing to do with change for those people, it's just about people trying to chase "clout" on their posts and to feel whatever happy feelings they feel when they see their posts going viral.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The best way this could shake out really. Sammy made a stupid and offensive comment. I don't care how long ago it was, I don't care if that's not what he meant, it's still a stupid fucking thing to say publicly or out of the public even.

I didn't call for him to be fired. Just to an issue an apology and for AEW to take some action. He did and Sasha confirmed as much. And AEW suspended him as punishment. Again, the best way this could be settled really.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Why?
> 
> Why should it be acceptable to joke about rape and use the term loosely?
> 
> ...


It's fucking words ..you could make the case if he said it recently but this was years ago but the fact that him and Sasha already worked it out ..nothing else was needed ..he doesn't deserve to lose money over it call me when a woman can get in the same amount of trouble ..many cases of actresses or reporters forcing a kiss on a guy during intevews and it's played as a joke

Bottom line ..fuck cancel culture ..fuck all of it .. Johnny Depp almost had his career ruined by someone who was actually abusing him and many other cases and even when proven bs none of them ever face any kind of consequences


Alright_Mate said:


> Why?
> 
> Why should it be acceptable to joke about rape and use the term loosely?
> 
> If a football player said something like that, he’d get banned, fined and put on some kind of awareness course.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Imagine being in your 20s and thinking saying something like that is a good idea. Obviously he wasn't serious but I don't blame AEW for punishing someone for being a total fucking dumbass and posting something a normal person would post as an edgy 12 year old 4channer.



ripcitydisciple said:


> Are you sure about that? Seems like we are heading towards a 1984/ Fahrenheit 451 society.


Only quoted this to laugh at this and you. Moving on.




thorwold said:


> I tell you what I find funniest about shit like this. This thing is FOUR YEARS OLD and nobody gave a fuck until right now. Granted Sammy's name is of far greater note now that he's on a national TV show, but still, presumably people listened to this podcast when it aired, and nobody batted a fucking eyelid until it became the movement of the moment.


I get what you mean but of course nobody brought it up because nobody cared about him 4 years ago lol



thorwold said:


> What he said was mind bogglingly stupid. Even 4 years ago I don't think it was acceptable to talk that way in public  but they were in fact just stupid fucking words, and he was in fact little more than a stupid kid when he said them.


Nah. At 22 you should know to say you're not going to rape someone even as a dumb "joke" on a podcast.

Much as I love Sammy this was needed. Hopefully he can return and won't talk about raping people anymore after the suspension. Also hope he improves his sense of humor because 'I would rape Sasha' is not just offensive, it's embarassingly unfunny if it was meant as an edgy joke.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jerich


prosperwithdeen said:


> While the rest of your post is true, I don't know about the bolded part. Personally, I just think there are hateful ass people on Twitter trying to ruin lives. This has nothing to do with change for those people, it's just about people trying to chase "clout" on their posts and to feel whatever happy feelings they feel when they see their posts going viral.


Maybe you’re right, but do you think those people are really taken seriously themselves? They’re often called out within their own movements for people who have sacrificed and done some hard work to get this shit going and don’t want to see it dismissed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He is though. Hogan says the N-Word a decade and a half ago privately and he's banned for life from AEW (Not that he ever wanted to go there but still). Sammy Guevara literally says he wants to rape a girl a few years ago and he's still going to remain employed. That is the epitome of playing favourites.
> 
> Personally I think it's silly to even suspend the guy for something he said 4 years ago but I knew Tony Khan wouldn't be consistent on these matters and he's proven me correct. There is one set of rules for AEW guys and one set of rules for everyone else.


If suspension is silly, what would be consistent?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> 2016 was not really a different time. The WWE has already started its “Women’s Revolution” and had scrapped the term “Diva” in favour of “woman.” Even that tone-deaf company was willing to sacrifice branding in order to play catch-up.


 It definitely was, there was no cancel culture around and people could say a lot of crap in jest and not rile up PC bitches who dig up and live off this shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Words are powerful, friends. Never underestimate the power of words. They are symbols and carry meaning.

Also, just on Sammy and Sasha “patching it up.” Think about the pressure on Sasha in that predicament. Maybe she meant it genuinely, maybe she fears backlash if she responded negatively? Either way, don’t be surprised if Sammy Guevara never lands a job in a place where Sasha is in the building. And to be honest, how do you feel Britt Baker feels sharing a building with the dude now? AEW does need to gauge this.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ace said:


> It definitely was, there was no cancel culture around and people could say a lot of crap in jest and not rile up PC bitches who dig up and live off this shit.


People were trying to cancel the POTUS...

2016 was only four years ago, man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The best way this could be handled, to me anyways. He made a dumb and offensive comment. I don't care how long ago it was, I don't care if he didn't mean it like that, and I don't care that someone had to look it up to find it. You're in the public eye, you should know not to say stupid and offensive shit. And this was stupid and offensive shit.

I didn't want him fired. I wanted him to apologize which he has done and Sasha for her part put out her own statement. AEW took action that was harsh but not drastic. And from here he can hopefully be an example of what not to do which we need given everything that's come out about the wrestling business in the last week.



Ace said:


> It's ridiculous people are dragging up bad jokes from years ago *when things were different.*
> 
> Cancel culture is the absolute worst. If people dug up half the things that are said on here they'd want WF posters in jail.
> 
> Just so fucking dumb the way things are headed.


When things were different? It was 2016. Barely 4 years ago. You're talking as if this happened back in the 90's. And last I checked, saying you would rape someone is just as stupid and offensive then 4 years ago as it is now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> It definitely was, there was no cancel culture around and people could say a lot of crap in jest and not rile up PC bitches who dig up and live off this shit.


You know the cancel Bill Cosby shit popped off in 2014 right


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> People were trying to cancel the POTUS...
> 
> 2016 was only four years ago, man.


 This was said 4 years ago and no one brought it up until 2020...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Words are powerful, friends. Never underestimate the power of words. They are symbols and carry meaning.
> 
> Also, just on Sammy and Sasha “patching it up.” Think about the pressure on Sasha in that predicament. Maybe she meant it genuinely, maybe she fears backlash if she responded negatively? Either way, don’t be surprised if Sammy Guevara never lands a job in a place where Sasha is in the building. And to be honest, how do you feel Britt Baker feels sharing a building with the dude now? AEW does need to gauge this.


Sasha works in wwe with Randy orton who said and done way worse than anything Sammy could ever do ..hell Vince...sure aew can have a talk with him ..send him to a class but losing money and time over that ..too much


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> The best way this could be handled, to me anyways. He made a dumb and offensive comment. I don't care how long ago it was, I don't care if he didn't mean it like that, and I don't care that someone had to look it up to find it. You're in the public eye, you should know not to say stupid and offensive shit. And this was stupid and offensive shit.
> 
> I didn't want him fired. I wanted him to apologize which he has done and Sasha for her part put out her own statement. AEW took action that was harsh but not drastic. And from here he can hopefully be an example of what not to do which we need given everything that's come out about the wrestling business in the last week.
> 
> ...


 In 2020 people are more sensitive than ever and cancel culture is more prominent than ever.

It was a bad joke, to cancel someone over it when it was clearly a bad joke said by a young kid is ridiculous.

You should of heard some of the shit people use to say in high school and uni thinking they were funny. You would brush it off as a bad or tasteless joke.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Maybe you’re right, but do you think those people are really taken seriously themselves? They’re often called out within their own movements for people who have sacrificed and done some hard work to get this shit going and don’t want to see it dismissed.


They're taken very seriously I think. I don't really see them being called out much, (but that could just be me missing those posts) because their hateful ways often support what the serious people are trying to convey. Once that negativity aligns together, then you start a shitstorm that gets blown out of proportion a lot of the time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You know the cancel Bill Cosby shit popped off in 2014 right


 Are you comparing a bad joke to someone drugging and raping dozens of women.

This is the shit I cant stand.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> It's fucking words ..you could make the case if he said it recently but this was years ago but the fact that him and Sasha already worked it out ..nothing else was needed ..he doesn't deserve to lose money over it call me when a woman can get in the same amount of trouble ..many cases of actresses or reporters forcing a kiss on a guy during intevews and it's played as a joke
> 
> Bottom line ..fuck cancel culture ..fuck all of it .. Johnny Depp almost had his career ruined by someone who was actually abusing him and many other cases and even when proven bs none of them ever face any kind of consequences


It‘s fucking words, inappropriate and derogatory kind of words. I don’t see fans of Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch etc... coming on here for example and saying “I’d love to rape her”.

Years ago or not, it doesn’t matter. A player from the football club I support had old offensive tweets exposed, he got charged with misconduct, fined and put on an awareness course.

There’s many incidents in various situations of the public eye, but this is the Wrestling community.

If #speakingout, cancel culture or whatever you want to class it as, hadn’t taken a foothold over the past few days, then the Wrestling community would still be full of abusers and nonces, and I’m sure no fan wants that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Are you comparing a bad joke to someone drugging and raping dozens of women.
> 
> This is the shit I cant stand.


Stop acting like you can't comprehend what you're reading. You can't pretend cancel culture didn't exist back when Sammy made the joke, when folk were getting cancelled in 2014.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> It‘s fucking words, inappropriate and derogatory kind of words. I don’t see fans of Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch etc... coming on here for example and saying “I’d love to rape her”.
> 
> Years ago or not, it doesn’t matter. A player from the football club I support had old offensive tweets exposed, he got charged with misconduct, fined and put on an awareness course.
> 
> ...


How many people have you seen perving on women on here or made comments about fucking them?

Not 2016, in 2020.

Should cancel them too.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If Wrestling wasnt already dead this could fucking be goodnight and last one turn the lights out


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Stop acting like you can't comprehend what you're reading. You can't pretend cancel culture didn't exist back when Sammy made the joke, when folk were getting cancelled in 2014.


 I never said it didn't exist, but its in its zenith now and are going off at far smaller things done years ago.

If he was serious about it, then yeah go ahead and give him as much shit and fire him.

This was clearly a bad joke from a young kid who was trying to be funny.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> 2020 people are more sensitive than ever and cancel culture is more prominent than ever.
> 
> It was a bad joke, to cancel someone over it when it was clearly a bad joke said by a young kid is ridiculous.


....OK? It was still stupid and offensive no matter if it happened today or 4 years ago, which again, wasn't that long ago.

And what happened to him? A public figure made a dumb public comment and the company he works for took action which they have the right to. They didn't fire him. They suspended him which is more than fair and they are giving him the chance to come out on the better end of this horrible weekend in wrestling.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck this shit.

Absolute sad cunts who troll the internet trying to bring anyone down because theyre famous and have nothing better to do with there sad lives.

2020 really is the fucking end of the world as we know it


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

In


Alright_Mate said:


> It‘s fucking words, inappropriate and derogatory kind of words. I don’t see fans of Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch etc... coming on here for example and saying “I’d love to rape her”.
> 
> Years ago or not, it doesn’t matter. A player from the football club I support had old offensive tweets exposed, he got charged with misconduct, fined and put on an awareness course.
> 
> ...


Cancel culture is cancer because most of it is just he said she said with no proof after wating almost a decade to even say anything .. .when all is said and done this might snag a few true abuses but bet not even a quarter of those names ever did anything


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> ....OK? It was still stupid and offensive no matter if it happened today or 4 years ago, which again, wasn't that long ago.
> 
> And what happened to him? A public figure made a dumb public comment and the company he works for took action which they have the right to. They didn't fire him. They suspended him which is more than fair and they are giving him the chance to come out on the better end of this horrible weekend in wrestling.


 Yes, my issue is how ridiculous things have become now that we have these jackasses digging up the smallest shit like a bad joke from years ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> I never said it didn't exist, but its in its zenith now and are going off at far smaller things done years ago.
> 
> If he was serious about it, then yeah go ahead and give him as much shit and fire him.
> 
> This was clearly a bad joke from a young kid who was trying to be funny.


Don't lie about what you said now that you realize you're clearly wrong. This is what you said to The Wood below



> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > 2016 was not really a different time. The WWE has already started its “Women’s Revolution” and had scrapped the term “Diva” in favour of “woman.” Even that tone-deaf company was willing to sacrifice branding in order to play catch-up.
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Don't lie about what you said now that you realize you're clearly wrong. This is what you said to The Wood below


 Cancel culture was around but not to that level... nowhere near it.

Trump wouldn't have been elected as President if it was especially with the crap he has on him and shit like this wouldn't be pulled up.

Heck I've seen social media pull up stuff from Kevin Hart and Jimmy Fallon from decades ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

elidrakefan76 said:


> How long is the suspension? I didn't see any word on the length.


Until he goes thru the trainings and is re evaluated. So he should be back by August.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Ace said:


> Yes, my issue is how ridiculous things have become now that we have these jackasses digging up the smallest shit like a bad joke from years ago.


Imagine being such a complete and total loser that you'd spend days/weeks/months looking into the past of people you see on TV just so you can find the smallest thing to be outraged over. Think about the countless people these dweebs look into without finding anything.

You just know that these guys have no job or any prospects in life.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No more le sex Gods for now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't agree with their decision over a tasteless 4 year old joke but the best thing for him to do is just take the punishment as is.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just to note

-robbing and home invasion deserves a second chance and should treat folks like they can change

-jokes deserves you losing your income and being suspend and you are the scum of the earth

Fuck off sjws ruins every thing they touch ..gaming ..movies.comics and now wrestling

Alot of simps on this site


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Cancel culture was around but not to that level... nowhere near it.
> 
> Trump wouldn't have been elected as President if it was especially with the crap he has on him.


If it was around why were you just arguing that it wasn't 





Ace said:


> It definitely was, there was no cancel culture around and people could say a lot of crap in jest and not rile up PC bitches who dig up and live off this shit.


That's you not even an hour ago. Make up your mind was it around or not? Because your backpedaling now. Trump was getting called out for being toxic for talking about he was so rich he could just grab women by the pussy and they'd let him do it, while he was running for president. People didn't just start saying "maybe you shouldn't speak about women in that way, this weekend. It's just new to wrestling because well wrestling is behind on everything lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


> Imagine being such a complete and total loser that you'd spend days/weeks/months looking into the past of people you seen on TV just so you can find the smallest thing to be outraged over. Think about the countless people these dweebs look into without finding anything.
> 
> You just know that these guys have no job or any prospects in life.


 If it was so offensive then why is it coming up now?

These pricks piss me off more than anything, they live off the misfortune of others.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

2020 has been wild.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> If it was around why were you just arguing that it wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's just how I post, I didn't mean in the literal sense. It's exaggerated to make a point. When I say no cancel culture it doesn't mean complete zero. People have been cancelled long before social media even existed so its impossible to be no or zero.\

Yes Trump was being called all those things and yet he ended up becoming the President of the USA.

Go figure. You think that would happen today with the current climate?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

How can your job punish you for some shit that happened before you even worked for them?! This is a dangerous trend being set.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Just to note
> 
> -robbing and home invasion deserves a second chance and should treat folks like they can change
> 
> ...


So to get this straight you think

1. George Floyd deserved to die for something that wasn't involving his violent past, but a possibly fake bill. 

2. You think there should never be any punishment for words

3. You think the idea that people should be a little bit more decent to each other is ruining everything


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Fuck this shit.
> 
> Absolute sad cunts who troll the internet trying to bring anyone down because theyre famous and have nothing better to do with there sad lives.
> 
> 2020 really is the fucking end of the world as we know it


Yeah, this year has been one for the books.

-Kobe & Gianna Bryant
-COVID-19
-World riots and protests
-Murder hornets
-Record unemployment
-Now cancel culture 

I mean what else can we go through in the next 6 months?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If suspension is silly, what would be consistent?


Keep in mind I'm not for this because I like Sammy and hate politically correct culture BUT if they're being consistent then Sammy should have a lifetime ban. Hulk said something insulting and offensive as did Sammy. Rape and Racism are both horrible things and both men made mistakes but one remains in AEW and will no doubt be welcomed back with open arms whilst the other is banned for life.

Much like a lot of what AEW does it makes little sense. Keep in mind I'm all in favour of both guys running around ban free but these are Tony Khan's views on the topic not mine.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So to get this straight you think
> 
> 1. George Floyd deserved to die for something that wasn't involving his violent past, but a possibly fake bill.
> 
> ...


 So let me get this straight you think

People should be punished and lose their jobs for bad jokes that were clearly not meant to be taken seriously?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> That's just how I post, I didn't mean in the literal sense. It's exaggerated to make a point. When I say no cancel culture it doesn't mean complete zero. People have been cancelled long before social media even existed so its impossible to be no or zero.\
> 
> Yes Trump was being called all those things and yet he ended up becoming the President of the USA.
> 
> Go figure. You think that would happen today with the current climate?


Yes, yes I do lol. I thinks Trump's going to win again actually. While there is a concentrated effort towards Social Justice and not speaking certain ways, there's also a very clear push back of "don't censor me and it's just jokes". I mean look at this thread. Hell pretty much nobody called for him to be fired. But there's a big discussion on whether what he said she be brushed aside as a joke or not


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> No more le sex Gods for now


They may have to re-name themselves "Le Forceful sex Gods" by the time all of the allegations are finally over.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah, this year has been one for the books.
> 
> -Kobe & Gianna Bryant
> -COVID-19
> ...


Wait until after the election, which will be another shitshow no matter the outcome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> So let me get this straight you think
> 
> People should be punished and lose their jobs for bad jokes that were clearly not meant to be taken seriously?


I said earlier I think he was joking, that he shouldn't be fired, but AEW should have him apologize, suspend him, and maybe do a class. If for nothing else just to keep their good PR and good will with their fans. 



RapShepard said:


> I definitely agree he did the Linda thing to pat himself on the back for taking a stand against racism and bigotry. But yeah this is the real test for him.
> 
> Me personally I don't think Sammy should be fired if this is the only comment like that. But he should certainly be suspended for 60-90 days, offer a public apology, and be on like some kind of final warning type deal. If they're doing therapy for Havoc, maybe a mandatory awareness class for him. I don't envy businesses that have to make these decisions





RapShepard said:


> I say suspended for the simple fact of how they've handled other situations that involved controversial statements. They showed they won't tolerate people making racist statements when they banned Hogan. They showed they won't tolerate homophobic statements when they removed that match with that jobber the other week. So they should show they won't tolerate people making light of sexual abuse.
> 
> They presented themselves as this progressive inclusive company now is there chance to show it. They got a locker room full of women also. They need to show them, that they don't think the male wrestlers making these type of comments is okay.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> How many people have you seen perving on women on here or made comments about fucking them?
> 
> Not 2016, in 2020.
> 
> Should cancel them too.


Many, and women do the same with men.

But what I don’t see are comments saying I’d love to rape a certain wrestler.



Botchy SinCara said:


> In
> 
> Cancel culture is cancer because most of it is just he said she said with no proof after wating almost a decade to even say anything .. .when all is said and done this might snag a few true abuses but bet not even a quarter of those names ever did anything


Better to snag a few abusers rather than none at all.

Some of these accusations have come from well known names in the business.

But of course you’ll get some accusations that will be false, that’s always the case.

But as I said to start with, cancel culture has it’s positives and negatives, and with the wrestling industry over the past few days, it’s had that exact effect.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So to get this straight you think
> 
> 1. George Floyd deserved to die for something that wasn't involving his violent past, but a possibly fake bill.
> 
> ...


Never said the dude deserved to die ..and yea sure punish words but that's not enough to cost someone their income and especially for something so trivial and when it was already settled between the parties 

And you can take a look at the last of us 2 and see what I mean by a medium being ruined ...alot of folks better be glad no one recorded Xbox live chats because that would cost alot of careers


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Whos going to take Sammy's place in the Circle/SX Gods now?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yes, yes I do lol. I thinks Trump's going to win again actually. While there is a concentrated effort towards Social Justice and not speaking certain ways, there's also a very clear push back of "don't censor me and it's just jokes". I mean look at this thread. Hell pretty much nobody called for him to be fired. But there's a big discussion on whether what he said she be brushed aside as a joke or not


 Biden is seen as an incompetent moron so it will be close. Trump has handled the George Floyd/BLM and pandemic poorly so I think he'll probably lose if black voters vote even though Biden doesn't seem like a good candidate.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Yes, yes I do lol. I thinks Trump's going to win again actually. While there is a concentrated effort towards Social Justice and not speaking certain ways, there's also a very clear push back of "don't censor me and it's just jokes". I mean look at this thread. Hell pretty much nobody called for him to be fired. But there's a big discussion on whether what he said she be brushed aside as a joke or not


There is still 5 months to go before the general election. A lot of things can happen in that time and Biden still has to name his running mate. I think whomever he names will also have a big impact on which candidate people decide to vote for especially women.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Ace said:


> Cancel culture was around but not to that level... nowhere near it.
> 
> Trump wouldn't have been elected as President if it was especially with the crap he has on him and shit like this wouldn't be pulled up.
> 
> Heck I've seen social media pull up stuff from Kevin Hart and Jimmy Fallon from decades ago.


Cancel culture is still very obscure. They are just the loudest. 

The silent majority are against this mark my words.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Many, and women do the same with men.
> 
> But what I don’t see are comments saying I’d love to rape a certain wrestler.
> 
> ...


So snagging a few is worth ruining alot of careers in the process ? I think the negatives out weight the positives ...I would be all for it if the ones who bring out bs accusations got some type of punishment .but that don't happen


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rozzop said:


> Cancel culture is still very obscure. They are just the loudest.
> 
> The silent majority are against this mark my words.


I'm someone who leans left but can't stand cancel culture and the extreme leftists who go on and cry about the smallest things.

The YAS Queens/Kings and jabronis who haven't didn't shit in their lives and live on spreading misery because their lives are so pathetic.

Like I may not agree with the things others say or do but I'm not a bigot and as long as they're  not hurting someone I'm laissez-faire about it as long as you're not a dick about it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Never said the dude deserved to die ..and yea sure punish words but that's not enough to cost someone their income and especially for something so trivial and when it was already settled between the parties
> 
> And you can take a look at the last of us 2 and see what I mean by a medium being ruined ...alot of folks better be glad no one recorded Xbox live chats because that would cost alot of careers


I'm just confused on why you're pretending the majority of people are saying he deserves no 2nd chance. This feels like overreacting because he had a consequence at all. 

I've never played the first, what was your issue with the 2nd that wasn't in the 1st. 



Ace said:


> Biden is seen as an incompetent moron so it will be close. Trump has handled the George Floyd/BLM and pandemic poorly so I think he'll probably lose if black voters vote even though Biden doesn't seem like a good candidate.


A lot of black voters are feeling very discouraged from voting in this one again. So I don't expect a large turn out. 



elidrakefan76 said:


> There is still 5 months to go before the general election. A lot of things can happen in that time and Biden still has to name his running mate. I think whomever he names will also have a big impact on which candidate people decide to vote for especially women.


I don't think Biden can do enough in that time. The running mate is important. But I don't think a woman is going to be big enough personally


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not a fan of this at all, but will leave it at that as everything is offensive now.

I miss 1998.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I'm just confused on why you're pretending the majority of people are saying he deserves no 2nd chance. This feels like overreacting because he had a consequence at all.
> 
> I've never played the first, what was your issue with the 2nd that wasn't in the 1st.
> 
> ...


 Honestly, I'm just thankful we have Jacinda Adern. She's an amazing leader who handled the Terrorist attack in Christchurch well and it's because of her life is back to normal here while other countries are still trying to fight off COVID19 and could be for months until a vaccine is found.

I hope her leadership is recognized on a global scale with a nobel peace prize or something.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Keep in mind I'm not for this because I like Sammy and hate politically correct culture BUT if they're being consistent then Sammy should have a lifetime ban. Hulk said something insulting and offensive as did Sammy. Rape and Racism are both horrible things and both men made mistakes but one remains in AEW and will no doubt be welcomed back with open arms whilst the other is banned for life.
> 
> Much like a lot of what AEW does it makes little sense. Keep in mind I'm all in favour of both guys running around ban free but these are Tony Khan's views on the topic not mine.


Lmao. This is the shit I'm talking about.
Comparing Hogan and Sammy as if they're in the same universe is fucking pathetic and shows your real agenda.

One is an out racist and Tony has explained why he's not back, but you bitter hogan marks want to make it seem like he's a hypocrite. Newsflash junior, Tony can ban whoever the fuck he wants and if he thinks someone has changed from his past like Sammy or Tyson, he has the right to give them the benefit of the doubt. Tony made it clear Hogan didn't apologize for his comments.

One is an out-racist cunt, the other is a 22-year-old who made a bad joke.
One stems from hate, the other from being an immature kid.

But go on, pretend you give a shit.




Ace said:


> Honestly, I'm just thankful we have *Jacinda Adern*. She's an amazing leader who handled the Terrorist attack in Christchurch well and it's because of her life is back to normal here while other countries are still trying to fight off COVID19 and could be for months until a vaccine is found.
> 
> I hope her leadership is recognized on a global scale with a nobel peace prize or something.


She's incredible man. You have no idea (or i guess you do😂). If I ever move to an english-speaking country it'll be NZ. She's a beast.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Can you imagine the attitude era skits and promos beign done this year? Hahaha...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Keep in mind I'm not for this because I like Sammy and hate politically correct culture BUT if they're being consistent then Sammy should have a lifetime ban. Hulk said something insulting and offensive as did Sammy. Rape and Racism are both horrible things and both men made mistakes but one remains in AEW and will no doubt be welcomed back with open arms whilst the other is banned for life.
> 
> Much like a lot of what AEW does it makes little sense. Keep in mind I'm all in favour of both guys running around ban free but these are Tony Khan's views on the topic not mine.


No need to ban SG for life just because of a joke he made 4 years ago. Hulk Hogan on the other hand was dead serious.

There are some differences between the two. SG also works for the company while Hogan doesn't. So its easier to lay down the hammer for lack of a better term. Like you said, Tony has his own views, but personally I think he got it right this time and the suspension made sense if discipline was absolutely necessary, which it was considering the fact that social media would burn him alive if he didn't take action. Not saying that SG was right, but banning him for life for a joke would be extreme. That essentially means he's fired and blacklisted for something that happened before AEW even existed. Banning Hulk for serious racist comments is different. You could feel the racism in Hogan's comment. In SG's comments you could feel a kid just making a terrible joke.

Not punishing him at all would be the real inconsistency.


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

I was very disappointed in him when I heard this. He need to be off T.V for a while if he still employed.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> Whos going to take Sammy's place in the Circle/SX Gods now?


I would laugh out loud if Marko Stunt took his place. Or have Colt Cabana reject the Dark Order and be a temporary fill-in.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> So snagging a few is worth ruining alot of careers in the process ? I think the negatives out weight the positives ...I would be all for it if the ones who bring out bs accusations got some type of punishment .but that don't happen


And that’s always the problem and will continue to be a problem.

If #speakingout didn’t get going then the Wrestling industry would still be riddled with abusers and nonces.

But then you’ll get some accusations that are clearly from attention seekers which are false.

There’s been many false rape cases in Sport for example over the years, and that’s not necessarily because of cancel culture.

It’s a very touchy subject that many have different opinions on 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Mutant God said:


> Whos going to take Sammy's place in the Circle/SX Gods now?


Maybe some generic non offensive wrestler to satisfy all the sjw snowflakes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Honestly, I'm just thankful we have Jacinda Adern. She's an amazing leader who handled the Terrorist attack in Christchurch well and it's because of her life is back to normal here while other countries are still trying to fight off COVID19 and could be for months until a vaccine is found.
> 
> I hope her leadership is recognized on a global scale with a nobel peace prize or something.


Yeah our government are handling it with the same enthusiasm as a D student handles a school project.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They suspended him to protect him and put him under the radar.

I could see Starks replace Sammy until he comes back


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> Whos going to take Sammy's place in the Circle/SX Gods now?


I don’t see Sammy being suspended for very long. Hopefully it will just be two or three weeks, max.

In the meantime, the IC doesn’t need to replace him. Just go on without him for a while.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The fucking irony in all this is aew hired Mike Tyson who is a convicted rapist and has the nerve to try and save face here


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> And that’s always the problem and will continue to be a problem.
> 
> If #speakingout didn’t get going then the Wrestling industry would still be riddled with abusers and nonces.
> 
> ...


Like I said ..fair trade . If you wanna call someone out you better have proof and if you get found out about lying you need to face punishment ..until then this bs needs to stop


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They could always bring back Jeff Cobb for a few dates. He was a de facto member when he faced Moxley.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ace said:


> Are you comparing a bad joke to someone drugging and raping dozens of women.
> 
> This is the shit I cant stand.


No one said that. Come on now, Ace. 



Botchy SinCara said:


> In
> 
> Cancel culture is cancer because most of it is just he said she said with no proof after wating almost a decade to even say anything .. .when all is said and done this might snag a few true abuses but bet not even a quarter of those names ever did anything


Because there is a culture that is now taking it seriously. This guy said this quote publicly in 2016 and didn’t expect any backlash from it. Joke or not, THAT is the issue, and that is why those who have been abused or whatever don’t always come forward right away.

People only whinge about this when it has been a while. When reports are timely, victims are still way too quickly dismissed. It’s not like timing is really the issue.



Botchy SinCara said:


> Just to note
> 
> -robbing and home invasion deserves a second chance and should treat folks like they can change
> 
> ...


The fuck is this noise? 

A lot of false dichotomies being drawn around this. And a lot of people acting like Sammy has been fired and blackballed when that really doesn’t seem to be the case. He’s taking a suspension and getting some therapy, dude. He’s gotten off REALLY lightly for someone who made a joke of sexual violence in 2016.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm now imagining the IC bring a cardboard cutout of Sammy to the ring with taped responses lol


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Jazminator said:


> I don’t see Sammy being suspended for very long. Hopefully it will just be two or three weeks, max.
> 
> In the meantime, the IC doesn’t need to replace him. Just go on without him for a while.


I say they should just scrap the team completely until he returns. Let Jericho just wrestle singles. Ricky Starks wouldn't be a bad temporary replacement but it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Wood said:


> No one said that. Come on now, Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that noise ..he doesn't deserve to lose income and time away from work over something said 4 years ago him and Sasha already settled it themselves and he already proves to be a better person than when he said that so no anything above them sending him to a class and a public statement is bull and th m just trying to keep the sjw pigs away

Like yeah I made a joke in highschool I should totally have a months pay taken away from me ...that will make me the see the errors of my ways in humour


Cry some more simp


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I say they should just scrap the team completely until he returns. Let Jericho just wrestle singles. Ricky Starks wouldn't be a bad temporary replacement but it just wouldn't be the same.


Santana and Ortiz were absent for weeks, and they didn’t scrap the IC. As much as I love Sammy, he’s only one guy.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Ace said:


> It's ridiculous people are dragging up bad jokes from years ago when things were different.
> 
> Cancel culture is the absolute worst. If people dug up half the things that are said on here they'd want WF posters in jail.
> 
> Just so fucking dumb the way things are headed.


I actually find the person that dug this up to get him in trouble the real piece of scum in all of this.

I'm finding it hard to believe most of snowflakes acting like sammy said something terrible havent ever heard a comedian they like say a rape joke and laughed, I would be hypocrite to say I have never done so.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ridiculous decision to suspend him. Mike Tyson was convicted of rape, went to prison for it and has said sexually vile as hell things to reporters - women and men - and he meant it when he said it. Sammy was crass joking and used a very poor choice of words in a interview four years ago. 

Sensitivity training - Absolutely. Making a donation to that charity - okay. 

AEW is going to hoist itself on it's own petard.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sammy is the ‘example’

they had to be strong with somebody given the current scenario in the industry - all the havoc stuff is heresay / this is confirmed

like all his losses, he can recover from this

but what a moron 🤦‍♂️


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

What a stupid thing to have written even if he was like 22 at the time. This isn't a comedy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ridiculous decision to suspend him. Mike Tyson was convicted of rape, went to prison for it and has said sexually vile as hell things to reporters - women and men - *and he meant it when he said it*. Sammy was crass joking and used a very poor choice of words in a interview four years ago.
> 
> Sensitivity training - Absolutely. Making a donation to that charity - okay.
> 
> AEW is going to hoist itself on it's own petard.


When and How do you know? I've heard/read he was on heavy drugs during those times.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

This seems like exactly the kind of stupid shit a very young kind of dim man who hasn't faced the painful sting of true consequences in his life would say. 

Also, Sasha Banks is fine as a mother fucker you guys are crazy. I'd have crazy consensual sex with her every day all day.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Good on AEW for acting immediately 

Sammy you're surely smarter then that ......


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

NapperX said:


> What a stupid thing to have written even if he was like 22 at the time. This isn't a comedy.


It was verbal he said it on a podcast


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

reyfan said:


> It was verbal he said it on a podcast


That's sort of way worse? People will type out of all kinds of foul shit when they can hide behind a username, look at this forum. But to say that in your own voice on a podcast? Yeesh.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

That's western culture nowadays, can't wait for muslins to conquer Europe.
If you "cancel" someone because of a joke you're basically saying i am a hypocrite.
It's the spiral of silence.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MontyCora said:


> That's sort of way worse? People will type out of all kinds of foul shit when they can hide behind a username, look at this forum. But to say that in your own voice on a podcast? Yeesh.


I wasn't saying it was better or worse, just letting the person who commented know in what context it was said.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Ace said:


> It's ridiculous people are dragging up bad jokes from years ago when things were different.
> 
> Cancel culture is the absolute worst. If people dug up half the things that are said on here they'd want WF posters in jail.
> 
> Just so fucking dumb the way things are headed.


2016 isn't exactly decades ago though is it?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Golden Shovel said:


> 2016 isn't exactly decades ago though is it?


Have you seen social media today?

There's like 50 cancellations/ over parties every day..


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Wally Beard said:


> *He’s a sick fuck* for saying that garbage, joke or not Sasha should kick his ass.


He likes a quick fuck! 



Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Nah but fr tho, he deserves the suspension since that was a pretty inexcusable thing to say. Glad they didn't fire Sammy tho cuz I don't really think it's a firable offense. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Honestly, this was fucking dumb. A suspension and/or a fine was the best way to go about this. I refuse to believe any of us think hearing someone wants to rape someone is funny though. Looking at a bunch of you very differently at this point. AEW needs to make sure their wrestlers aren't saying dumb shit on podcasts or Twitter. 

They also set a precedent by not punishing Darby Allin for his comments on the Jericho podcast. I think Sammy should feel hard done by considering his victimless phrasing copped more punishment than what Sammy did to somebody, then openly bragged about.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Stupid in my eyes, he said this 4 years ago and he hasn't personally affected anyone's life, it was a silly throw away joke made in poor taste.


Agreed,even though rape should be taken seriously.the question becomes if sammy is suspended,should a host of comedians be cancelled.should shows like south park,family guy and the simpsons be cancelled.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Given how NXT heavy the main roster will be over the next few years and the level of regard they have for Sasha, I think Sammy might have to be a one company man throughout the rest of his career.

The issue has been dealt with but shit sticks (Lars Sullivan, Ryker). Also what fucking locker rooms put up with this "banter"? I played rugby for years and didn't hear rape jokes once...heard a lot of homophobia but thankfully that died out a few years back.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The suspension is a bit much for something that Sammy said years ago. It wasn't even a recent thing.

I get being unhappy with Sammy and wanting to make sure nothing like that is said in future by anyone in AEW, but a suspension without pay over something that was said long before AEW was even a twinkle in anyones eye..?

Imagine saying something that is shared on the internet and then 4 years later losing pay from your job when it resurfaces.

I don't support what Sammy said, but at the same time this over reacting because of the mentality in 2020 isn't reasonable at all. Sammy and Sasha seemed to have worked it out as adults.



Chan Hung said:


> ^^ Can you imagine the attitude era skits and promos beign done this year? Hahaha...


We sure wouldn't have gotten The Rock talking about the peoples strudel and flirting with women like Lilian if things now would be the same in the late 90s.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Southerner said:


> The suspension is a bit much for something that Sammy said years ago. It wasn't even a recent thing.
> 
> I get being unhappy with Sammy and wanting to make sure nothing like that is said in future by anyone in AEW, but a suspension without pay over something that was said long before AEW was even a twinkle in anyones eye..?
> 
> ...


I'm an employer and I look through potential new employees social media to do exactly what you said. Reason - I don't want a fucking moron working in my staff team, particularly as I work with vulnerable people.

Nothing "2020 mentality" about not wanting to hear people say they'll rape people and if there is, hoorah for 2020.

He might have said it four years ago but funnily enough, rape wasn't funny four years ago either. Do I want to see him lose his job? No, but I'd support whatever AEW and the EVP's decide to throw at him as a progressive inclusive organisation.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Southerner said:


> Imagine saying something that is shared on the internet and then 4 years later losing pay from your job when it resurfaces.


The perils of being a public figure or working for a business with a public imagine to maintain.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

elidrakefan76 said:


> He may or may not have actually meant it. "Rape" is a very strong word that shouldn't just be thrown around like it's nothing and it does raise eyebrows.


Yeah....the more I think about it...that is a weird ass thing to say joking or not. It's a bad look.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

qntntgood said:


> Agreed,even though rape should be taken seriously.the question becomes if sammy is suspended,should a host of comedians be cancelled.should shows like south park,family guy and the simpsons be cancelled.


Lots of comedians have been facing the consequences for being pieces of shit. Louis CK and Bill Cosby come immediately to mind. There has been lots of backlash against the likes of Dave Chapelle and Kevin Hart too. I don't really remember The Simpsons, at least in its prime years, making light of rape. The closest they came was their lampooning of hysterical media in their episode where Homer was accused of sexual harassment. Sammy Guevara is not any of those shows, and he's not a comedian. 

Comedians (should) understand the importance of the aim of their "jokes." A joke's effect doesn't come from its intention. Something being intended as humorous doesn't excuse you from the consequences of it. Amazing how many people think that if you decide, yourself, that you are "joking," then you can say whatever you want and not have to deal with it if/when it blows up in your face. 

I'll say this: Sammy has handled this about as well as he could have. That doesn't mean it's genuine and it doesn't mean it's not. His statement was about as good as it could have been. I can imagine that a lot of people's dander is going to be about him, because no amount of "sorry" changes that there was a major piece of essential humanity missing from you in the first place, but he's done about as well as he can.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Lots of comedians have been facing the consequences for being pieces of shit. Louis CK and Bill Cosby come immediately to mind. There has been lots of backlash against the likes of Dave Chapelle and Kevin Hart too. I don't really remember The Simpsons, at least in its prime years, making light of rape. The closest they came was their lampooning of hysterical media in their episode where Homer was accused of sexual harassment. Sammy Guevara is not any of those shows, and he's not a comedian.
> 
> Comedians (should) understand the importance of the aim of their "jokes." A joke's effect doesn't come from its intention. Something being intended as humorous doesn't excuse you from the consequences of it. Amazing how many people think that if you decide, yourself, that you are "joking," then you can say whatever you want and not have to deal with it if/when it blows up in your face.
> 
> I'll say this: Sammy has handled this about as well as he could have. That doesn't mean it's genuine and it doesn't mean it's not. His statement was about as good as it could have been. I can imagine that a lot of people's dander is going to be about him, because no amount of "sorry" changes that there was a major piece of essential humanity missing from you in the first place, but he's done about as well as he can.


imagine being so soft you cant handle a joke..you guys seem to be more upset than Sasha herself


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It’s just the times we are living in. This is especially true if you’re a celebrity like Sammy.

I once read a forum comment (not here) where someone said he wanted to “hate rape” conservative writer Michelle Malkin. But that guy had the benefit of anonymity, so he got away with it.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Usually with comedians, there's an agreed-upon context. We're in a comedy club, the person is setting up my expectations, they swerve my expectations usually by being much meaner nastier or more selfish than I was expecting, cue laughter at their vulgarity. 

With Sammy there is no context, there is no carefully laid out understanding, he just flat out says "I wanted to rape her" obviously trying to imply he was crazy attracted to her. 

But there's a major difference between the very artful very deliberate perspective of the satire in South Park vs what Sammy did, which was just dumb.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> AEW
> 
> its a joke, sure, but a rape joke isn’t really acceptable.



That's what you took from everything I wrote.I don't disagree with what you said but I feel like the bigger issue is how did the word rape come to mean something entirely different to Sammy that he was totally casual saying what he said and how he said it? Not ever thinking he would be misunderstood in what he meant. Was it because that's how his friend's or colleagues spoke? It wouldn't surprise me if a few rappers he listened to didn't use that exact same terminology in their lyrics. Sammy like all of us growing up are impressionable to the environment that we grew up in and the type of media/entertainment we consumed it isn't till later when we are becoming adults and more mature where we see either by our selves or someone else that maybe some of the things we thought or said that were no big deal and to our self knew their was no ill will or malicious intent maybe were hurtful to another. It is instances such as that, where you learn from that and what molds you into a better person

Word's have come to mean one thing at the start and then mean something completely different from the original definition as time has gone on. The scary thing to me is the realization that rape is one of them.

I feel like their may be a disconnect from what I am saying and what other's are interpreting what I am saying in the post you answered. Whether it be due to age/generational gap or upbringing/life experience. I hope I have done a better job this time in conveying my viewpoint.


And if not I can provide some examples in how environment and/or media and entertainment can influence/affect you.( I warn you they won't be as extreme as what Sammy said.)


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah, this year has been one for the books.
> 
> -Kobe & Gianna Bryant
> -COVID-19
> ...


Apparently there is supposed to be a Saharan Windstorm arriving sometime this week or next. Also some wild boars consumed about 22k of hidden cocaine in the forests of South America.

Excuse me; Sand Storm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Apparently there is supposed to be a Saharan Windstorm arriving sometime this week or next. Also some wild boars consumed about 22k of hidden cocaine in the forests of South America.
> 
> Excuse me; Sand Storm


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

Quite a punishment there.

I wonder what would have happened if Sammy actually did something wrong.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job all around in how everything has been handled


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Botchy SinCara said:


> imagine being so soft you cant handle a joke..you guys seem to be more upset than Sasha herself


Imagine being so soft that you can't handle someone facing the consequences of their actions. You seem to be more upset than Sammy himself. 

Dude, it's not hard -- rape is a very real issue that puts very real women on edge. It's _not_ fucking funny. Anyone who thinks it is, especially within the past decade, is a fucking hack of a comedian. Know your audience and read a goddamn room. That's part of the art. Telling the world you found a woman so you wanted to "rape her" is essentially outing yourself as a cunt. Whether or not Sammy did or didn't really want to rape is beyond the point. This being a "joke" highlights a completely different problem -- it's that people think this is actually funny content, and that an adult male with a public profile thought that it was, thought nothing of saying it, and even thought it was a good idea to say. That it's frivolous to you and quite a few others on here _is_ the issue. That it's a "joke" _is_ the problem. 

You are living the gimmick too hard, Botchy.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

reyfan said:


> It was verbal he said it on a podcast


Oh wow, that's even worse. I am mistaken to have thought it was in writing. It wasn't funny, this wasn't a weird comedy show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW did the only thing they could. Sammy made a mistake when he was an idiot kid and he is going to pay for it. But the bright side is, he is not canceled assuming he learns from it. His mistake is night and day different than the Joey Ryans of the world. This is a teachable moment for him, and he will be back and stronger from having gone through this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> AEW did the only thing they could. Sammy made a mistake when he was an idiot kid and he is going to pay for it. But the bright side is, he is not canceled assuming he learns from it. His mistake is night and day different than the Joey Ryans of the world. This is a teachable moment for him, and he will be back and stronger from having gone through this.


Imagine he comes back as a mega babyface after all this, turns on Jericho like Orton to HHH in Evolution, then defeats Jericho CLEAN. Holy shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Imagine he comes back as a mega babyface after all this, turns on Jericho like Orton to HHH in Evolution, then defeats Jericho CLEAN. Holy shit.


He definitely will have a good face run. I do not want any major turns until we get crowds though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> He definitely will have a good face run. I do not want any major turns until we get crowds though.


Yeah I hear that


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

And that won't be appropriate for quite a while, haha. Let the guy simmer and see how things respond. It's possible (not likely, but not impossible) that talent and women in the audience just won't feel comfortable around him anymore. The Spanish God gimmick is dead.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea remember the before time when comedians were tough and could say whatever they wanted without consequences?









Good times.

Honestly though Sammy should be extremely grateful that Sasha called off the mob because re reading his apology, that sounded like he was telling everybody what they wanted to hear, whereas Sasha actually came off as genuinely forgiving him and ready to have a conversation. Especially when it could have been so much easier for her to play the victim.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

These people who claim they are all for comedians being edgy are like that until someone makes a joke about their beliefs or someone they like. It's almost invariable.


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea remember the before time when comedians were tough and could say whatever they wanted without consequences?
> View attachment 88001
> 
> 
> ...


She didn't forgive him....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Thebronxgirl said:


> She didn't forgive him....


Yeah, this is important to point out. Her statement says that she doesn't condone or tolerate this kind of behaviour, and that she hopes from now their community (wrestling, I suppose) will do better and that no one deserves to have those things said about them. And that you need to be accountable for the words that you say and your actions, and that she hopes this situation shows him that.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been a big fan of this company since they debuted but seriously suspend this kid but look the other way by bringing in Mike Tyson who has a record of actual sexual abuse. I mean I am not offended in anyway by Tyson's past but neither am I offended by something stupid a 21-22 year old kid said. It is an interesting standard for AEW to have. This is why Wrestling is dying. PC Cancel Culture. If Sammy and Sasha settled this personally then that should be the end of it. This public suspension is just pandering to people who don't watch Wrestling. Was the comment right? No it was stupid but seriously we have people deep diving into everything anyone has ever said and guess what no one will be left unscathed at the end of it.

If they fire Sammy over this I think I am done with wrestling period because I have almost entirely quit watching WWE. Really questoning Tony Khan. Ban Hogan in a bitchy tweet but again allow Tyson. Don't get me wrong I like Tyson he is entertaining as hell but come on. Weird precedent.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I have been a big fan of this company since they debuted but seriously suspend this kid but look the other way by bringing in Mike Tyson who has a record of actual sexual abuse. I mean I am not offended in anyway by Tyson's past but neither am I offended by something stupid a 21-22 year old kid said. It is an interesting standard for AEW to have. This is why Wrestling is dying. PC Cancel Culture. If Sammy and Sasha settled this personally then that should be the end of it. This public suspension is just pandering to people who don't watch Wrestling. Was the comment right? No it was stupid but seriously we have people deep diving into everything anyone has ever said and guess what no one will be left unscathed at the end of it.
> 
> If they fire Sammy over this I think I am done with wrestling period because I have almost entirely quit watching WWE. Really questoning Tony Khan. Ban Hogan in a bitchy tweet but again allow Tyson. Don't get me wrong I like Tyson he is entertaining as hell but come on. Weird precedent.


Mike Tyson paid for his actions with jail time. Sammy is now paying for his actions, with basially a slap on the wrist. 

Settle down.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

The Wood said:


> And that won't be appropriate for quite a while, haha. Let the guy simmer and see how things respond. It's possible (not likely, but not impossible) that talent and women in the audience just won't feel comfortable around him anymore. The Spanish God gimmick is dead.


LMFAO this weekend when you're on your way to the CHAZ trade your twat in for a pair of balls


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thebronxgirl said:


> She didn't forgive him....


If she didn't she wouldnt have spoken up or likely even taken his call.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Mike Tyson paid for his actions with jail time. Sammy is now paying for his actions, with basially a slap on the wrist.
> 
> Settle down.


A "slap on the wrist"? Really? A slap on the wrist would be public apology and maybe off Dynamite this week. Anything else is just placating to the lowest common denominator who don't watch or are a fraction of a fraction of Wrestling fans. Khan is trying to appear "holier than thou" and it comes off to me as bullshit.

As far as Tyson goes I don't care. I loved his stuff in WWF back in the AE. Him and Jericho entertained me but I find it funny that Tony "SJW" Khan is OK with a man with a past of sexual assault. I am not suggesting he severs ties with Tyson. AEW needs all the eyeballs they can get. They are beating NXT in demo regularly but the viewership has been pretty tight and they really need to pull away from them.

What is next MJF getting in trouble for something he said in a promo years ago?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> A "slap on the wrist"? Really? A slap on the wrist would be public apology and maybe off Dynamite this week. Anything else is just placating to the lowest common denominator who don't watch or are a fraction of a fraction of Wrestling fans. Khan is trying to appear "holier than thou" and it comes off to me as bullshit.
> 
> As far as Tyson goes I don't care. I loved his stuff in WWF back in the AE. Him and Jericho entertained me but I find it funny that Tony "SJW" Khan is OK with a man with a past of sexual assault. I am not suggesting he severs ties with Tyson. AEW needs all the eyeballs they can get. They are beating NXT in demo regularly but the viewership has been pretty tight and they really need to pull away from them.
> 
> What is next MJF getting in trouble for something he said in a promo years ago?


Yes. Off TV for a while, sensitivity training and gets to keep his job while coming out the other side a little older a little wiser and a little better. A slap on the wrist. 

It's funny to me that the "So and so is a SJW!!!" loud mouth types come off ass the biggest soar ass snowflakes in the room.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Dang it, Sammy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> A "slap on the wrist"? Really? A slap on the wrist would be public apology and maybe off Dynamite this week. Anything else is just placating to the lowest common denominator who don't watch or are a fraction of a fraction of Wrestling fans. Khan is trying to appear "holier than thou" and it comes off to me as bullshit.
> 
> As far as Tyson goes I don't care. I loved his stuff in WWF back in the AE. Him and Jericho entertained me but I find it funny that Tony "SJW" Khan is OK with a man with a past of sexual assault. I am not suggesting he severs ties with Tyson. AEW needs all the eyeballs they can get. They are beating NXT in demo regularly but the viewership has been pretty tight and they really need to pull away from them.
> 
> What is next MJF getting in trouble for something he said in a promo years ago?


Come off it man. It's sensitivity training and a vacation. Hardly being forced to job to stunt. He gets to rest up and get education. No big deal


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> If she didn't she wouldnt have spoken up or likely even taken his call.


Not necessarily. She allowed him to give his apology...... That doesn't mean she automatically let it go. She helped lower the pitchforks if anything.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Yes. Off TV for a while, sensitivity training and gets to keep his job while coming out the other side a little older a little wiser and a little better. A slap on the wrist.
> 
> It's funny to me that the "So and so is a SJW!!!" loud mouth types come off ass the biggest soar ass snowflakes in the room.


The only thing that offends me is assholes who are easily offended and those who virtue signal like Mr. Khan and Stephanie McMahon.




Firefromthegods said:


> Come off it man. It's sensitivity training and a vacation. Hardly being forced to job to stunt. He gets to rest up and get education. No big deal


Education? LMAO. It is just bullshit my sister worked at Starbucks during that sensitivity training after the incident in Philly. Plus I had 3 friends who worked at the local Starbucks I went to and all of them said it was waste of time. The content was extremely anti-white and even the one assistant manager (who was of color) told me and my wife that filtering hate against white people like they are doing here is not going to help the big picture of race relations.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder if Tony Khan will give Sammy a “temporary” raise later on to make up for his lost salary. That’s what I would do.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Someone can't even make a bad, crude joke years in the past without being found guilty on the public stage of not being pure of sexless. I'm sick of this cancel culture shit. If they didn't commit a crime, go fill your gaping mouths with a dick and stop trying to ruin people's lives.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> The only thing that offends me is assholes who are easily offended and those who virtue signal like Mr. Khan and Stephanie McMahon.


YOU'RE THE GUY BEING EASILY OFFENDED!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> The only thing that offends me is assholes who are easily offended and those who virtue signal like Mr. Khan and Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point still stands. I believe his not the same dumbass he was. But aew did the best they could. It got attention and they got out in front of it. Like every business does.

You are acting like they tarred and feathered him. He just has to listen to some one waffle on for a few hours, maybe fill out some questions and then gets to go home and rest up.

Tell me what is the downside to taking a week or 2 off from being dropped on your head and avoiding losing to Matt hardy? Havoc is gonna have a harder time detoxing while Sammy gets to fuck around playing video games. 

If the choice is rehab or sensitivitytraining and watching tv guess what id pick


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Someone can't even make a bad, crude joke years in the past without being found guilty on the public stage of not being pure of sexless. I'm sick of this cancel culture shit. *If they didn't commit a crime*, go fill your gaping mouths with a dick and stop trying to ruin people's lives.


What do you think of the Havoc situation?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273741835362582532


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just one simple comparison for all the "oh this poor kid said this when he was a young guy and didnt know better". If you have a daughter and hear or read that the guy she is dating said something like this, would you go "oh yeah he said this couple years back, so yes go out with my daughter"? Even if some will say "of course", just look deep inside you before answering the question.

Its that easy, all the SJW haters (at least in Murica) would be the first ones to fire a gun at someone even just telling to harm their children...You have to put things into perspective and saying "oh he was young and dumb" is not putting things into perspective.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> YOU'RE THE GUY BEING EASILY OFFENDED!


No need to yell.

I am offended by the pussification of society. Maybe not offended but disgusted.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

There are some ignorant comments here, an employee can get terminated if they talk their in a negative fashion toward the organization (lol) , say hateful things (lol) , or in this case rape jokes. It really does not matter if it was written 1 month, 5 years, 10 years, or 50 years ago, social media is well documented. If the organization finds it offensive even if it is a joke, they can terminate you. I have heard groundkeeper getting fired about negatively criticizing their employer after getting caught on facebook years later. An actor Hartley Sawyer on the Flash who said something similar got fired for posting it on twitter 8 years ago. As for Sammy, how freaking stupid can he be? He is lucky he did not get fired because one thing is is not the top draw in AEW so he is replaceable just like many on that roster. I have a feeling this is not the last we heard of Le Sex God, he probably said more misogynist things but did not caught. He needs to stay away from the porn and focus on wrestling. I don't think you want to see a dark side of wrestling: Le Sex Freak Sammy Guevara.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I have been a big fan of this company since they debuted but seriously suspend this kid but look the other way by bringing in Mike Tyson who has a record of actual sexual abuse. I mean I am not offended in anyway by Tyson's past but neither am I offended by something stupid a 21-22 year old kid said. It is an interesting standard for AEW to have. This is why Wrestling is dying. PC Cancel Culture. If Sammy and Sasha settled this personally then that should be the end of it. This public suspension is just pandering to people who don't watch Wrestling. Was the comment right? No it was stupid but seriously we have people deep diving into everything anyone has ever said and guess what no one will be left unscathed at the end of it.
> 
> If they fire Sammy over this I think I am done with wrestling period because I have almost entirely quit watching WWE. Really questoning Tony Khan. Ban Hogan in a bitchy tweet but again allow Tyson. Don't get me wrong I like Tyson he is entertaining as hell but come on. Weird precedent.


You're not offended by Tyson's past? You might want to rephrase that, bud.


CMPunkRock316 said:


> No need to yell.
> 
> I am offended by the pussification of society. Maybe not offended but disgusted.


Yet you’re being the “pussy.” Let Guevara deal with the consequences for his actions.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn I go away for a while and the World goes to Hell, Impact suspend and fire guys, AEW suspend guys. 

In my humble opinion, it was a stupid thing to say but it was still just words. A stupid moronic joke, that's it. But still, we live in the year 1984, the prison of the word exist, esp. with social media. 

Alright suspend him, I don't have a problem with that. 

But it seems strange to me that not only someone had the recording of this but that this person chose to release it and hurt someone's life and career. I find that sickening more than anything.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Damn I go away for a while and the World goes to Hell, Impact suspend and fire guys, AEW suspend guys.
> 
> In my humble opinion, it was a stupid thing to say but it was still just words. A stupid moronic joke, that's it. But still, we live in the year 1984, the prison of the word exist, esp. with social media.
> 
> ...


His career is fine. Just has to do sensitivity training.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Just one simple comparison for all the "oh this poor kid said this when he was a young guy and didnt know better". If you have a daughter and hear or read that the guy she is dating said something like this, would you go "oh yeah he said this couple years back, so yes go out with my daughter"? Even if some will say "of course", just look deep inside you before answering the question.
> 
> Its that easy, all the SJW haters (at least in Murica) would be the first ones to fire a gun at someone even just telling to harm their children...You have to put things into perspective and saying "oh he was young and dumb" is not putting things into perspective.


No because when you are a father, you are a man, right? And you know that guys between each other say stupid shit that don't mean anything. Every dad has been a stupid immature young man. Although some(like Sammi) are more immature than others.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> His career is fine. Just has to do sensitivity training.


This will always been in people's heads though.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Bruh ...a vacation ? He's losing money and work ..as a wrestler any amount of time spent off tv is bad . Especially for someone who was pretty hot ..slap on the wrist my ass .. hopefully Jericho and others have his back so he doesn't get screwed over and lose any plans they had for him because he's one of the guys of the future..Sasha should have no bearings on the man career ..she's doing enough damage by being on TV herself Sammy has a higher ceiling than she ever will ..many on here and everywhere seem to act like the dude sexually assaulted her or something ...crude yes ..bad taste yes ...bit still at the end of the day just a joke ..just words spoken years ago that should have no bearings now but people are too soft and too many white knights especially for wwe divas


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ROFL 

Sam did nothing wrong. I get how sensitive peeps would get on this but this guy talk in locker rooms and on stoops. 

if AEW would have fired him for dat get rid of wrestling as a whole. 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Lots of comedians have been facing the consequences for being pieces of shit. Louis CK and Bill Cosby come immediately to mind. There has been lots of backlash against the likes of Dave Chapelle and Kevin Hart too. I don't really remember The Simpsons, at least in its prime years, making light of rape. The closest they came was their lampooning of hysterical media in their episode where Homer was accused of sexual harassment. Sammy Guevara is not any of those shows, and he's not a comedian.
> 
> Comedians (should) understand the importance of the aim of their "jokes." A joke's effect doesn't come from its intention. Something being intended as humorous doesn't excuse you from the consequences of it. Amazing how many people think that if you decide, yourself, that you are "joking," then you can say whatever you want and not have to deal with it if/when it blows up in your face.


I completely disagree about your take on comedian and jokes. To me censuring these guys is against free speech. Back in the day Lenny Bruce was joking about the Kennedy assassination. To me everything they say should be fair game. It should be bold and go as far as possible and have the balls to say it. Trying to prevent them to say this cause it offends, and they should not say "these bad words" is gutless and weak. If you cannot stand the heat, get out of the kitchen, nobody is forcing anybody to watch them or listen to them. Hell I don't even like crass jokes that much. But I'll fight for your right to say it. 

Also I don't think Cosby and Louis CK are the same thing as Chapelle and Hart but anyway.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Yet nobody sees where this is going.

Sammy was only "found out" because there is a movement going on twatter.

Saying he wanted to rape someone was crass, but it was certainly in jest.

What I'm not going to do is bow down and be silenced by the baying "woke" twatter mob who demand everybody has the same opinions as them and live in their self-righteous bubble of rainbows and hypocrite virtue signalling.

My problem is with them and what society is like in 2020.

Seriously just go on twatter. The only hate speech i see is coming from them funnily enough.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

"I want to rape her" is not a joke. Jokes are meant to be funny. Where is the humour in this statement? It's not funny, it's dumb and deserves some form of punishment. He's copping a punishment and it's time to move on.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sammy probably cares less about this then some of you do and thinks its a slap on the wrist like all of us. The way some of you are carrying on makes me think that some of you were those kids who would scream like their parents poured boiling water on them if they were punished.

Get the fuck over it. Aew is a business and have presented themselves in a way that's hard on racism and other things. They believe in second chances after you copped your punishment. He will still have a prominent position when he comes back.

Stop crying over training and one pay check going to a women's shelter. It's not a big deal


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Sammy probably cares less about this then some of you do and thinks its a slap on the wrist like all of us. The way some of you are carrying on makes me think that some of you were those kids who would scream like their parents poured boiling water on them if they were punished.
> 
> Get the fuck over it. Aew is a business and have presented themselves in a way that's hard on racism and other things. They believe in second chances after you copped your punishment. He will still have a prominent position when he comes back.
> 
> Stop crying over training and one pay check going to a women's shelter. It's not a big deal


Where is the second chance of the Immortal One, brother!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Some people think Hogan deserves a chance to move on and grow. Some others don’t think he means that. That’s their prerogative and it’s not entirely relevant unless you want to talk about how AEW handle their shit.

Weirder than AEW is TNA. They’ve suspended guys they knew has a past doing this sort of shit, and now new old stuff comes up and they suspend them again. They can’t really say they have a “zero tolerance” policy, can they?

You are going to get seemingly hypocritical behaviour from companies on this. In some ways, it could be infuriating and unjust. Otherwise, that’s the nature of this beast. You don’t know how the sword is going to drop.

Also, there is a big difference between Lenny Bruce being censored because his content was deemed dangerous and iconoclastic and someone being censored because their ideas punch down and make people who already have it rough feel worse. And yes, people do want out of the kitchen — that’s why they’re turning these people off and not giving them money, haha.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Some people think Hogan deserves a chance to move on and grow. Some others don’t think he means that. That’s their prerogative and it’s not entirely relevant unless you want to talk about how AEW handle their shit.
> 
> Weirder than AEW is TNA. They’ve suspended guys they knew has a past doing this sort of shit, and now new old stuff comes up and they suspend them again. They can’t really say they have a “zero tolerance” policy, can they?
> 
> ...


No it's more like closing down kitchens cause you don't like the heat.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> No it's more like closing down kitchens cause you don't like the heat.


And they violate health codes and abuse their workers.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> *"I want to rape her" is not a joke. Jokes are meant to be funny. *Where is the humour in this statement? It's not funny, it's dumb and deserves some form of punishment. He's copping a punishment and it's time to move on.








You all need some fucking perspective.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You all need some fucking perspective.


You'll have to excuse me if I don't feel like discussing what is funny with AEW super fans. Patrice O'Neal created context and was actually funny, saying "I want to rape her" is not fucking funny no matter how you spin it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> You'll have to excuse me if I don't feel like discussing what is funny with AEW super fans. Patrice O'Neal created context and was actually funny, saying "I want to rape her" is not fucking funny no matter how you spin it.


Exactly. So what's funny to you is different than what's funny to other people. He can make a joke and have it fall flat.
Again, where was the outrage of event he shock and gasp when this happened 4 years ago? Why would the interviewer just gloss over it? not a single comment about it 4 years ago?

Sammy's context was "Sasha is so hot, how can one control himself when he sees her?" stupid and wrong? sure, he's not the first or last one to make this joke.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Exactly. So what's funny to you is different than what's funny to other people. He can make a joke and have it fall flat.
> Again, where was the outrage of event he shock and gasp when this happened 4 years ago? Why would the interviewer just gloss over it? not a single comment about it 4 years ago?
> 
> Sammy's context was "Sasha is so hot, how can one control himself when he sees her?" stupid and wrong? sure, he's not the first or last one to make this joke.
> ...


This is one of those times where you should just say yeah, it was dumb instead of trying to justify it being funny. You know what they say, it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt. Sammy Guevara isn't comparable to any comedian, let alone Patrice O'neal. It's a fucking bad joke, I'm not saying it wasn't a joke or should be fired. I'm just saying it was dumb and deserves some punishment. If you think otherwise it says a lot about you as a person.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> This is one of those times where you should just say yeah, it was dumb instead of trying to justify it being funny. You know what they say, it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt. Sammy Guevara isn't comparable to any comedian, let alone Patrice O'neal. It's a fucking bad joke, I'm not saying it wasn't a joke or should be fired. I'm just saying it was dumb and deserves some punishment. If you think otherwise it says a lot about you as a person.


Did you watch the video? If Patrice says anyone has the right to attempt a joke, I think I can agree with it.

It was dumb, *deserve* punishment? they can do whatever they think is best for business.

The people looking stupid are the ones comparing the Hogan situation to Sammy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Where is the second chance of the Immortal One, brother!


Personally I believe by 50 you can't really grow as a human being. Most geezers are set in their ways. Hogan is what he is and is incapable of change. Just like trump isn't going to become this great humanitarian at his age. His a shrewd cold hearted billionaire.

I fully believe that Sammy isn't the same immature douchebag in that recording. But from a business standpoint if you set one precedent you must adhere to it. Tony has presented AEW as a wrestling company with respect and inclucivity for all. Any employees that say anything that can reflect badly on the brand must be dealt with. It's what every company does. That's life. There are no statue of limitations in employment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did you watch the video? If Patrice says anyone has the right to attempt a joke, I think I can agree with it.
> 
> It was dumb, *deserve* punishment? they can do whatever they think is best for business.
> 
> The people looking stupid are the ones comparing the Hogan situation to Sammy.


Why can't they be compared though? The same way you can write off Sammy as some young adult just making a bad joke you can write Hogan's shit off with "well he was going through a rough time and taking his frustrations out on somebody else. His black friends love him". 

Now I personally have 0 desire to see Hogan again. But if I'm being honest it's less because I'm still bothered by what he said. But more so because I don't want to see anybody his age. But admittedly that's personal bias.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

sara sad said:


> His twitter like showed me everything i need to see, he is not sorry at all just doing damage control.
> 
> "company's threads" you sound dumb. so i can't talk about AEW because i watch wwe?


He liked the Tweet saying he didn’t mean it as it was intended, that he made a stupid comment that shouldn’t be joked about.

Fuck off with this crybaby shit.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Wood said:


> And that won't be appropriate for quite a while, haha. Let the guy simmer and see how things respond. It's possible (not likely, but not impossible) that talent and women in the audience just won't feel comfortable around him anymore. The Spanish God gimmick is dead.


What snowflake bullshit, are we talking about the same women that would more than likely happily take a picture with the likes of snoop dogg (who ironically is related to sasha banks) and 50 cent despite boasting about slapping a bitch and glorifying pimpin? What about actual women beater Steve Austin, do you think these same female talent and fans would shy away from taking picture with him? Or how about the fact that the same women wrestlers were hanging out at a party with Tyson.

Most rational thinking human beings can separate what sammy said to those that could actually commit such an act.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Why can't they be compared though? The same way you can write off Sammy as some young adult just making a bad joke you can write Hogan's shit off with "well he was going through a rough time and taking his frustrations out on somebody else. His black friends love him".
> 
> Now I personally have 0 desire to see Hogan again. But if I'm being honest it's less because I'm still bothered by what he said. But more so because I don't want to see anybody his age. But admittedly that's personal bias.


Because Hogan was airing his true feelings and didn’t know the tape was gona come out?

Sammy was in an interview was laughing and said it out-loud thinking it didn’t mean much.. AND IT DIDN’T until last week?

How the hell are the 2 even comparables? Do you even take one’s clear intentions or just assume the worst?

Adding: One was in his 50s? While the other was a 22 year old kid? One’s character(racist) leads to bias against certain people, who is Sammy’s joke going to hurt besides the sjw snowflakes?

There are so many differences between Hogan and Sammy, they’re not in the same Universe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Because Hogan was airing his true feelings and didn’t know the tape was gona come out?
> 
> Sammy was in an interview was laughing and said it out-loud thinking it didn’t mean much.. AND IT DIDN’T until last week?
> 
> ...


They really are your bias against one just won't allow you to call a spade a spade from a business stand point. From a business standpoint an employee or independent contractor getting caught calling someone a n*gger unworthy of dating your daughter is just as much of a PR disaster as one getting caught saying they wanted to rape a peer in the business. 

Again you're putting your personal bias in it because well Hogan isn't very well liked even before the tapes. 


Sidenote for somebody that argued so hard for Jimmy Havocs private emotional abuse of his girlfriend shouldn't have been made public, how do you feel about Hogan's private racism being leaked against his will?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They really are your bias against one just won't allow you to call a spade a spade from a business stand point. From a business standpoint an employee or independent contractor getting caught calling someone a n*gger unworthy of dating your daughter is just as much of a PR disaster as one getting caught saying they wanted to rape a peer in the business.
> 
> Again you're putting your personal bias in it because well Hogan isn't very well liked even before the tapes.
> 
> ...


I’m not really. I’m taking things into context. You just ignored all valid points on a moral level. 

now PR and company wise? I said let them do what they think is best for business, and I really think they did because for sure part of their audience isn’t going to rationalize things and want to hope on the hate bandwagon (cause most people can’t see more
than their fucking nose). 

Havoc and his GF: His ex-girlfriend is a pussy who never knew how to stand up for herself, I don’t care if this insensitive but it’s a fact or else she wouldn’t have allowed herself to be with such a mess for so many YEARS. I think Havoc is trash, I’ve known guys like him that actually said worse things, but hid ex accepting those abuses because she “so good, I can change him” BS. Once she finally realized how stupid she was, she was filled with nothing but hate and vengeance, and basically aired their RELATIONSHIP ( a thing between 2 people) for the world to see. Now I know more about Havoc than I ever needed to, but what I know now about Havoc : he is a mentally ill drug addicted asshole piece of shit. 
There are actual victims of sexual abuse, harassement and extortion coming out, and she’s talking about a relationship with an asshole. Sheesh. 
Now the guy is going to get some help, in retrospect maybe it’s good she did, on the other hand, he could have literally killed himself. 


Hogan’s thing: I don’t remember the circumstances of it; So correct me here, so he said it in 2007, it surfaced around 2015. This is what I think about it, and maybe its too extreme but to me exposing a racist, someone who discriminates against people because of their skin color, is on the same level as hacking someone and exposing they have child pornography on them. The issue at hands stops being “private” when it is a danger to the other outside society/world.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I’m not really. I’m taking things into context. You just ignored all valid points on a moral level.
> 
> now PR and company wise? I said let them do what they think is best for business, and I really think they did because for sure part of their audience isn’t going to rationalize things and want to hope on the hate bandwagon (cause most people can’t see more
> than their fucking nose).
> ...


No your morals seem all over the place. 

On one hand you're like "Hogan being exposed is cool because racism is wrong and gas victims". 

But on the other hand you're like " Jimmy's girlfriend is a pussy ass bitch for exposing that he's emotionally abusive, because emotional abuse victims aren't victims. What if poor Jimmy had killed himself for being outed as being emotionally abusive". 

You say you think Jimmy is wrong, yet most of your ire has been aimed at the girl and not Jimmy. You're downplaying him threatening to kill himself if she left and him abusing himself and blaming her as if it's normal bad relationship stuff. A normal bad relationship with an asshole boyfriend is like being with cheater or somebody who's inattentive. Like you do realize emotional abuse is a real thing with lasting effects right?

It honestly just comes off like you're going light on the folk in AEW(Sammy and Havoc) and going hard on folk outside of it(Hogan and Jimmy's Ex).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> No your morals seem all over the place.
> 
> On one hand you're like "Hogan being exposed is cool because racism is wrong and gas victims".
> 
> ...


Nah, I know clearly where I draw the line.

It might seem that way for now, but I assure if any AEW wrestlers get exposed now as a flat out racist or homophobe, I am going to be calling for their heads. If anyone in AEW tried to use a position of power to exort someone, I am going to call for their heads. 

And you're absolving the girl of ANY BLAME. What the hell? Would you at least admit this wouldn't have happened to someone SLIGHTLY more mentally strong? Most "assholes" in a relationship aren't like that, because their SO would dump their ass as soon as they show this side of them. And yet, this Havoc story isn't really groundbreaking. I'm going hard on the girl because nobody seems to want to acknowledge this fact, and they're like "oh poor thing how much you suffered", Do you guys even understand how these things happen and develop? How it's 3 years of talks of good and bad? 
Yes, I am downplaying him threatening to kill himself because fuck him, I would call his bluff on the spot. 

And btw, some would call cheating and making someone feel insecure to be emotional abuse, is this where you draw the line? in the middle of the wide definition of emotional abuse?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm glad I don't watch wrestling anymore. On top of it being boring nowadays, it's filled with vile, disgusting idiots.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

It always was, read some autobiographies from guys from the 70's 80's and 90's. Difference was fans A) didn't think they had a right to pry into peoples off camera lives back then and B) the wrestlers wouldn't have let them if they did. I guarantee a lot worse went on a times when wrestling was a lot better. And You, I and all other fans didn't care, because we didn't know or want to know what went on backstage.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well AEW did something and honestly that's the best they can do honestly and that's fine. He didn't need to get fired over it but some sort of punishment should've been dolled out. This is a slap on this wrist and Sammy will be back. 

Also. Not surprised that people are defending this. Shit like this is probably why wrestling fans are frowned upon.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Why wasn’t he suspended from whatever he was doing in 2016? Why does what he said in 2016 deserve a suspension now?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

.christopher. said:


> I'm glad I don't watch wrestling anymore. On top of it being boring nowadays, it's filled with vile, disgusting idiots.


Lol it was worse back when you watched wrestling, you just didn't have social media to make it public. All the guys you grew up watching were 10x worse. And if you are on a wrestling forum, you watch wrestling in some capacity.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If he wouldve made a crass joke, nothing wouldve happened. He said he wanted to rape somebody, that goes beyond the acceptable things to joke about category. If the argument is "well some no lifes didn't have to go into his past to look it up," well it shouldnt have been there for somebody to find. This wasn't a private conversation unknowingly picked up.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sucks for Sammy, joke or no joke (its not even a joking matter tbh), it was necessary to make a statement. I like the decision.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> If he wouldve made a crass joke, nothing wouldve happened. He said he wanted to rape somebody, that goes beyond the acceptable things to joke about category. If the argument is "well some no lifes didn't have to go into his past to look it up," *well it shouldnt have been there for somebody to find. *This wasn't a private conversation unknowingly picked up.


THANK YOU! That's one thing people miss/don't get. People need to understand and be mindful of what they put out there in social media because it's there forever and people can find it and use it against you and that could be anyone from your eomloyer to your loved ones.. anyone. People always blame social media when it's the people themselves being dumbasses on there. Watch what you say on Twitter. It's not that damn hard.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I could understand if he was just messing around with his boys. To say it publicly like that is remarkably stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, I know clearly where I draw the line.
> 
> It might seem that way for now, but I assure if any AEW wrestlers get exposed now as a flat out racist or homophobe, I am going to be calling for their heads. If anyone in AEW tried to use a position of power to exort someone, I am going to call for their heads.
> 
> ...


It's well established that a lot of victims of abuse have trouble leaving. Like well established, so going hard on her and not Jimmy is strange. This isn't something in 2020 people should still be confused about.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> No because when you are a father, you are a man, right? And you know that guys between each other say stupid shit that don't mean anything. Every dad has been a stupid immature young man. Although some(like Sammi) are more immature than others.


I think you dont understand my point. You would judge differently if it affects you directly and if Sasha was youe daughter and you would hear that, would you be „ah c‘mon Sash this is just a dumb fuck, relax“? If so, I am worried about kids you may have. Because you know what, sometimes its not just talk and you cant see that coming...anyways I said my 2cents and I think AEW not did enough. As others said, „normal“ people lose their jobs about stuff like this.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The kid made a dumb joke, lol at all of this faux outrage.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> I think you dont understand my point. You would judge differently if it affects you directly and if Sasha was youe daughter and you would hear that, would you be „ah c‘mon Sash this is just a dumb fuck, relax“? If so, I am worried about kids you may have. Because you know what, sometimes its not just talk and you cant see that coming...anyways I said my 2cents and I think AEW not did enough. As others said, „normal“ people lose their jobs about stuff like this.


he said this in 2016, prior to being hired. You can see why they didn't choose to fire him straight off. "Normal" people would lose their jobs if they say this while being hired and about another employee. It is not the same.

I would not fire my employees if I find out they said something over 4 years ago while they weren't employed by me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Never in my life have I said I wanted to rape someone who was attractive. You say I want to fuck or bang but never rape. He messed up. Obviously he didn't mean it literally but it's not something people should joke about. I know I would never at least. Just saying that in my opinion kinda diminishes the actual severity of those words.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok


The Wood said:


> Let’s say this was a joke: The underlying issue is that Sammy thought it would be endearing and acceptable to say that shit. That’s the whole issue. It being a joke only underscores that people don’t take this seriously enough. The whole movement is about starting to take it seriously.


Exactly. Who says that in a regular conversation? Nothing wrong with saying she's hot but I don't know what sammy was thinking


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> he said this in 2016, prior to being hired. You can see why they didn't choose to fire him straight off. "Normal" people would lose their jobs if they say this while being hired and about another employee. It is not the same.
> 
> I would not fire my employees if I find out they said something over 4 years ago while they weren't employed by me.


unless it affects the company’s reputation. In house, they wouldn’t fire them but if it threatens their brand, they will choose their brand over employee. Image is important.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Christopher Near said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Exactly. Who says that in a regular conversation? Nothing wrong with saying she's hot but I don't know what sammy was thinking


Bingo.

For Sammy, he was ignorant enough about how serious a matter “rape” is to know better than to make a joke about it. It says a lot, for me at least, about the lack of strong male leadership in his house. That word had been trivialized in 2016 Sammy’s mind that it wasn’t completely off-limits. As if such heinous crimes only happened in movies or the past.

It’s akin to these little gangsta, wanna-be rapper white kids running around saying the n-word and thinking that by saying it without the “er”, that’s all well and good since they have plenty of black friends.

Newsflash: it is NEVER ok to say or joke about those things, even if they don’t fully represent YOU, they do represent the pain and anguish of the HISTORY of said words, i.e. the world is bigger than one’s self.

Sammy getting a life lesson in the most public of ways. He’ll grow from it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Bingo.
> 
> For Sammy, he was ignorant enough about how serious a matter “rape” is to know better than to make a joke about it. It says a lot, for me at least, about the lack of strong male leadership in his house. That word had been trivialized in 2016 Sammy’s mind that it wasn’t completely off-limits. As if such heinous crimes only happened in movies or the past.
> 
> ...


Growing up playing hockey and baseball over a decade ago, my friends and I would sometimes refer to lopsided wins and losses as us having raped the other team or vice versa; obviously awful, and we know better these days, but we simply thought nothing of it at the time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Growing up playing hockey and baseball over a decade ago, my friends and I would sometimes refer to lopsided wins and losses as us having raped the other team or vice versa; obviously awful, and we know better these days, but we simply thought nothing of it at the time.


Exactly. The word is and has been used in ways that it should never Have been used. In hoops, if a stud offensive player finds a weak defender for the night, you might hear him or the fans discussing how “he’s gonna rape him”.

It’s wrong, and this is why discussions like these CAN be so very important in society’s growth, even if things will be pushed a little far in the other direction at some point.

Growthh only comes from within.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CtrlAltDel said:


> unless it affects the company’s reputation. In house, they wouldn’t fire them but if it threatens their brand, they will choose their brand over employee. Image is important.


It won’t, considering that they’ve suspended him and given him sensitivity training. Like any other reputable employer, that’s the way to go IMO

and Sasha Banks also forgave him, so that helps. Sammy caught a massive break with that.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Exactly. The word is and has been used in ways that it should never Have been used. In hoops, if a stud offensive player finds a weak defender for the night, you might hear him or the fans discussing how “he’s gonna rape him”.
> 
> It’s wrong, and this is why discussions like these CAN be so very important in society’s growth, even if things will be pushed a little far in the other direction at some point.
> 
> Growthh only comes from within.


Unfortunately, Cancel culture and the twitter mob have no interest in discussion.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> Growing up playing hockey and baseball over a decade ago, my friends and I would sometimes refer to lopsided wins and losses as us having raped the other team or vice versa; obviously awful, and we know better these days, but we simply thought nothing of it at the time.


One thing to use it in that instance, wrong but at least its fairly banal there, but did yall after talk about raping chicks that you were into?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> One thing to use it in that instance, wrong but at least its fairly banal there, but did yall after talk about raping chicks that you were into?


No. I'm not justifying Sammy through my analogy, I'm simply saying that time and/or the company one keeps can play a factor in the usage of words.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Class


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Class


My boy Sammy with the follow up video. Great stuff. Let’s stop ripping the guy apart now please. Enough. No one is perfect.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If you compare this to the BS that Marty just released, or what Joey Ryan wrote and a couple of others

he is years ahead of them in maturity and accountability - the sky is the limit for this kid when he gets back

I’m sure Pam gave him like 50 smacks on the head too


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Personally I believe by 50 you can't really grow as a human being. Most geezers are set in their ways. Hogan is what he is and is incapable of change. Just like trump isn't going to become this great humanitarian at his age. His a shrewd cold hearted billionaire.
> 
> I fully believe that Sammy isn't the same immature douchebag in that recording. But from a business standpoint if you set one precedent you must adhere to it. Tony has presented AEW as a wrestling company with respect and inclucivity for all. Any employees that say anything that can reflect badly on the brand must be dealt with. It's what every company does. That's life. There are no statue of limitations in employment.


Everybody can change at any time. But the problem is that TK presents AEW one way and it is something that cannot really be implemented a 100%. And he does pick his spot so It's a form of hypocrisy. It's like the virtuous Robespierre from the French Revolution, he wanted to clean France of sin and he viewed himself as pure....until they came for him. Things would be simpler for everybody if there was more forgiveness.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lol this is something you say to your boys while youre shooting the shit, drinking and smoking and such. Not something you post on twitter for the world to see when you're a public figure. It was a stupid thing for Sammy to post and he should've known better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"leave Sammy alone" lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Never in my life have I said I wanted to rape someone who was attractive. You say I want to fuck or bang but never rape. He messed up. Obviously he didn't mean it literally but it's not something people should joke about. I know I would never at least. Just saying that in my opinion kinda diminishes the actual severity of those words.


We're only about a year or two off "Man she was so hot I'd love to bang her" or even "That girl was so hot" being offensive as well. I was following the hashtag on Twitter and people are accusing wrestlers of being cretins or predators for just flirting already. "Oh! This guy said my photos were hot, said come to my birthday party and asked when I was going to see him! What a predator!" (This is legitimately a case I've seen and people backed the "victim")

Luckily for me I'm in a 4 and a bit year relationship but the way we're going flirting won't be a thing by 2025. I know personally I'd be shit scared to cold approach a woman I found attractive or even make the first move on a girl I know is interested with all this stuff that is going on in 2020. If you get drunk and make a sexual comment you're a predator, if you flirt with a woman on Facebook and get a little sexual you're a predator, if you're doing better in life than someone you're a predator for trying to chat to them because you're using power, if you're older and like younger (Legal ages in both cases) you're a predator. It's crazy.



El Hammerstone said:


> Growing up playing hockey and baseball over a decade ago, my friends and I would sometimes refer to lopsided wins and losses as us having raped the other team or vice versa; obviously awful, and we know better these days, but we simply thought nothing of it at the time.


Yup. We all did this and it wasn't the right thing to say but it was very common language for a bit.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I wonder how many are defending Sammy because they are total AEW marks, it probably is a high number.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I reckon this will be white noise by the time that Smackdown came around. He's atoned, he's been punished, worst perpetrators out there at this point. But yes, hopefully this is a learning moment not just for Sammy but for all up and coming wrestlers out there.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We're only about a year or two off "Man she was so hot I'd love to bang her" or even "That girl was so hot" being offensive as well. I was following the hashtag on Twitter and people are accusing wrestlers of being cretins or predators for just flirting already. "Oh! This guy said my photos were hot, said come to my birthday party and asked when I was going to see him! What a predator!" (This is legitimately a case I've seen and people backed the "victim")
> 
> Luckily for me I'm in a 4 and a bit year relationship but the way we're going flirting won't be a thing by 2025. I know personally I'd be shit scared to cold approach a woman I found attractive or even make the first move on a girl I know is interested with all this stuff that is going on in 2020. If you get drunk and make a sexual comment you're a predator, if you flirt with a woman on Facebook and get a little sexual you're a predator, if you're doing better in life than someone you're a predator for trying to chat to them because you're using power, if you're older and like younger (Legal ages in both cases) you're a predator. It's crazy.
> 
> ...


Theres nothing wrong with having this type of sense of humour. Fuck people who want to condemn me for that shit. I dont typically say "my friend raped me in basketball" but I do describe horrible music as ear rape sometimes. Hell ive even said something along those lines on this forum. Its really about how public you go with your comments and knowing when and where to say it. I mean is it gonna start being offensive soon hearing someone say "I killed that guy in tennis?" It is a reference to murder.. right? That being said what Sammy said was wrong and twitter is not the place to say dumb shit like that.


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you compare this to the BS that Marty just released, or what Joey Ryan wrote and a couple of others
> 
> *he is years ahead of them in maturity and accountability* - the sky is the limit for this kid when he gets back
> 
> I’m sure Pam gave him like 50 smacks on the head too


Or he's got a better PR machine backing him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Savage Elbow said:


> Or he's got a better PR machine backing him


nah, he just has Pam who most likely beat his ass


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, he just has Pam who most likely beat his ass


Yeah, abuse is abuse. Violence is violence. Pam "beating his ass" or "smacking him in his head 50 times" isn't cool either. Just like how rape jokes are funny if it's men in prison rape or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, abuse is abuse. Violence is violence. Pam "beating his ass" or "smacking him in his head 50 times" isn't cool either. Just like how rape jokes are funny if it's men in prison rape or something.


C‘mon - I did not mean that literally

she obvs gave him a talking to and is keeping him in line

you just have tO watch his vlogs to see that


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pam is still with Sammy? I saw one of his vlogs a year ago where he introduced her but wasn't sure if they were still together.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Pam is still with Sammy? I saw one of his vlogs a year ago where he introduced her but wasn't sure if they were still together.


Yeah, still together - she was in a vlog 2 weeks ago


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Good apology by Sammy and yeah being off social media for a while helps. 



RapShepard said:


> It's well established that a lot of victims of abuse have trouble leaving. Like well established, so going hard on her and not Jimmy is strange. This isn't something in 2020 people should still be confused about.


honestly man when I think of emotional abuse, 90% of the stories I hear are about parents and not really relationships. And to me seeing a guy/girl go against their friend's advice in an attempt to "change" an asshole drug-dealer, and then they get sucked in to mess that follow these people.. everyone has to be like "I told you so".


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Censorship sucks in all forms of entertainment. Sammy shouldn't apologize to anyone. People say stuff to get heat. It's no different than a comedian telling jokes and the audience getting offended. Daniel Tosh tells lot of rape jokes, and he would catch shit on Twitter or wherever for doing it. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> This is one of those times where you should just say yeah, it was dumb instead of trying to justify it being funny. You know what they say, it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt. Sammy Guevara isn't comparable to any comedian, let alone Patrice O'neal. It's a fucking bad joke, I'm not saying it wasn't a joke or should be fired. I'm just saying it was dumb and deserves some punishment. If you think otherwise it says a lot about you as a person.


You aren't the judge of what is funny.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> You aren't the judge of what is funny.


Sure, Randy. Did you find Sammy saying he wanted to rape Sasha funny? Weird hill to die on, but if you're going to admit you're a cunt and anonymous forum is probably the best way to do it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 3. You think the idea that people should be a little bit more decent to each other is ruining everything


You know what is decent? Not firing or suspending people for something they said 4 fucking years ago. Letting that person collect a paycheck, that can sustain their life, is a decent thing to do. If you're offended at words, that's your own problem. Not anyone else's. You personally decide whether you are offended or not. And what if you are offended? What happens? Nothing does. Being offended is just an intangible feeling. It doesn't actually mean anything. Having your paycheck taking away does mean something.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> . Did you find Sammy saying he wanted to rape Sasha funny?


Yes I did. 

And most women take what Sammy said as a compliment. It's validation that they are hot. You know who gets offended at rape jokes? Ugly women and SJW soyboys. Sad that wrestling is filled with these types nowadays, but not surprising. Most of you bubble boys would have killed yourselves at an ECW show back in the day.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> You know what is decent? Not firing or suspending people for something they said 4 fucking years ago. Letting that person collect a paycheck, that can sustain their life, is a decent thing to do. If you're offended at words, that's your own problem. Not anyone else's. You personally decide whether you are offended or not. And what if you are offended? What happens? Nothing does. Being offended is just an intangible feeling. It doesn't actually mean anything. Having your paycheck taking away does mean something.


I don't think anyone is actually offended or calling for him to be sacked though. Your entire argument is blowing up about nothing because you think anyone who thinks rape jokes aren't funny are snowflakes. People are held accountable in these situations because it risks millions of dollars in sponsorship deals. Punishment of any sort allows for people to learn lessons and not risk the income of the entire company in the future because you wanted to say something fucking dumb. America has freedom of speech, wonderful. But they don't have freedom of consequenses from that speech. It would be stupid to expect nothing to happen from publicly saying dumb shit like that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> And most women take what Sammy said as a compliment. It's validation that they are hot. You know who gets offended at rape jokes? Ugly women and SJW soyboys. Sad that wrestling is filled with these types nowadays, but not surprising. Most of you bubble boys would have killed yourselves at an ECW show back in the day.


Hahahaha getting called a soyboy is a first. If only you had a clue. I'm not offended at all, I just think it was a stupid thing to say when you're in the public eye. You're arguing nothing. ECW was a TV show and they could say whatever the wanted. I've never understood why Vince copped it for saying the N word on TV and Leonardo DiCaprio was allowed to say it in Django Unchained. It's a TV show. What Sammy said is barely comparable though, you'd understand that if you weren't seconds away from shooting up a school you fucking weirdo. Thur takin' er rites! 'Murica..


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> I don't think anyone is actually offended or calling for him to be sacked though.


But they are. Because you apparently beleive he needs to have his pay cut and go to sensitivity training. Why should anyone be punished (in any way) for WORDS? Especially WORDS that come from a place of absolutely no ill intent. 

New Jack, once said in a live TV promo that he was proud of what OJ did, and it was 2 less white people to worry about. Now, if I was looking to be offended, I would be like "wow New Jack is advocating the murder of white people...ban New Jack".....lmao. But no, I'm not offended. New Jack can say whatever he wants. Whatever outrageous thing he wants to say, does not affect my life at all.

Sasha's life is not affected in any way whatsoever by what Sammy said. And if she did think Sammy wanted to rape her, and was plotting to do so, then she could call the police or get a restraining order or whatever. 

But words themselves, off the cuff comments, do not need to be policed whatsoever. At all. And in fact, the people doing the policing (like yourself the rest of the posters in this thread) are a much bigger threat to society than the people saying outrageous things.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> ECW was a TV show and they could say whatever the wanted. .


And Sammy is a person. An invidual person not beholden to anyone. And he can say whatever he wants.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> You know what is decent? Not firing or suspending people for something they said 4 fucking years ago. Letting that person collect a paycheck, that can sustain their life, is a decent thing to do. If you're offended at words, that's your own problem. Not anyone else's. You personally decide whether you are offended or not. And what if you are offended? What happens? Nothing does. Being offended is just an intangible feeling. It doesn't actually mean anything. Having your paycheck taking away does mean something.


So what you're saying is, it's not fair for adults to have consequences for their actions. Imagine being so entitled, that the thought of consequences enrages you. 

You're making a bull shit argument and you know it. Sammy isn't about to go bankrupt during his suspension, cut it the fuck out. People that aren't entertainers have got fired for far less than what Sammy was suspended for.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> You know what is decent? Not firing or suspending people for something they said 4 fucking years ago. Letting that person collect a paycheck, that can sustain their life, is a decent thing to do. If you're offended at words, that's your own problem. Not anyone else's. You personally decide whether you are offended or not. And what if you are offended? What happens? Nothing does. Being offended is just an intangible feeling. It doesn't actually mean anything. Having your paycheck taking away does mean something.


He was punished cause his a public figure and his not even mad. Aew did what any employer does. He got off easy. And do guys really go up to chicks saying I'm going to rape you? So it's only rape if a knife is involved?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> And most women take what Sammy said as a compliment. It's validation that they are hot. You know who gets offended at rape jokes? Ugly women and SJW soyboys. Sad that wrestling is filled with these types nowadays, but not surprising. Most of you bubble boys would have killed yourselves at an ECW show back in the day.


Hold on a minute. Do your pickup lines revolve around walking up to a girl and telling her that you'd want to rape her? Call me a sjw, but I have a feeling that would have a low probability of working regardless of the woman's political affiliation.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> But they are. Because you apparently beleive he needs to have his pay cut and go to sensitivity training. Why should anyone be punished (in any way) for WORDS? Especially WORDS that come from a place of absolutely no ill intent.
> 
> New Jack, once said in a live TV promo that he was proud of what OJ did, and it was 2 less white people to worry about. Now, if I was looking to be offended, I would be like "wow New Jack is advocating the murder of white people...ban New Jack".....lmao. But no, I'm not offended. New Jack can say whatever he wants. Whatever outrageous thing he wants to say, does not affect my life at all.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, I imagine you've already gone on your rampage. I didn't say a word about sensitivity training? Who are you even arguing with. You're literally avoiding any point I have made and everything you're saying has already been responded to in previous posts from myself. Society doesn't care about this, risking millions of dollars for the company he works for is why employers feel the need to punish people. 

Thurrrr threatening mahh! 'Murica!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Personally I think they should lock him up in a sensitivity camp.

If he doesn’t pay attention, then make him concentrate.

Send him to sensitivity concentration camp.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Exactly. So what's funny to you is different than what's funny to other people. He can make a joke and have it fall flat.
> Again, where was the outrage of event he shock and gasp when this happened 4 years ago? Why would the interviewer just gloss over it? not a single comment about it 4 years ago?
> 
> Sammy's context was "Sasha is so hot, how can one control himself when he sees her?" stupid and wrong? sure, he's not the first or last one to make this joke.


The fact that this is/was deemed so normal is kind of the point. People aren’t obligated to know what happened on a niche radio show. When it comes out, it comes out. 



Dizzie said:


> What snowflake bullshit, are we talking about the same women that would more than likely happily take a picture with the likes of snoop dogg (who ironically is related to sasha banks) and 50 cent despite boasting about slapping a bitch and glorifying pimpin? What about actual women beater Steve Austin, do you think these same female talent and fans would shy away from taking picture with him? Or how about the fact that the same women wrestlers were hanging out at a party with Tyson.
> 
> Most rational thinking human beings can separate what sammy said to those that could actually commit such an act.


It’s up to them. If women don’t want to work with Sammy Guevara in the future, he’s not likely to get a spot in some places. Just the way it’s going to go.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

He makes some awful joke about some random chick 4 years ago and gets suspended for it.. That's retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> *And most women take what Sammy said as a compliment. It's validation that they are hot. * You know who gets offended at rape jokes? Ugly women and SJW soyboys. Sad that wrestling is filled with these types nowadays, but not surprising. Most of you bubble boys would have killed yourselves at an ECW show back in the day.


This is a bad take

i can think of zero people who will take it as a compliment

just thinking that means you have some issues - go get yourself checked out mate


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

It's crazy to think that this thread which is just about one guy making a risky joke has had nearly enough replies/pages as the main thread detailing all the people involved in the sexual misconduct allegations in the wwe section!

It definitely seems like sammy has been made a scapegoat in all of this whilst a lot others that did real fucked up shit like actual rape and grooming minors have got far less condemnation.

And to think this whole clip of what sammy said years and years ago all came about because he initially was having a bit of banter with sasha over who was the better tag team and a spiteful sasha banks worshipper/wwe stan predictably took it too seriously and decided to go on a deep dive on the internet to find something that would put sammy in a bad light.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> It's crazy to think that this thread which is just about one guy making a risky joke has had nearly enough replies/pages as the main thread detailing all the people involved in the sexual misconduct allegations in the wwe section!
> 
> It definitely seems like sammy has been made a scapegoat in all of this whilst a lot others that did real fucked up shit like actual rape and grooming minors have got far less condemnation.
> 
> And to think this whole clip of what sammy said years and years ago all came about because he initially was having a bit of banter with sasha over who was the better tag team and a spiteful sasha banks worshipper/wwe stan predictably took it too seriously and decided to go on a deep dive on the internet to find something that would put sammy in a bad light.


Almost everyone is facing repercussions of some sort, or will. Not that it should be a competition. AEW is going to handle it the way AEW feels it has to handle it. The guys who allegedly did shit with children are going to find themselves in a situation far worse than being suspended and getting therapy.


----------



## Thebronxgirl (Nov 8, 2019)

Was this posted?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What a fucking tool bag.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Sheik said:


> He makes some awful joke about some random chick 4 years ago and gets suspended for it.. That's retarded.


I agree that it's a bit ridiculous to suspend him now, 4 years after the fact.


----------



## kchucky (Jan 30, 2017)

when he will return after july or next year?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

kchucky said:


> when he will return after july or next year?


They should just reinstate him after he completes his "sensitivity training" or whatever which will probably be in a month or 2. If it was within the past year they would have probably released him because of the backlash they would get if they kept him on the roster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

kchucky said:


> when he will return after july or next year?


he'll be back once he completes his sensitivity training and the heat dies down.

I wonder if AEW will do what WWE does after [most] suspensions - bury the fuck out of the guy for a good month or so before renewing the original plans.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Thebronxgirl said:


> Was this posted?


No. And 1 minute in I wish you wouldn't have. Guy is a total loser.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> My point still stands. I believe his not the same dumbass he was. But aew did the best they could. It got attention and they got out in front of it. Like every business does.
> 
> You are acting like they tarred and feathered him. He just has to listen to some one waffle on for a few hours, maybe fill out some questions and then gets to go home and rest up.
> 
> ...


Suspension, no pay, counseling and most likely a depush after apologizing. Dumb mistake but I think a simple small fine and take him off TV this week and that is enough. 



The Wood said:


> You're not offended by Tyson's past? You might want to rephrase that, bud.
> 
> 
> Yet you’re being the “pussy.” Let Guevara deal with the consequences for his actions.


I am not offended that Tyson is being used in AEW despite his past. However suspending (and everything else) in house talent over a bad rape joke 3 years before the company even began is too much for me.

I am sorry you are OK with #cancelculture if that makes me a pussy in eyes so be it.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We're only about a year or two off "Man she was so hot I'd love to bang her" or even "That girl was so hot" being offensive as well. I was following the hashtag on Twitter and people are accusing wrestlers of being cretins or predators for just flirting already. "Oh! This guy said my photos were hot, said come to my birthday party and asked when I was going to see him! What a predator!" (This is legitimately a case I've seen and people backed the "victim")
> 
> Luckily for me I'm in a 4 and a bit year relationship but the way we're going flirting won't be a thing by 2025. I know personally I'd be shit scared to cold approach a woman I found attractive or even make the first move on a girl I know is interested with all this stuff that is going on in 2020. If you get drunk and make a sexual comment you're a predator, if you flirt with a woman on Facebook and get a little sexual you're a predator, if you're doing better in life than someone you're a predator for trying to chat to them because you're using power, if you're older and like younger (Legal ages in both cases) you're a predator. It's crazy.
> 
> ...


spot on


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Censorship sucks in all forms of entertainment. Sammy shouldn't apologize to anyone. People say stuff to get heat. It's no different than a comedian telling jokes and the audience getting offended. Daniel Tosh tells lot of rape jokes, and he would catch shit on Twitter or wherever for doing it. It's ridiculous.


I disagree. He expressed his sexual attraction to Sasha Banks in a rude and crass fashion. At the very least, he owed Sasha an apology.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> It's crazy to think that this thread which is just about one guy making a risky joke has had nearly enough replies/pages as the main thread detailing all the people involved in the sexual misconduct allegations in the wwe section!
> 
> It definitely seems like sammy has been made a scapegoat in all of this whilst a lot others that did real fucked up shit like actual rape and grooming minors have got far less condemnation.
> 
> And to think this whole clip of what sammy said years and years ago all came about because he initially was having a bit of banter with sasha over who was the better tag team and a spiteful sasha banks worshipper/wwe stan predictably took it too seriously and decided to go on a deep dive on the internet to find something that would put sammy in a bad light.


If there is anyone who needs cancelling and counselling it's this crazy fan. She needs to go to be locked down in an asylum somewhere.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Suspension, no pay, counseling and most likely a depush after apologizing. Dumb mistake but I think a simple small fine and take him off TV this week and that is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. His too well liked backstage. They have been touting him as the future. He only got "punished" to save face. Like when Roman violated the policy. He will be fine man


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is, it's not fair for adults to have consequences for their actions. Imagine being so entitled, that the thought of consequences enrages you.
> 
> You're making a bull shit argument and you know it. Sammy isn't about to go bankrupt during his suspension, cut it the fuck out. People that aren't entertainers have got fired for far less than what Sammy was suspended for.


There should be no consequences whatsoever for opinions, off the cuff remarks, jokes, or anything said or written by anyone. Unless it rises to a level of a crime (such as libel, slander, assault), then no. 

So you were offended? Ok. You can have that opinion. But it doesn’t mean someone deserves punishment for offending you. Your feelings were hurt. So what? Go on with your life. 

Lot of things offend me. I see a BLM flag, and that offends me. It makes me feel uncomfortable, as if there’s an adversarial tone to those that wave it. But you know, me being offended doesn’t mean anything. It’s just a feeling. They have the right to wave it, and I support that right.

Lot of rap music lyrics are horrible (in my own opinion). They offend me. But, am I going to try to ban albums, or books, or people talking on YouTube that may say things I find disgusting? No. Not going to do that. I’ll just ignore things that bother me because the people saying things like that have the right to say disagreeable things, and not be punished for saying them.

Why would you want to live in a society where words and thoughts are policed? 

You personally have the right to carefully choose your words so as to not offend anyone. And others have the right to say whatever they want without consequence. Because hurt feelings aren’t a crime. You aren’t a victim. Sasha’s not a victim.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> There should be no consequences whatsoever for opinions, off the cuff remarks, jokes, or anything said or written by anyone. Unless it rises to a level of a crime (such as libel, slander, assault), then no.
> 
> So you were offended? Ok. You can have that opinion. But it doesn’t mean someone deserves punishment for offending you. Your feelings were hurt. So what? Go on with your life.
> 
> ...


The issue with you're entire argument is America has never worked like that on a corporate level. People have been getting in trouble at work for saying the wrong thing forever. When you go to work tomorrow make a joke about raping a female coworker and see how well that goes over. Jobs in general have fired folk for way less than rape jokes. You're really only so bent out of shape because Sammy is an entertainer. If Sammy was the cart boy at your local grocery store you wouldn't be defending him, you'd be wondering why he thought he'd get away with that shit 

As far as victim goes Sammy isn't a victim. Folk like you have this weird mindset where you think you should be free to do whatever with no consequences, and that's not how the world works or has ever worked. Sammy said some foul shit, and now he's paying for it, tough titty for him. That's the price you pay if you're edgy and get caught. It doesn't mean Sammy is the scum of the earth. But him getting a suspension in no pay is more than fair. Because they really could've fired him, and the only ones who would've felt a way are wrestling fans more concerned about how good he wrestles.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> risking millions of dollars for the company he works for is why employers feel the need to punish people.


Except that argument doesn’t work when it comes to WRESTLING or really entertainment in general. Because ultimately it’s the audience that pays the bills, not the sponsors. The sponsors are only there because you have an audience. 

How many people are going to boycott AEW because they see the punishment given to Sammy as ridiculous? Probably at least a few. Alienating your audience to appease sponsors always ends badly.

Same thing is happening to NASCAR. So we’re going to ban Confederate Flags at events to appeal to sponsors. Well, when you piss off most of your audience, and they stop watching (NASCAR ratings have plummeted since going WOKE), then you’ve lost far more than anything you may have gained financially,

Get woke go broke is a real thing. Happens in Hollywood to movies. Happens on cable (ESPN’s ESPY awards show just lost 88% of their audience from a year ago). 

Nothing will kill AEW quicker than getting woke, and suspending Sammy is one of the wokest things they could have done.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Think of Sammy Guevara's suspension as Tony doing the same to one of his star players from the Jaguars. Once the suspension is over the player is back on the field and doing what star players do.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is a bad take
> 
> i can think of zero people who will take it as a compliment
> 
> just thinking that means you have some issues - go get yourself checed out mate





RapShepard said:


> The issue with you're entire argument is America has never worked like that on a corporate level. People have been getting in trouble at work for saying the wrong thing forever. When you go to work tomorrow make a joke about raping a female coworker and see how well that goes over. Jobs in general have fired folk for way less than rape jokes. You're really only so bent out of shape because Sammy is an entertainer. If Sammy was the cart boy at your local grocery store you wouldn't be defending him, you'd be wondering why he thought he'd get away with that shit
> 
> As far as victim goes Sammy isn't a victim. Folk like you have this weird mindset where you think you should be free to do whatever with no consequences, and that's not how the world works or has ever worked. Sammy said some foul shit, and now he's paying for it, tough titty for him. That's the price you pay if you're edgy and get caught. It doesn't mean Sammy is the scum of the earth. But him getting a suspension in no pay is more than fair. Because they really could've fired him, and the only ones who would've felt a way are wrestling fans more concerned about how good he wrestles.


Nobody should be punished for any thing they say outside of the workplace. Period. Outside of work is your own time. Not company time. I don’t care if you are an entertainer, or cart boy at the grocery store. Whatever you say on your own time, is your own personal opinions. They have no affect on anyone else. Sammy wasn’t in the locker room making comments directly to his coworkers trying to stir things up. He was on his own time. 

If you are disrupting your coworkers at work by things said, then that’s a different story. An employee has the right to maintain a cordial work environment thru any means necessary. 

But if you have a company, punishing people for things they said 4 years ago not even on company time (before the company even existed)...to appease sponsors lol. Sorry. Get woke go broke. Khan will learn that soon enough.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The absurdity that suspending Sammy is going to lose him billions. Rofl how childish. Name a billionaire that became poor from doing woke stuff?


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

Digging up podcasts from 4 years ago and whining about it is more childish


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Digging up podcasts from 4 years ago and whining about it is more childish


No arguments there. But how is a billionaire going to become poor from doing good business practices? Sammy is a person. All companies care about is money. That's why Sammy has to go to some class.

I get it you and Randy have never worked for a company that puts you guys above the bottom line. But billionaires are cruel money grubbing bastards. If they see something that could lose them even 1000 dollars they will sacrifice that person.

It's just business


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Except that argument doesn’t work when it comes to WRESTLING or really entertainment in general. Because ultimately it’s the audience that pays the bills, not the sponsors. The sponsors are only there because you have an audience.
> 
> How many people are going to boycott AEW because they see the punishment given to Sammy as ridiculous? Probably at least a few. Alienating your audience to appease sponsors always ends badly.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to be big companies in this current climate afraid to displease the sponsors by catering to the pressure groups and then by doing so displeasing another fanbase. Like when Roseanne said things, they fired her even if she had great ratings. Then they replaced it with The Connors which did poorly. Better to just punish than to cut ties.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Nobody should be punished for any thing they say outside of the workplace. Period. Outside of work is your own time. Not company time. I don’t care if you are an entertainer, or cart boy at the grocery store. Whatever you say on your own time, is your own personal opinions. They have no affect on anyone else. Sammy wasn’t in the locker room making comments directly to his coworkers trying to stir things up. He was on his own time.
> 
> If you are disrupting your coworkers at work by things said, then that’s a different story. An employee has the right to maintain a cordial work environment thru any means necessary.
> 
> But if you have a company, punishing people for things they said 4 years ago not even on company time (before the company even existed)...to appease sponsors lol. Sorry. Get woke go broke. Khan will learn that soon enough.


Go woke go broke isn't a real thing edgelord lol. Don't say silly shit you won't have to worry about consequences at work


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lot of things offend me. I see a BLM flag, and that offends me. It makes me feel uncomfortable, as if there’s an adversarial tone to those that wave it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> There should be no consequences whatsoever for opinions, off the cuff remarks, jokes, or anything said or written by anyone. Unless it rises to a level of a crime (such as libel, slander, assault), then no.
> 
> So you were offended? Ok. You can have that opinion. But it doesn’t mean someone deserves punishment for offending you. Your feelings were hurt. So what? Go on with your life.
> 
> ...


Just shorten your stuff and say black people make you uncomfortable. Be economical with your word.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What do you think of the Havoc situation?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273741835362582532


Press charges if you are assaulted or threatened.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> There should be no consequences whatsoever for opinions, off the cuff remarks, jokes, or anything said or written by anyone. Unless it rises to a level of a crime (such as libel, slander, assault), then no.
> 
> So you were offended? Ok. You can have that opinion. But it doesn’t mean someone deserves punishment for offending you. Your feelings were hurt. So what? Go on with your life.


I love this kind of fake first amendment preaching bullshit nonsense by people who clearly have no idea what they're talking about. So you want to be able to say whatever idiotic nonsense you want but nobody else can respond. If someone who works at a local business says something "offensive" and I point that out and decide to go elsewhere, do I not have the same right to free speech to call a dumbfuck a dumbfuck and take my business elsewhere? Does the company not have the right to say 'oh crap this guy is an offensive moron hurting our bottom line best to just cut him'? Or do you think freedom of speech just means you have the freedom to say whatever dumb shit you want to say and nobody should respond?

You snowflakes don't have to worry Sammy wasn't arrested. I think he's an incredible talent but AEW made the right call. He made a stupid comment... at 22, who the fuck says 'I'd rape a potential coworker' at 22 on a public podcast and thinks that's okay... even if it was clearly meant as an unamusing edgy joke for children. He apologized, AEW responded with a light punishment, he'll be back and hopefully won't talk about raping his coworkers and can go on to be a big name in AEW. Unfortunately for some of you the freedom to say whatever dumbass bullshit you want also means everyone else in the world has the right to respond to your dumbass bullshit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Name a billionaire that became poor from doing woke stuff?


ESPN 
NFL lost 20% of their audience by allowing flag kneelers
Hollywood Movie bombs (see Star Wars)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Name a billionaire that became poor from doing woke stuff?


I'd argue Vince McMahon pushing the womens' revolution has cost him millions. And I don't think that can be argued given where


Hephaesteus said:


> Just shorten your stuff and say black people make you uncomfortable. Be economical with your word.


Young black males in the US ages 14-40 make up about 5% of the US population.
They commit > 50% of all murders, rapes, and assaults in the US.

When you have 5% of the population, doing greater than 50% of the violent crime, and this subset of the population complains about the police ttrying to police them, sorry those arguments don't resonate with me.

Wokeness is just another term for ignorance. Ignorance of the facts, statistics, and basic logic.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

reyfan said:


> He could have just said "i wanted to f*ck her" rape isn't really something that can be joked about in 2020



You can't joke about anything in 2020. I love how people act all high and mighty like they've never said something dumb. This pitchfork and torch mob mentality has to stop

This world is all out of whack .Everyone looking for something/anything to get offended by or bury someone with to make themselves feel better.

Living in society today is like walking around on fucking eggshells. I miss the pre social media day's I really do.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

dan the marino said:


> I love this kind of fake first amendment preaching bullshit nonsense by people who clearly have no idea what they're talking about. So you want to be able to say whatever idiotic nonsense you want but nobody else can respond. If someone who works at a local business says something "offensive" and I point that out and decide to go elsewhere, do I not have the same right to free speech to call a dumbfuck a dumbfuck and take my business elsewhere? Does the company not have the right to say 'oh crap this guy is an offensive moron hurting our bottom line best to just cut him'? Or do you think freedom of speech just means you have the freedom to say whatever dumb shit you want to say and nobody should respond?
> 
> You snowflakes don't have to worry Sammy wasn't arrested. I think he's an incredible talent but AEW made the right call. He made a stupid comment... at 22, who the fuck says 'I'd rape a potential coworker' at 22 on a public podcast and thinks that's okay... even if it was clearly meant as an unamusing edgy joke for children. He apologized, AEW responded with a light punishment, he'll be back and hopefully won't talk about raping his coworkers and can go on to be a big name in AEW. Unfortunately for some of you the freedom to say whatever dumbass bullshit you want also means everyone else in the world has the right to respond to your dumbass bullshit.


They'll be more people boycotting AEW over going woke, or boycotting the show because Sammy isn't on it (which ratings are their lifeline), than people like you who would walk away from the show if they didn't punish Sammy for saying something he said 4 years ago. And again, we're talking WRESTLING. If there's any sport or genre that has fans that don't give 2 shits about what performers say, it's wrestling. This isn't The View. This isn't MSNBC. This isn't a show on LGBT TV. This is wrestling. Know your audience. Something NASCAR is tone deaf on with the Confederate flag.

You may think that the woke sensitivity liberal police are the majority, and that punishing Sammy is good bottomline business practice. But it's not. And it's been proven in entertainment. And the ratings prove it. When you go woke, you go broke. You lose more people than you gain, because again it's basic math. You're trying to appease small minorities, at the cost of the greater fan base. And you always lose. Because most of the time, the people outraging have absolutely no interest in your product anyway. NASCAR is going to get absolutely smoked on their financial bottomline due to the flag thing.

And i know we have lot of non-americans on this site, but there's one very popular country band (at least they used to be) that basically had their careers end by going woke. It was the Dixie Chics, and when they mouthed off about their own fanbae, George Bush, etc....their fans left. in droves. And they became nothing. They were on their way to being one of the most iconic biggest selling groups in country, and they pissed of a large majority of their fanbase. And they didn't "gain" enough new listeners to make up for those they lost.

And Wolfmark makes a good point about The Conners too. Fire Roseanne, and ratings tank. 

Society always loses more than it gains when it caters to small minorities at the expense of large majorities.

There's also a college in illinois, called University of Illinois Fighting Illini (and the Illini were an Indian tribe). They used to have a mascot called the Chief. Well, a very small group were offended by this symbol, and they eventually got him removed despite the overwhelming majority supporting him. And when he was removed, their athletic donations plummeted. There were plenty of "No Chief, No ChecK"...and Illinois really hasn't recovered since that decision. That's probably why the Washington Redskins will never change their name. Attempting to appease small groups who take offense at anything, when the majority doesn't care, is never good business sense.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Go woke go broke isn't a real thing


It is to the NFL.









NFL ratings down due to anthem protests: survey


The reasons for the NFL’s ratings decline have been hotly disputed, but a newly released survey suggests that the take-a-knee protests were primarily to blame.




www.washingtontimes.com





They may not have went broke, but they lost billions of dollars in ad revenue from allowing kneeling


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I'd argue Vince McMahon pushing the womens' revolution has cost him millions. And I don't think that can be argued given where
> 
> 
> Young black males in the US ages 14-40 make up about 5% of the US population.
> ...


I heard you the first time, no need to repeat yourself while throwing misogyny into the mix


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I wouldn't want to be big companies in this current climate afraid to displease the sponsors by catering to the pressure groups and then by doing so displeasing another fanbase. Like when Roseanne said things, they fired her even if she had great ratings. Then they replaced it with The Connors which did poorly. Better to just punish than to cut ties.


not ties


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

kingfrass44 said:


> not ties


I figured that much. But a lot of times it doesn't work.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mikey Mike said:


> You can't joke about anything in 2020. I love how people on here act all high and mighty like they've never said something dumb. This pitchfork and torch mob mentality has to stop
> 
> This world is all out of whack .Everyone looking for something/anything to get offended by or bury someone with to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Living in society to today is like walking around on fucking eggshells.





Randy Lahey said:


> They'll be more people boycotting AEW over going woke, or boycotting the show because Sammy isn't on it (which ratings are their lifeline), than people like you who would walk away from the show if they didn't punish Sammy for saying something he said 4 years ago. And again, we're talking WRESTLING. If there's any sport or genre that has fans that don't give 2 shits about what performers say, it's wrestling. This isn't The View. This isn't MSNBC. This isn't a show on LGBT TV. This is wrestling. Know your audience. Something NASCAR is tone deaf on with the Confederate flag.
> 
> You may think that the woke sensitivity liberal police are the majority, and that punishing Sammy is good bottomline business practice. But it's not. And it's been proven in entertainment. And the ratings prove it. When you go woke, you go broke. You lose more people than you gain, because again it's basic math. You're trying to appease small minorities, at the cost of the greater fan base. And you always lose. Because most of the time, the people outraging have absolutely no interest in your product anyway. NASCAR is going to get absolutely smoked on their financial bottomline due to the flag thing.
> 
> ...



same happens with video games when they try to be over politically correct .The people that care are not buying into any of these business. People crying about last of us being violent yet its breaking records for sales. More we give into people and give them 5 minutes of fame the more damaging industries become.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

What a shame people are valuing human decency over profits!
Now if only this could extend to some companies to stop doing business with some certain regimes/countries and take the losses like champs to get some change in the world.
It's not always about the bottom $.

I'd like to think many of the PC hating BS are all boomers that will die in 10-15 years from now, and the new ethical (snowflake to some) generations will actually appreciate companies and organizations going woke.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What a shame people are valuing human decency over profits!
> Now if only this could extend to some companies to stop doing business with some certain regimes/countries and take the losses like champs to get some change in the world.
> It's not always about the bottom $.
> 
> I'd like to think many of the PC hating BS are all boomers that will die in 10-15 years from now, and the new ethical (snowflake to some) generations will actually appreciate companies and organizations going woke.


Your problem is that you think that the people that hates PC culture also like the abuse. 

I think what many people hate are the crazy witch hunts and the idea that everybody should be perfect. Look at what the hunt for vertue did during the French revolution. The leader of the French Revolution slaughted thousands for being imperfect and then at the end guess what, they came for him. The same thing is happening now not only with internet movements but also tied to the destruction of public properties and statues, etc...that whole insanity. the mob...the mob..the mob...

Look you are wishing for a whole generation of fans to die so you can have your perfect World.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> same happens with video games when they try to be over politically correct .The people that care are not buying into any of these business. People crying about last of us being violent yet its breaking records for sales. More we give into people and give them 5 minutes of fame the more damaging industries become.


Yeah, imagine if the "perpetually offended" wanted to boycott the makers of Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, and Call of Duty for whatever reason they could find (Misogny, violence, etc). They should be laughed out of the room.

The most successful entertainers are always those that never apologize. You think Howard Stern would have gotten as popular as he did he if he apologized or toned down every thing he did early in his career for offending people? Or how about Rush Limbaugh? Neither of these guys cared about potential advertisers because they knew their audience was far more important than advertising, because sponsors will always be there if you have a large audience. If one sponsor leaves, you can find others if you have a gigantic audience. Then go to Vince McMahon. Vince decides to tone down his product presumably because he was feeling pressure from sponsors. Well, you see what happened to ratings. Nobody watches the show anymore. And now it's harder to get sponsors, at least those that will pay to be seen by a dwindling audience.

I'm all for business owners making decisions for the good of their companies. But when they think they are making a correct short term decision "we gotta suspend or fire this guy due to offending people", they don't understand long-term those are poor decisions. Because long-term, it drives away your core audience, and you aren't picking up any new viewers to replace them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> It is to the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then like I said you're full of shit lol. You can't say "go woke go broke, is proven". Then go "well actually they didn't go broke, but still". 

The funniest part is the NFL's inability to take a strong stance either way, is probably what hurt them the most. They weren't able to please the "omg who cares what these n*ggers are ptotesting, they need to stand for the flag" side. Nor did they please the "bruh the NFL is racist as fuck for ignoring and trying to shit down what Kap is kneeling for" crowd.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> new ethical (snowflake to some) generations will actually appreciate companies and organizations going woke.


Yeah, the woke ESPYs lost 88% of their audience this year. As much as this tiny loud minority thinks the public wants communism, and wants politically correct speech (which basically means only criticism of conservative white males is allowed, anyone else is off limits) they don't. And there's nothing "decent" about punishing speech. 

This entire premise "You hurt my feelings. You deserve to be punished"....is absolutely retarded. Trust me, the younger generations will not put up with the woke beta soyboy communist nonsense either.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nor did they please the "bruh the NFL is racist as fuck for ignoring and trying to shit down what Kap is kneeling for" crowd.


You realize if they pleased that crowd, they would be out of business. Because that crowd is a tiny minority that doesn't care about football. And I used other examples, of people in the entertainment industry pissing off their fan base by going woke, and thus losing tons of money. And what did they gain out of it? Woke points? Politically Correct points? Nothing. Some short term press that says "look how much we care. Sammy said something bad. We will punish Sammy". lmao

From a moral perspective, punishing speech is wrong. I don't want to live in a society like that. That's called communism. North Korea has that. I don't know anyone that aspires to live how the North Koreans live. I've mentioned many things that offend me, but I'll never ever want people to not have the right to say things they feel like saying OFF company time. Sammy was off company time. Sammy was not representing AEW 4 years ago. That's different than Kap, and flag kneelers, who are on company time when they are on the football field. In their private lives, on twitter, they can say the US sucks and the US police hate blacks. Go for it. More power to them. But when you on company time, you are standing for the flag. Period. Or you don't have to work here. That should have been the NFL's response. No one is forcing them to play football. Get another job.

This reminds me of Josh Hader, as a high schooler, using n*gga on twitter. Oh no, what a controvery! Lets make him apologize. No, i'm not living in a society like that. It's retarded. There's real life problems in the world. Black on black violence, single parent homes, drug abuse. Those are real world problems. Policing speech does not make society better. It only makes people "think" they are doing something while ignoring real problems that actually matter.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

DAMN🤣

Even if He didnt meant it, in this sensitive times we are living He can't say stuff like that. He should've known better


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> *Your problem is that you think that the people that hates PC culture also like the abuse.*
> 
> I think what many people hate are the crazy witch hunts and the idea that everybody should be perfect. Look at what the hunt for vertue did during the French revolution. The leader of the French Revolution slaughted thousands for being imperfect and then at the end guess what, they came for him. The same thing is happening now not only with internet movements but also tied to the destruction of public properties and statues, etc...that whole insanity. the mob...the mob..the mob...
> 
> Look you are wishing for a whole generation of fans to die so you can have your perfect World.


No, I don't. LMAO. But the people that boycotted Nascar, NFL, for trying to be better. How do you justify it? Yeah, they are old snowflakes pieces of shit. Yeah, they can fuck off.
I know how to draw a line, you clearly don't.

And here's a book for you to read








A Generation of Sociopaths: How the Baby Boomers Betrayed America: Gibney, Bruce Cannon: 9780316395786: Amazon.com: Books


A Generation of Sociopaths: How the Baby Boomers Betrayed America [Gibney, Bruce Cannon] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. A Generation of Sociopaths: How the Baby Boomers Betrayed America



www.amazon.com





I don't give a shit about baby boomers. They'll all be dead in the mid 2030s right around the time the earth will be deteriorating more because of them.



Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah, the woke ESPYs lost 88% of their audience this year. As much as this tiny loud minority thinks the public wants communism, and wants politically correct speech (which basically means only criticism of conservative white males is allowed, anyone else is off limits) they don't. And there's nothing "decent" about punishing speech.
> 
> This entire premise "You hurt my feelings. You deserve to be punished"....is absolutely retarded. Trust me, the younger generations will not put up with the woke beta soyboy communist nonsense either.


ffs you think the younger generation wants communism? are you one of those uneducated snowflakes who think Bernie Sanders is a communist?

And again, I'm not talking about punishing free speech. But when an organization is shifting its priorities to appease a wider audience, things take time, and their privileged coree audience will hate losing whatever tiny privilege or power they have.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

MontyCora said:


>


I honestly thought the same thing just now.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> No, I don't. LMAO. But the people that boycotted Nascar, NFL, for trying to be better. How do you justify it? Yeah, they are old snowflakes pieces of shit. Yeah, they can fuck off.
> I know how to draw a line, you clearly don't.


That is because that is your opinion that this is Nascar and NFL getting better. You do realise that every person is different and don't view things as you. I don't watch either Nascar and NFL but if you are talking about things connected to recent events, both leagues seems to act like scared puppies trying to cover their ass right now, cowering to the mob. Didn't Nascar fire a driver cause his own dad said the N word in 1980? If that is not overreaction, I don't know what that is.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it winter time ? all this talk of snow flakes 😂


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> ESPN
> NFL lost 20% of their audience by allowing flag kneelers
> Hollywood Movie bombs (see Star Wars)


Still made money. I thought you meant no money. But those things did make money in spite of being objectively terrible. I thought you meant billionaires literally lost everything not a small portion


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Still made money. I thought you meant no money. But those things did make money in spite of being objectively terrible. I thought you meant billionaires literally lost everything not a small portion


Billions is not a small portion. I would say that is what cost Star Wars.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Billions is not a small portion. I would say that is what cost Star Wars.


The studios didn't go bankrupt though is what I'm getting at


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Mikey Mike said:


> You can't joke about anything in 2020. I love how people act all high and mighty like they've never said something dumb. This pitchfork and torch mob mentality has to stop
> 
> This world is all out of whack .Everyone looking for something/anything to get offended by or bury someone with to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Living in society today is like walking around on fucking eggshells. I miss the pre social media day's I really do.


This right here


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276045640468922369


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> . But when an organization is shifting its priorities to appease a wider audience


That's the ENTIRE argument. The organization IS NOT appeasing a WIDER audience. They are trying to appease a TINY audience, that really isn't even their audience in most cases. BLM activists aren't football fans. They never will be. White guilt libs, and blacks are not NASCAR fans. They never have been. They never will be.

The perpetually offended about misogony will NEVER BE fans of WRESTLING. EVER. That's why the womens' revolution is awful idea.

Yes, Bernie Sanders is absolute moron with horrible ideas. Anyone adovocating for socialism or communism has never lived in those shitholes. Ask Venezuelans how much they love socialism. Ask Cubans how much they love Communisn.

I don't know how, in this day of the internet where you can literally look up information about anything you don't have a real firm handle on, would be advocating for socialism or communisn. You people have no clue. None.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> That's the ENTIRE argument. The organization IS NOT appeasing a WIDER audience. They are trying to appease a TINY audience, that really isn't even their audience in most cases. BLM activists aren't football fans. They never will be. White guilt libs, and blacks are not NASCAR fans. They never have been. They never will be.
> 
> The perpetually offended about misogony will NEVER BE fans of WRESTLING. EVER. That's why the womens' revolution is awful idea.
> 
> ...


I wish someone like you wouldn't use a Canadian character for your forum name.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

This is exactly the shit you shouldn't say when being recorded.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Its like back in the day when there some people that wanted to censor rap music or ban albums. Those people were not the target audience. You had one group of people, enjoying the music. And then you had another group, who had no interest in rap music, telling the people that are enjoying the music that they shouldn't be allowed too. Because it's offensive to people like them, even though they have no interest in rap music to begin with. 

It's no different than NASCAR fans enjoying waiving the confederate flag, and people outside of this group telling them they can't because it offends them, even though these people have no interest in NASCAR. And never have. How about this? Leave people alone to enjoy whatever they want to enjoy. If you're offended by anything, that's your problem. Period. No laws are being broken when you're offended. Your feelings are hurt? So what? Its tough world out there, sack up.

Liberalism destroys every society it festers in. It just does. It destroys freedom, it destroys independent thought, it's just a cancer. An absolute cancer. Wokeness is a cancer in the US. This "cancel culture" taking over twitter by a bunch of angry idiots that have no lives is disgusting. It's even worse that companies take these jokers serious.

WWE used to parody these idiots with the "Right To Censor" stable in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> I wish someone like you wouldn't use a Canadian character for your forum name.


I'm sure the Trailer Park Boys would tell you to Fuck off with your SJW bullshit. If there's any show that didn't care at all who they offended, it was TPB.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> You realize if they pleased that crowd, they would be out of business. Because that crowd is a tiny minority that doesn't care about football. And I used other examples, of people in the entertainment industry pissing off their fan base by going woke, and thus losing tons of money. And what did they gain out of it? Woke points? Politically Correct points? Nothing. Some short term press that says "look how much we care. Sammy said something bad. We will punish Sammy". lmao
> 
> From a moral perspective, punishing speech is wrong. I don't want to live in a society like that. That's called communism. North Korea has that. I don't know anyone that aspires to live how the North Koreans live. I've mentioned many things that offend me, but I'll never ever want people to not have the right to say things they feel like saying OFF company time. Sammy was off company time. Sammy was not representing AEW 4 years ago. That's different than Kap, and flag kneelers, who are on company time when they are on the football field. In their private lives, on twitter, they can say the US sucks and the US police hate blacks. Go for it. More power to them. But when you on company time, you are standing for the flag. Period. Or you don't have to work here. That should have been the NFL's response. No one is forcing them to play football. Get another job.
> 
> This reminds me of Josh Hader, as a high schooler, using n*gga on twitter. Oh no, what a controvery! Lets make him apologize. No, i'm not living in a society like that. It's retarded. There's real life problems in the world. Black on black violence, single parent homes, drug abuse. Those are real world problems. Policing speech does not make society better. It only makes people "think" they are doing something while ignoring real problems that actually matter.


You're full of it lol. You don't have any morals if you think that speech shouldn't be punishable at all. Let's take a super light scenario. Let's say you're a parent of a teenager, that teen calls your wife "a stupid fucking bitch". You mean to tell me there will be no punishment for that? 


As far as other problems, this is classic deflection. If you're an adult you already realize, be it at work, home, or life in general you're going to have to learn how to multitask when it comes to solving problems. Again same light scenario above, do you think it would be impossible to punish your child for calling their mom a bitch, while at the same time you figure out how to unclog the bathroom sink? 

You're just full of shit man lol. You like Sammy Guevara so you're trying to find any reason to justify why him getting suspended is the worst. 

But just for fun let's look at how real sports handle speech










Jermaine Whitehead just the latest in long line of sports figures to run into trouble on social media


Cleveland Browns safety Jermaine Whitehead is far from the first person to face consequences for missteps on social media.




www.espn.com


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

If my boss caught me laughing and saying to a coworker "Oh I'd rape (a girl from another department" then I'd be fired simple as. Just because Sammy is in the public eye doesn't excuse his behaviour. I get he was young and he seems to have learnt and grown from the experience and seems genuinely remorseful however he had to be punished. I actually think AEW got it bang on with the punishment if I'm honest and hopefully Sammy will come back a stronger person from it


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Let's say you're a parent of a teenager, that teen calls your wife "a stupid fucking bitch". You mean to tell me there will be no punishment for that?


Of couse. There would be punishment for that. What you are describing is essentially insubordination in a family context, or work context (if you were to say something like that to your boss). But that isn't what Sammy did. Sammy wasn't being insubordinate. Josh Hader wasn't being insubordinate. They said random comments, to their friends. They deserve no punishment whatsoever.

Insubordination should be punished. Having opinions, or expressing them on your own time, shouldn't. At all. We don't police thought in the US. People are allowed to say and think whatever they want on their own time. When you on company time, you abide by the company regulations no matter what. When you on your own time, you do you. No matter if anyone disagrees with it. Called freedom.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Of couse. There would be punishment for that. What you are describing is essentially insubordination in a family context, or work context (if you were to say something like that to your boss). But that isn't what Sammy did. Sammy wasn't being insubordinate. Josh Hader wasn't being insubordinate. They said random comments, to their friends. They deserve no punishment whatsoever.
> 
> Insubordination should be punished. Having opinions, or expressing them on your own time, shouldn't. At all. We don't police thought in the US. People are allowed to say and think whatever they want on their own time. When you on company time, you abide by the company regulations no matter what. When you on your own time, you do you. No matter if anyone disagrees with it. Called freedom.


But you just said it's morally wrong to punish people for words. If you can recognize your hypothetical child calling your wife out her name is wrong and has to be dealt with. Then you should be able to understand how Sammy's comments can be bad PR for his workplace and thus has to be punished. 

If you've ever worked a job then you are fully aware that jobs can and will fire you for things you do off the clock if it can impact them negatively. 

Also freedom of speech is not freedom of consequences. You know this


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

If you thought Guevara using a bad choice of words a few years ago was a big deal then more should be made out of people like this -
Check out Greg Robert Miller (@gregrmiller995): https://twitter.com/gregrmiller995

An actual psycho.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I'm sure the Trailer Park Boys would tell you to Fuck off with your SJW bullshit. If there's any show that didn't care at all who they offended, it was TPB.


No, I wasn't talking about an SJW political agenda.

I was talking about how you're dumb as a bag of hammers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> No, I wasn't talking about an SJW political agenda.
> 
> I was talking about how you're dumb as a bag of hammers.


You can't refute any of my arguments. So you're the idiot here. Not me. I'm talking facts, stats, logic. I've basically destroyed everyone in tis thread, and it's not really hard. Conservatives destroy liberals and SJWs routinely in debate. It's not even a fair fight. You got facts vs emotion. And facts/logic always win out.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not much logic in arguing about an "unjust" punishment when the dude doing the punishment probably doesn't give a fuck.

Like I said guy accepted his slap on the wrist. Explained he was an idiot at 22 and has better game now. Handled it maturely

So why get upset?


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> You can't refute any of my arguments. So you're the idiot here. Not me. I'm talking facts, stats, logic. I've basically destroyed everyone in tis thread, and it's not really hard. Conservatives destroy liberals and SJWs routinely in debate. It's not even a fair fight. You got facts vs emotion. And facts/logic always win out.


Your argument being what precisely? Free speech absolutism? It's not hard to refute. The poster behind the Randy Lahey account is a paedophile, he absolutely will abuse your children in a bathroom, he fully supports the legalisation of child pornography. Should I be, legally, allowed to spread this around where you live? To your employer? In newspapers? On television? Make a full length documentary spreading the assertion? Unless you're going to do anything to die on your troll hill, you'd accept that no, slanderous accusations are an exception, yet the moment you do that you're accepting there are exceptions on my freedom of speech.

You're already dribbling out fairly baity language to begin with, conservatives aren't "fact based" nor do they "destroy" anybody. They're just as much pitiful children as any other ideologies greatest click bait, entirely fuelled by their emotions.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah...I've never know anyone to say ''Id love to rape that girl!'' as a phrase to have sex with a hot girl. That comes off completely the wrong way.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Your argument being what precisely? Free speech absolutism? It's not hard to refute. The poster behind the Randy Lahey account is a paedophile, he absolutely will abuse your children in a bathroom, he fully supports the legalisation of child pornography. Should I be, legally, allowed to spread this around where you live? To your employer? In newspapers? On television? Make a full length documentary spreading the assertion? Unless you're going to do anything to die on your troll hill, you'd accept that no, slanderous accusations are an exception, yet the moment you do that you're accepting there are exceptions on my freedom of speech.
> 
> You're already dribbling out fairly baity language to begin with, conservatives aren't "fact based" nor do they "destroy" anybody. They're just as much pitiful children as any other ideologies greatest click bait, entirely fuelled by their emotions.


Are you ignorant? Or can you not read? I just said there is not free speech absolutism. A CRIME, such as slander or libel, is prosecutable. I mentioned that. Random comments are NOT slander or libel. So whatever example you are trying to make, is retarded. 

I feel like I'm talking to absolute woke imbeciles in this thread. And it's sad, because when wrestling was cool and it was huge, there was nobody like you guys in the audience. I guess WWE realy is catering to whatever audience they have left by pushing the "women's revolution". Hell, maybe they can even have a Woke character. 

I do take solace that most of the people in this thread I'm arguing with are not Americans.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not much logic in arguing about an "unjust" punishment when the dude doing the punishment probably doesn't give a fuck.


Anyone that loses money cares about it. 

Of course, you're the same guy that argued movie studios losing billions of dollars probably don't care because they didn't go completely out of business. As if losing billions of dollars on a movie, or making billions...is the same thing.

this site is freaking sad. 

all you guys just need to take the L, and simply admit policing speech from 4 years ago is absolutely retarded with literally 0, absolute 0, positive benefit...to anyone. No positive benefit to AEW, no positive benefit to Sammy, no positive benefit to fans, and no positive benefit to Sasha.

But it did make all you SJW cancel culture idiots think "yeah! we got him. he said something bad, we dug it up, and now he got punished. Yay us". yeah, your feelings are so important. You're truly changing the world lol.

Actually you are changing the world though. I'll admit it. You are angering so many in the silent majority that they will overwhelmingly show up to vote out idiots like yourselves that promote taking down statues, defunding the police, punishing random comments/thoughts etc. As if conservatives didn't have a reason to get fired up to vote, we do now. To protect freedom from the thought police.


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone that loses money cares about it.
> 
> Of course, you're the same guy that argued movie studios losing billions of dollars probably don't care because they didn't go completely out of business. As if losing billions of dollars on a movie, or making billions...is the same thing.
> 
> ...


I believe historically conservatives in the US always tend to show up well for elections. Its typically the liberal US citizens who fail to vote, however I don't see that happening this year. 
I do not think what ever punishment this guy received is necessary but the one positive is that we are not normalizing it.

Things change, usually for the better.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Are you ignorant? Or can you not read? I just said there is not free speech absolutism. A CRIME, such as slander or libel, is prosecutable. I mentioned that. Random comments are NOT slander or libel. So whatever example you are trying to make, is retarded.
> 
> I feel like I'm talking to absolute woke imbeciles in this thread. And it's sad, because when wrestling was cool and it was huge, there was nobody like you guys in the audience. I guess WWE realy is catering to whatever audience they have left by pushing the "women's revolution". Hell, maybe they can even have a Woke character.
> 
> I do take solace that most of the people in this thread I'm arguing with are not Americans.




What next? Are we all "soyboy cucks" too? Tastier bait required.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reddit and social media is so fucked up and biased towards WWE.

Sammy making a really bad joke got far more coverage and publicity than Dream apparently grooming multiple kids.

Fuck right off you assholes.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> You can't refute any of my arguments. So you're the idiot here. Not me. I'm talking facts, stats, logic. I've basically destroyed everyone in tis thread, and it's not really hard. Conservatives destroy liberals and SJWs routinely in debate. It's not even a fair fight. You got facts vs emotion. And facts/logic always win out.


Oh Christ. ANOTHER Ben Shapiro fan boy who's got half the IQ of Ben who thinks he can be Ben if he acts like him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody confirming that Sammy G will be back. This was obvious but here is the tweet. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277316682923548679


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cody confirming that Sammy G will be back. This was obvious but here is the tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277316682923548679


Tony let slip that it would be a month on the after show discussion. I'm looking forward to his return.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone that loses money cares about it.
> 
> Of course, you're the same guy that argued movie studios losing billions of dollars probably don't care because they didn't go completely out of business. As if losing billions of dollars on a movie, or making billions...is the same thing.
> 
> ...


Man you don't know me at all. I'm a filterless jackass who hates pc culture. I hate that Mike Henry stepped down from voicing Cleveland and Apu doesn't appear on the Simpsons cause some idiot got offended.

I've outright called trump a numpty on air in a public forum and subtly insulted religion on a public forum. Both not out right offensive but I was still called in and given warnings about expressing my views because radio is a public forum. 

I never agree with it but I know better than to bitch cause I know I'll lose opportunities to be back behind the mic. So Sammy being punished for something taken out of context 4 years ago doesn't phase me.

It's just a fact of life. Not some political bullshit like you are spewing. 

I'm in an industry where In order for me to be successful I have to please the majority of the people even if the majority of people in my opinion are disappointments. so that means reining myself in. Which is exactly what Sammy is learning. Words have consequences if you want to be famous.

So when it comes to arguing that with me boy, stay in your lane

As far as billionaires losing money, I don't care about Sammy not being able to get a new lambo now or Lucas losing a mansion cause he pandered to idiots. They make more money than I do. The only people who cry over rich people losing money are right wing nonces who would spit on the homeless rather than give them a blanket.

Until I'm wealthy I'm not going to understand how a billionaire losing 100 million on a bad project while still having money to spare is going broke


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ace said:


> Reddit and social media is so fucked up and biased towards WWE.
> 
> Sammy making a really bad joke got far more coverage and publicity than Dream apparently grooming multiple kids.
> 
> Fuck right off you assholes.


WWE is like Trump. They have so much shit and crap on them that comes out every few months, you always have a bunch of WWE apologist sucking their dicl and downplaying whatever they do and then you have a few outrages but that's it. People have gotten used to the crap, they became desynthesized. If you show people shit every week for years, eventually you'll be judged on a lower scale.

AEW is fresh and new and now these people need to get its name in the mud as well to get some sort of joy in their miserable lives.
The fact Sammy's was even such a big deal, and even still getting talked about now, while the 10000+ criminal shit WWE does gets swept under the rug. Fuck those people.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Man you don't know me at all. I'm a filterless jackass who hates pc culture. I hate that Mike Henry stepped down from voicing Cleveland and Apu doesn't appear on the Simpsons cause some idiot got offended.
> 
> I've outright called trump a numpty on air in a public forum and subtly insulted religion on a public forum. Both not out right offensive but I was still called in and given warnings about expressing my views because radio is a public forum.
> 
> ...


Don't feed the trolls dude. This is three minutes or so of your life you can never get back.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I've outright called trump a numpty on air in a public forum and subtly insulted religion on a public forum. Both not out right offensive but I was still called in and given warnings about expressing my views because radio is a public forum.


But again, don't you see the difference between what you did, and what Sammy did? You are on company time when you are on radio (if you work in radio, which I assume is what you are referring too). You are representing your employer in a public forum, so in that regard your employer can attempt to filter what you say. 

Sammy, again was not representing his employer 4 years ago. His employer didn't even exist. Imagine if you got a job at literally any company, and you had been working there for a year, and someone pulled up a facebook post that you made 5 years ago. And your employer sees this, and decides to suspend you and take away a month's worth of pay. For something, not even involving them, that you said in your spare time, 5 years ago...

How can you people not see how preposterous this is?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> But again, don't you see the difference between what you did, and what Sammy did? You are on company time when you are on radio (if you work in radio, which I assume is what you are referring too). You are representing your employer in a public forum, so in that regard your employer can attempt to filter what you say.
> 
> Sammy, again was not representing his employer 4 years ago. His employer didn't even exist. Imagine if you got a job at literally any company, and you had been working there for a year, and someone pulled up a facebook post that you made 5 years ago. And your employer sees this, and decides to suspend you and take away a month's worth of pay. For something, not even involving them, that you said in your spare time, 5 years ago...
> 
> How can you people not see how preposterous this is?


I see it, just think it's amusing because Tony Khan is such a pandering boob.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> But again, don't you see the difference between what you did, and what Sammy did? You are on company time when you are on radio (if you work in radio, which I assume is what you are referring too). You are representing your employer in a public forum, so in that regard your employer can attempt to filter what you say.
> 
> Sammy, again was not representing his employer 4 years ago. His employer didn't even exist. Imagine if you got a job at literally any company, and you had been working there for a year, and someone pulled up a facebook post that you made 5 years ago. And your employer sees this, and decides to suspend you and take away a month's worth of pay. For something, not even involving them, that you said in your spare time, 5 years ago...
> 
> How can you people not see how preposterous this is?


That's life my friend. It sucks then you die. Companies can do whatever they want to you. Even if you aren't employed by that company at the time. Every company goes through some of your posts to screen what kind of person you are and how you interact with people. That's why you delete socials or set to privste

It's all image. We want the best representations of things we care about. 

I agree with your premise. However you're coming off as the very thing you are mocking. Just accept Sammy got a slap on the wrist and some shelter got more resources


----------

